# The Breaker  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ceria (Mar 22, 2013)

cue ac/dc 

he's back in black... 

So he's back thanks to the elder's contribution. finally he acts like he's the boss.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

lol that government agent is going to get the shit beat out of him if Shioon is actually healthy.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 22, 2013)

This chapter reminded me of Zetman


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 22, 2013)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME.
shioon doing something that is uber 9000 in the badass scale.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 22, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ABOUT FUCKING TIME.
> shioon doing something that is uber 9000 in the badass scale.


Yes that pleased me greatly, was tired of people confusing Black Origin Threshold's use of emotional rage for "badass", when it really was just him crying and screaming inside. I especially like that Murim doctor, complete rapture within but 2 pages, I can't wait to see how he interacts with reckless Shioon


----------



## HInch (Mar 22, 2013)

gat damn lookit our little hero being all badass.

And running around in pyjamas. 

p. much everything a good chapter needs.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 22, 2013)

You'd think at this point there would have been a Murim-wide broadcast of the fact that you shouldn't treat Shioon like a newbie or outsider.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 22, 2013)

So, Shioon's ki center is restored now?

Going by that last sentence it seems like it


----------



## OS (Mar 22, 2013)

I like how his argument was that the Elders used him as bait when it was Shioons idea all along. Get yo facts straight, bruh


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't wait for NAD to see his super badass disciple...


...and then sit him down and show him how a true boss works!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I like how his argument was that the Elders used him as bait when it was Shioons idea all along. Get yo facts straight, bruh



Yeah, he really blew it by trying to portray the Sunwoo Clan as the bad guy in all this  .

Well, he's about to get several surprises along the way if he keeps underestimating Shioon. Looks like he hasn't bothered to check the facts or has forgot about them if he did...


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm glad that Shioon didn't spend time moping around.


----------



## Guubsable (Mar 22, 2013)

I like really liked the chapter, but i also really hope Shioon doesn;'t become another simple murderer like Goomoonryong or Elder Kwon. Those types are dime a dozen already. It would be nice to have a real heavy hitter who values life. 

I always respected those types more in part because that is the more difficult path to follow; it's always easier to just kill someone than it is to utterly beat them but keep them alive.



Drakor said:


> Yes that pleased me greatly, was tired of people confusing Black Origin Threshold's use of emotional rage for "badass", when it really was just him crying and screaming inside. I especially like that Murim doctor, complete rapture within but 2 pages, I can't wait to see how he interacts with reckless Shioon




I think you're the one who is confused, not anyone else. Shioon was stoic on the inside, not crying and screaming. We saw that, remember? His actions were 'badass.' The way he used martial arts that he had mastered beforehand in an unprecedentedly short period of time, was badass. And the way in which he used the Black Origin Threshold, was badass, and especially badass was how he was able to control it to some extent, something Un-wol apparently couldn't even do. I would say it was a thoroughly badass affair.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 22, 2013)

110 was the best chapter in a while. So much development.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 22, 2013)

good chapter. hope shioon will be able to kick ass now on a regular


----------



## Griever (Mar 22, 2013)

To be honest i wasn't really expecting much out of this chapter since it's a chapter so early after a big fight (which tend to be more slow) but it was an awesome chapter. I do hope Shioon will get to fight though, it'd be a shame if he just got tranked or something..... Though i don't really expect him to get out this facility just yet, there was that old guy and i'm thinking it's going to be Jinie to be the first to find him after the last chapter...


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 22, 2013)

Do..my eyes deceive me..? Do I dare say, my boy is back?!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2013)

Dat Shioon, He was so badass without having to lift a finger, I?m so proud


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2013)

Shioon just got the Badass status


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2013)

Show me your moves...!


----------



## Drakor (Mar 22, 2013)

Guubsable said:


> I think you're the one who is confused, not anyone else. Shioon was stoic on the inside, not crying and screaming. We saw that, remember? His actions were 'badass.' The way he used martial arts that he had mastered beforehand in an unprecedentedly short period of time, was badass. And the way in which he used the Black Origin Threshold, was badass, and especially badass was how he was able to control it to some extent, something Un-wol apparently couldn't even do. I would say it was a thoroughly badass affair.


In this  he felt it was  to use it, even if he went crazy because he did it to  her. That, and him leading to the battle with one of the S.U.C Captains was badass.

In this one... he , ran away to a  where he was able to  into thinking he was just training, and nothing was happening in real time until he  himself dying. He even said he didn't care if he would die, so long as he could  the pain of knowing people were dying and being hurt while he was powerless, which is why he was  to learn he was alive. I wouldn't call this badass, as its clearly stress from being powerless and the repercussions breaking the stress point. It was emotional, it was a display to show how  it was for Shioon. 

So that friend, was the entire point of the flashbacks toward the end of the invasion. To show he broke down and  via B.O.T convincing himself he was training, his comrades attempts to bring him back to sanity, and later the Elder  to mend the damage...which lead to the  of Shioon as the new . I mean, did the chapters not give that impression?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn, great chapter! I was worried at first because his eyes showed he was pretty beat and sad but then the change was fantastic!!
Do you guys really think that Agent is so much better than Shioon? Didn't NAD beat him up pretty easily? (although NAD might have praised him for not being too shabby, don't know anymore).

Wonder what this rebirth will do to him? I mean, does the doctor want to find him to study this condition or is it something dangerous if left unchecked?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2013)

good chapter i like how shiwoon finale wants other to call him the ganju


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 22, 2013)

so having his bone structure rearranged, does this mean he has kept all the powers he had during BoT?


----------



## zapman (Mar 22, 2013)

fark looks like shioon has fully recovered and got a new body and badass mentatilty to go with it lol


----------



## Wrath (Mar 22, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> so having his bone structure rearranged, does this mean he has kept all the powers he had during BoT?


He already had them, strictly speaking. He'd already seen the videos of all the moves with the appropriate explanations. He just hadn't physically performed them since he was waiting to be told that his Ki Centre treatment was complete.

What I'm assuming now is that his body has taken on traits of Elder Jeon's. By which I mean he now has the body of a master in addition to the ki channels of one.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 22, 2013)

this chapter was awesome shioon is so much better now.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> He already had them, strictly speaking. He'd already seen the videos of all the moves with the appropriate explanations. He just hadn't physically performed them since he was waiting to be told that his Ki Centre treatment was complete.
> 
> What I'm assuming now is that his body has taken on traits of Elder Jeon's. By which I mean he now has the body of a master in addition to the ki channels of one.



I hope this is the case, i don't want to see him go through so much trouble only to be stomped out by this glasses dude. 

I want to see some real reactions about what really happened at the school.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Shioon just got the Badass status



Indeed bro


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2013)

Wrath said:


> He already had them, strictly speaking. He'd already seen the videos of all the moves with the appropriate explanations. He just hadn't physically performed them since he was waiting to be told that his Ki Centre treatment was complete.
> 
> What I'm assuming now is that his body has taken on traits of Elder Jeon's. By which I mean he now has the body of a master in addition to the ki channels of one.



Now he just needs some personal training from Elder Kwon and he'll be a true badass.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Now he just needs some personal training from Elder Kwon and he'll be a true badass.



This, can it just happen. Or the new Old guy they introduced can train him for some reason


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

I take it that the chapter is delayed or not coming out this week?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't jinx it


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 29, 2013)

The wait for the new chapter is unbearable


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 29, 2013)

So all I get to read today is Fairy Tail?

Fucking *Fairy Tail*?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2013)

On his blog he says there'll be a 1 day delay?

Can never comprehend what he's saying.

Google translated



> This is really ... How long that graffiti is ... The meantime, I really could not afford. ..
> Reflection ~ ~!
> F
> Yes? Why is this now the time to finish a long futile to ask?
> ...


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So all I get to read today is Fairy Tail?
> 
> Fucking *Fairy Tail*?
> 
> Jesus Christ.



Go read HSDK or Witch Hunter, they're both out.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2013)

Chapter is out next week.

_Barragan's black form resembled a Shinigami_


----------



## Griever (Mar 29, 2013)

^ well that sucks 

Next week it is them.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Chapter is out next week.
> 
> _Barragan's black form resembled a Shinigami_



And just as things were getting interesting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Ceria (Mar 29, 2013)

well fuck you you fucking fuck.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2013)

Disappointing but hopefully the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I take it that the chapter is delayed or not coming out this week?



Preet's Los Betas Level Jinx Power continues it's reign of tyranny.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoping Shioon somehow makes these snipers look silly.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 4, 2013)

Shioon had me a little worried for a bit there


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 4, 2013)

epic chapter was epic


----------



## Rising Seraph (Apr 4, 2013)

Mask guy "How did he do that?"

Shoon "Cause I'm a fricking Gaju Yo!"


----------



## hadou (Apr 4, 2013)

Kind of a short chapter. Especially considering the fact that we didn't get a chapter last week.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2013)

Felt like there were 2 pages missing from the end, pretty good chapter though. I honestly didn't think Shioon needed a sensory power up like this, I thought he did pretty well already. 

At least we get to see him wreck some shit, can't wait to see him don a beast outfit when he goes back to the elders.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 4, 2013)

Link removed

its out already!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2013)

very good chapter dont underestimate shiwoon


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2013)

So, Shiwoon did retain his experience from fighting Ryuji. I figured as much since along with the BoT he was using the 'Outer Body Training Method,' but still it's good have verification. 

Now i can't wait for the next chapter, i suppose Shiwoon is on some island, so he won't be able to escape so easily....


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2013)

Now to hope he can reach somewhere near Sochun's level so he can compete with the S.U.C leader. The rematch is coming...and the injustice that took Jang Jeong's life demands revenge


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rising Seraph said:


> Mask guy "How did he do that?"
> 
> Shoon "Cause I'm a fricking Gaju Yo!"



Love that Gif.

Anyway, Jeon(the author)is the biggest cocktease ever.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shiwoon with that CoO


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2013)

Good chapter left me wanting more


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was freakin giddy when I read this chapter. Next friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 4, 2013)

That was beautiful.

Shioon is finally ready to act his role, and has the power to match.

Hopefully this manhwa finally gets rolling with all the other plot-points that seems to have just been sitting in the background for the longest time.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 4, 2013)

It's looks like Shiwoon can finally use martial arts again (permanently that is  or at least I hope). Probably better than before, since his senses are heightened. 

Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2013)

Those guys are in for a world of pain.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Loving how Shiwoon wants respect as the Sunwoo clan Gaju now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2013)

Noice, Shioon broke out of the same technique that the government agent attempted on 1-armed 9AD. While 9AD was more elegant, Shioon is more awesome

I was really wondering how Shioon was going to jump from his previous level to someone that can take on the SUC Leader. How they did it was pretty good, he's learned some top-tier moves and has a stronger body. If he was to go BoT now then he'll probably only get matched by murim Elders


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 5, 2013)

You know, I'll say it. For a second I thought Shioon was going to get hurt there. 

Good to know he's staying a badass.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 5, 2013)

Chapter 353

Was hilarious.


----------



## Griever (Apr 5, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You know, I'll say it. For a second I thought Shioon was going to get hurt there.
> 
> Good to know he's staying a badass.



Yeah, since for the past two weeks i was afraid this was going to end poorly for Shiwoon. I was worried they where going to use a tranquilizer gun on him or something hehe. Glad that feeling was wrong. 

I hope Shiwoon goes for the submission of the special forces, the Sunwoo special forces


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

there sure lies some badassery ahead 

dunno if he'll escape just yet though, think plot demands he meets that old doc too ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> there sure lies some badassery ahead
> 
> dunno if he'll escape just yet though, think plot demands he meets that old doc too ...



Hmm, probably. But at least Sera knows where he is now, so help is coming. Or he'll just jump and swim back by himself 

I like how he wants to be respected as Gaju now, just hope it doesn't become a weakness.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

This author obviously has no idea how to actually end each chapter. Practically every chapter's last panel is a cliffhanger that doesn't resolve anything at all ever. 

like at least put /end on the bottom of the page like they do for shounen jump manga.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweet, Shioon power up, both physical and in attitude. Let the rape begin.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 5, 2013)

At fucking last...after SOOOOO long his Ki-center has finally returned




I can't wait to see his harem reactions. 


Who here can't wait for Shiwoon to get some Elder Kwon one-on-one training


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 5, 2013)

Classic Shioon - ragdolling motherfuckers.


----------



## Finvarra (Apr 5, 2013)

Lets pay the goverment dogs back woot


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the side of shioon i like, Was expecting him to go all depressed mode after what had happened so this is a welcome change.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2013)

He'll probably still get captured by someone, if for no other reason than that's pretty much the only way he's getting saved. Cause otherwise he could spend days in the Forest.


----------



## ryz (Apr 5, 2013)

If you add /?all after the mangacow url, you can get a full webcomic view:

Chapter 353


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 5, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> At fucking last...after SOOOOO long his Ki-center has finally returned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yes we need some Elder Kwon training, and Shioon needs to finally man up & get some ass from his harem


----------



## Space (Apr 5, 2013)

Those special forces just got shiOONED there! With Shioon back in the game, I can't wait for the further developments.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about Shioon getting such a major power-up. I mean he needed his first power-up to get him competitive with the junior Murim-ins, but I liked how he got the rest of the way with his talent rather than what we have now.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't know how I feel about Shioon getting such a major power-up. I mean he needed his first power-up to get him competitive with the junior Murim-ins, but I liked how he got the rest of the way with his talent rather than what we have now.



The author won't let this power up out shine his talent, I mean the upgrade only strengthened his body, he still has to use his own skills and talents to challenge those of his level and above.

Hopefully someone of master level offers to train him sometime soon.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 5, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Hell yes we need some Elder Kwon training, and Shioon needs to finally man up & *get some ass from his harem*



after all, there's another muscle that needs to be properly exercised.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The author won't let this power up out shine his talent, I mean the upgrade only strengthened his body, he still has to use his own skills and talents to challenge those of his level and above.
> 
> Hopefully someone of master level offers to train him sometime soon.



The problem is his new spidey sense, I'd be fine with a new body since his body was always flawed because of how he was born, but just randomly sensing people far away is a bit much. I would have rather he slowly come upon it himself. The author keeps blurring the line between talent and random power ups.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I get the feeling that those things are just natural to people who are capable of using their inner energy, and it gets stronger and stronger as your inner energy increases.

Shioon is probably at a master level right now in terms of sheer energy. As such, he's never felt such sensations and it's amazing to him.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Jotun said:


> The problem is his new spidey sense, I'd be fine with a new body since his body was always flawed because of how he was born, but just randomly sensing people far away is a bit much. I would have rather he slowly come upon it himself. The author keeps blurring the line between talent and random power ups.



I see your point, some build up would've been nice but I'm guessing the author wants to move Shiwoon's development along a bit more than usual without any training required. Hopefully we'll get some elaboration from a master or something about the presence sensing ability or his evolution in general.

Also, has someone of a higher caliber ever displayed such a move?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the sensing has been a bit more subtle throughout the series, the author just wanted to make sure we all knew that he jumped up in terms of ability/skill. It doesn't bug me that much, I think everyone would prefer Shioon being able to fight at a higher level sooner.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I think the sensing has been a bit more subtle throughout the series, the author just wanted to make sure we all knew that he jumped up in terms of ability/skill. It doesn't bug me that much, I think everyone would prefer Shioon being able to fight at a higher level sooner.



I just hope the gap between him and the s.u.c leaders hasn't become that wide. I mean he was capable of fighting equally with Cool guy before so I hope he isn't able to one shot the Blood rain or whatever guy leader now.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2013)

Really anxious to see a spar/training session with one of the elders. Shioon deserves a little more recognition, especially after how he ran laps around the Murim chasing him in part 1.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Really anxious to see a spar/training session with one of the elders. Shioon deserves a little more recognition, especially after how he ran laps around the Murim chasing him in part 1.



A sparring match between him and So-Chun Hyuk would be great.


----------



## Griever (Apr 5, 2013)

I like how this is being set up for guerrilla warfare, at least that's the feeling i get. Like for example; in Baki when Yujiro got involved in - i believe it was the Vietnam war, and pit his martial arts against soldiers...  A good opportunity for Shiwoon to get more agile as well.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

Griever said:


> I like how this is being set up for guerrilla warfare, at least that's the feeling i get. Like for example; in Baki when when Yujiro got involved in - i believe it was the Vietnam war, and pit his martial arts against soldiers...  A good opportunity for Shiwoon to get more agile as well.



Can't wait to see him dodge some sniper fire.


----------



## zapman (Apr 7, 2013)

lol what? hes mostly had the shit kicked out of him for 111 chapters its about damn time he got OP for once


----------



## Griever (Apr 7, 2013)

what I'm really curious about is if this arc (or whatever you want to call it) is where Shioon will learn that Glasses is the man who snipped and (for all extensive purposes) killed Shiho.... that would be an interesting development, but in that case wouldn't Glasses also be working with the Black forest defense?.

by the way, what the fuck is the correct spelling?:

Shiwoon 
Shi-woon 
Shioon


----------



## Space (Apr 7, 2013)

Correct spelling is ShiOWNED

Nah I don't know


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope something happens, if chap is out tonite.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 11, 2013)

Today's chapter is out!:


----------



## Pastelduck (Apr 11, 2013)

Darn it I can't see it...Darn you DAUM!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2013)

The translation is out. 

Chapter 353

Looks like that old doctor is a badass.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2013)

There were actually 1,000,000 elite ninja present in this chapter, in addition to the mercenaries who got babyshaked by Shioon.

None of them wisely wanted any part of this conflict however, and thus the reason you never saw them.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2013)

Shioon you monster you, just fucking shit up and whatnot 

Can't wait to see that old doc fight, wonder how he compares to Elder Kwon?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 12, 2013)

So Shioon is a Saiyan.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2013)

Pretty sure we are going to see Shioon clash with the Elder Doc, I don't know about an all out fight, but it will pretty much give Sunwoo their presence back if one of the top ten acknowledges Shioon.

Only thing I disliked about the chapter is that he's only winning because of his new body pretty much... and he has all the moves he remembered on auto-cast xD


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 12, 2013)

Special forces... more like special fodder. Go Shioon, can't wait to see what the doc can do.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 12, 2013)

So this doctor is one of the top 10 fighters of Murim. I like his rude attitude. Shioon should be still far from that level of fighting.

Anyway this is turning into Tekken, i dont know what to think about that.


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2013)

wonder where this is going in the grand scheme of things. sunwoo tangling with the government right now gives the SUC room to breath :/ makes the plot a bit more complicated. I was thinking Shioon would meet the old doc, but that he'S that hax and that Elder Kwon is intending to face him. my my ...


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

The translation didn't say that he was of the top 10 strongest fighters or anything like that. I mean he's a doctor after all and he's pretty damn old so it's more likely he's one of the most respected murim'in. 

Or it could mean top ten strongest who knows. Good chapter, although not much happened.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 12, 2013)

Chapter was gold. Fucking gold.


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> The translation didn't say that he was of the top 10 strongest fighters or anything like that. I mean he's a doctor after all and he's pretty damn old so it's more likely he's one of the most respected murim'in.
> 
> Or it could mean top ten strongest who knows. Good chapter, although not much happened.



ya, elder kwon reluctant to fight him and seira saying he is too much for her cause he is a "respected doctor"


----------



## Griever (Apr 12, 2013)

So, Shioon has Saiyan blood 





Darth said:


> The translation didn't say that he was of the top 10 strongest fighters or anything like that. I mean he's a doctor after all and he's pretty damn old so it's more likely he's one of the most respected murim'in.
> 
> Or it could mean top ten strongest who knows. Good chapter, although not much happened.



Don't underestimate the doctors killing potential, those fuckers know better than anyone what makes the human body tick and what makes it stop. I'd bet he's gonna pull out some pressure-point strikes like Ji-Gun but of a much higher level, sounds fun.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 12, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Special forces... more like special fodder. Go Shioon, can't wait to see what the doc can do.



what the hell is that monster? 

oh and dat color page was


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Hell yeah, Shioon, that's how you do it. I guess Doc Top 10 gonna have a small skirmish with him, but of course, Shioon isn't on that level yet. Good thing the Elde is mobilizing his forces to find him. 
With this new, reformed Shioon as a Gaju, the Sunwoo will fucking take over the world ;D


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2013)

I think Shioons miraculous recovery was really helped by Jun's sacrifice.

Shioon has fast healing and a large absorbent ki system.
Jun gave him his remaining life-force, Shioon absorbed it and his already fast healing went super overdrive and basically made him go Saiyan.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 12, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> I think Shioons miraculous recovery was really helped by Jun's sacrifice.
> 
> Shioon has fast healing and a large absorbent ki system.
> Jun gave him his remaining life-force, Shioon absorbed it and his already fast healing went super overdrive and basically made him go Saiyan.


Of course it was. If anything the most likely scenario is that Shioon's body has transformed to be like Elder Jeon's - the body of a master - because of that ki transfusion.

This doctor is one of the ten grandmasters but so is Elder Kwon, so we're probably going to see a fucking amazing fight between them in the near future.

I love how Shioon is insisting on respect not just for himself as a Clan Head but for the Sunwoo Clan itself.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 12, 2013)

No, that's the guy who was killed by Goomoonryong early on in part 1. He was Kangsung's master.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> No, that's the guy who was killed by Goomoonryong early on in part 1. He was Kangsung's master.



He's talking about the guy in the bottom panels, not the one whose eye 9AD took in the flashback.



			
				Darth said:
			
		

> The translation didn't say that he was of the top 10 strongest fighters or anything like that. I mean he's a doctor after all and he's pretty damn old so it's more likely he's one of the most respected murim'in.
> 
> Or it could mean top ten strongest who knows. Good chapter, although not much happened.



Both the shitty trans and the ateam trans say he is one of the top ten/one of the ten grandmasters of the murim. That pretty much means he is top 10, especially if Elder Kwon thinks fighting him could destroy their clan.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, that's the guy who was killed really early on (single digits chapter) in the Breaker. He had his skull shattered off-screen by Goomoonryong.

That's why the first villain goes after NAD and they have a fight in a building with a bomb ticking.

Found it:


----------



## Wrath (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think the ten grandmasters equate directly with the ten strongest Murim-ins, since I'm pretty sure age and reputation are factors in determining who they are too. But they should be among the strongest, certainly.

Well, I mean _of course_ they're not the strongest ten, because they don't include NAD.


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2013)

^I dunno. 

9AD is an exception but by all we seen from Kwon as well as the masters 9AD fought end of part 1 as being representative of toptier 10 murinin this has squat to do with reputation due to 'whatever' and 100% to do with being ranked high due to actually REALLY being a total hax badass. 

that doc gonna be a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Griever (Apr 12, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't think the ten grandmasters equate directly with the ten strongest Murim-ins, since I'm pretty sure age and reputation are factors in determining who they are too. But they should be among the strongest, certainly.
> 
> Well, I mean _of course_ they're not the strongest ten, because they don't include NAD.



Who knows. The Ten Grandmasters is a pretty new concept that hasn't really been well explained as of yet, so we don't really know how deep their mastery of martial arts is.... All we really have for reference is Elder Kwon's fight with the SUC and the Elder of the Heavenly way school, neither of which where really serious fights, the SUC where just lackeys with one captain, the captains may be strong but aside from Ryuji they are not true masters so it was really no challenge for Elder Kwon. 

While Nine Arts is powerful without a doubt, at the end of The Breaker it was looking to me as though Nine Arts might have lost to Kang-Sung had the fight gone on longer.... Either way, i think we'll get the answer soon enough.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 12, 2013)

Another evil doctor?

Manwha is a microcosm of american healthcare.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2013)

> While Nine Arts is powerful without a doubt, at the end of The Breaker it was looking to me as though Nine Arts might have lost to Kang-Sung had the fight gone on longer.



If both were at their best I believe that victory would easily have been NAD's, it's just that NAD went through quite a bit of fighting and was likely exhausted.


----------



## kruchy (Apr 12, 2013)

I just hope that Shioon will not end up like the last time he met a murim doctor - gagged and tied to an operating table.


----------



## Griever (Apr 12, 2013)

Solaris said:


> If both were at their best I believe that victory would easily have been NAD's, it's just that NAD went through quite a bit of fighting and was likely exhausted.



I don't know about 'easily' I think it'd probably be a pretty even fight. Kang-Sung has proven himself to be quite the martial artist, also in the flashback of Un-wol's death it was stated that Kang-sung could have easily gotten the title of 'Nine arts Dragon' but he respected the social hierarchy (or whatever) of the Shinmujengpe. Though that also could have just been the talk of the teacher.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 12, 2013)

kruchy said:


> I just hope that Shioon will not end up like the last time he met a murim doctor - gagged and tied to an operating table.


Actually the last time he met a Murim doctor he started his ki centre recovery. You're thinking of the time _before _that.

And I don't think there's ever anything easy about fighting Kangsung, even if you're NAD. Except maybe if you're end of series Shioon or Sosul, I guess.


----------



## Face (Apr 12, 2013)

Despite shioon's sudden growth in strength, he is still weak to face one of the 10 masters. I am hoping if it does happen, Shioon will atleast learn something  and improve.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Griever said:


> I don't know about 'easily' I think it'd probably be a pretty even fight. Kang-Sung has proven himself to be quite the martial artist, also in the flashback of Un-wol's death it was stated that Kang-sung could have easily gotten *the title of* *'Nine arts Dragon'* but he respected the social hierarchy (or whatever) of the Shinmujengpe. Though that also could have just been the talk of the teacher.



Has this really been stated? I can't remember, that's why I'm asking. He is powerful, but I don't think he was on 9ADs level.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 12, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Has this really been stated? I can't remember, that's why I'm asking. He is powerful, but I don't think he was on 9ADs level.


Yes, it was stated. But one could argue the claim is dubious.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2013)

"Easily" was perhaps the wrong word to use, "surely" would have been a better word.  While close to each other in strength I believe that NAD is the superior of the two though perhaps we won't know for certain for a long time to come.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2013)

good chapter i think shiwoon will do good against the elder but will fail and kwon shows up and we see his full power


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2013)

Face said:


> Despite shioon's sudden growth in strength, he is still weak to face one of the 10 masters. I am hoping if it does happen, Shioon will atleast learn something  and improve.



Apparently he has the body of a master now because of the elders sacrifice and probably also because of an additional reaction with BoT. He was also automatically using things BaldRyu used during their fight. I'm pretty sure that's from him basically mastering that illusionary/meditation ability interacting with BoT as well.

He really just needs some fucking experience. It is pretty sad when you think about it, but Shioon hasn't really fought at all throughout both series.

Anyone ever wonder why there is only "9 Arts" to conquer? With pretty boy helping revive some old styles, things could get pretty interesting down the line.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link. But like Wrath said, that statement might (surely ) have been slightly biased, seeing how it was said by that asshole of a master.
I certainly don't doubt Kang Sung is very powerful, it's just that 9AD has a major boost with the Black Heaven and Earth Technique...

Oh, after re-reading some links from the chapter Griever posted, it seem young 9AD was only the best in those techniques (that was what the tournament was about, isn't it?), but his level then was certainly lower than that of the Masters. Then later he almost played with them. Great!
And Unwol was just a fucking beast. He could have just killed all the fuckers and reformed the Murim


----------



## Wrath (Apr 13, 2013)

> Nine arts > three...NAD knows a few of the more badass techniques I believe, not to mention his sword skills and whatever else he's picked up on his little rampage around the world.


Apologies if this isn't what you meant, but there's a general misunderstanding about what being a Whatever Arts Dragon actually means.

Every once in a while the Murim will hold a competition called a Shinmujengpe, in which young Murim-ins compete for nine Seats, each being called "Dragon Becoming Something". We know of six of the Seats but not the other three yet.

Here's the key point - you don't need to know a specific technique to earn a Seat, but rather you need to prove your superiority in a specific field. So the guy with the best staff skills will earn the Seat of Dragon Becoming Staff. However, traditionally speaking each Seat "belongs" to a specific school or clan within the Murim who specialise in whatever the focus of that Seat is. So the Seat of Dragon Becoming Staff "belongs" to the Hogi Clan and their Dragon Staff Strike technique, and traditionally they are allowed to win the Seat in every Shinmujengpe.

So that doesn't mean that NAD actually knows the Dragon Staff Strike technique, just a different staff technique that he used to win the competition. And in doing so he pissed off the Hogi Clan and their allies.

One of the remaining Seats is almost certainly Dragon Becoming Sword, for what it's worth.

We don't know which Seats Kangsung holds, though I wouldn't bet against Dragon Becoming Step, since he has the Seismic Step technique like NAD and Shioon. But then again if he really could have taken all nine Seats then he could have any three of them.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 13, 2013)

I get the feeling Kangsung can win or come very close under the right circumstances if he fought 9AD. He has the aura of an elder and acts like a main character almost with his ideals.

I'd rather wait and watch Shioon vs Kangsung to hear all of the Shioon praises.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Another evil doctor?
> 
> Manwha is a microcosm of american healthcare.



We don't know whether he's actually evil or not yet. So far, he has certainly been shown to be a bit of an eccentric indvidual, but an evil one... That has yet to be seen.



kruchy said:


> I just hope that Shioon will not end up like the last time he met a murim doctor - gagged and tied to an operating table.



Same here, that last one time was... More than enough  .Personally, I'm still hoping they'll come to an understanding of sorts, especially once the Sunwoo arrives and can level the playing field a little.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

Jotun;46907
64 said:
			
		

> Apparently he has the body of a master now because of the elders sacrifice and probably also because of an additional reaction with BoT. He was also automatically using things BaldRyu used during their fight. I'm pretty sure that's from him basically mastering that illusionary/meditation ability interacting with BoT as well.
> 
> He really just needs some fucking experience. It is pretty sad when you think about it, but Shioon hasn't really fought at all throughout both series.
> 
> *Anyone ever wonder why there is only "9 Arts" to conquer? With pretty boy helping revive some old styles, things could get pretty interesting down the line.*



If more arts are revived than we may see another fighter try to take the title of dragon or whatever.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2013)

Any news on any delays?

Sorry for the bump I just want to know before I stay up all night for a chapter


----------



## hadou (Apr 19, 2013)

113 is out


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2013)

FUCKING BEAST MODE

Looks like Shioon isn't retarded either.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty decent chapter, looks like Elder Kwon might be making an appearance at that place soon.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 19, 2013)

hadou said:


> 113 is out



dammit, my phone won't load the pages


----------



## haegar (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow. he used his brains  looks like he ran back and raided their base for a phone while half of them had swarmed out searching for him


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2013)

need a trans soon


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat flashback panel


----------



## Ceria (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn some friday mornings it's out, other's it's not.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Damn some friday mornings it's out, other's it's not.



...The raw was out early. I just think the scan teams aren't used to it coming out without a delay.

Pretty funny if you think about it.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 19, 2013)

I need my chapter now dammit.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hearing how awesome this chapter is by others is making me anxious. I can't wait.


----------



## haegar (Apr 19, 2013)

still not out? , the fuck did I wake up for? goes back to sleep ...


----------



## Griever (Apr 19, 2013)

The fuck is this!?! Where is my chapter!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2013)

we will probably have to wait for a while till manga cow is done being maintenance.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 19, 2013)

MangaCow is rebuilding it's library of manga.

I've just received word that it's all going to be replaced by Hentai.


----------



## haegar (Apr 19, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> MangaCow is rebuilding it's library of manga.
> 
> I've just received word that it's all going to be replaced by Hentai.



while as such not a bad thing swapping one for the other sucks, they should just ADD it to the mix 

I dont care as long as I get my chap


----------



## Ceria (Apr 19, 2013)

new boobs still isn't out yet


----------



## Jagger (Apr 20, 2013)

GDI, don't post until there's a new chapter or else, you'll get my hopes high.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 20, 2013)

You both got my hopes up


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 20, 2013)

And YOU got my hopes up


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

HOPES? ILL BREAK YOUR HOPES


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

ITS UP ON ATEAM SCANS GOOGOGOGO

Edit: Just follow the dl link in the comments, thanks A Team!

 Chapter 2-37


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 20, 2013)

:amazed Shioon :amazed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2013)

Shioon gonna shioon.


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

Ugh why is it that I feel the A team scan sucks more than usual


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

So why the hell is Shioon busting balls left and right? Seems like an unprecedented powerup.


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

"This scan is not for online readers you guys suck ass" 

well fuck you too A-Team.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

They're talking about the websites hosting their releases without asking, not the people reading them.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> They're talking about the websites hosting their releases without asking, not the people reading them.



Yeah, cuz they knew without a scan the online sites would post it no matter what.

They will prolly release a better scan later.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So why the hell is Shioon busting balls left and right? Seems like an unprecedented powerup.



Jeon mentioned during their 'training sessions' (before he got serious with them) that each time Shioon returned after the beating, he had become stronger than before.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 20, 2013)

Honestly the powerup is completely random and undermines the story. Why bother going to the trouble weakening Shion to such a degree in first place have him go through the majority of part 2 trying to get back the power so that he randomly wakes up better than ever after having a near death experience. If it was going to end up like this the author shouldn't have bothered breaking his Ki centre or had it fixed shortly after it occurred.

It just comes off as bad planning.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2013)

all  these haters

shioon  completely  badass


----------



## Ceria (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> They're talking about the websites hosting their releases without asking, not the people reading them.



That's silly though, remember the movie field of dreams? if they release it, manga sites will show it. 

*if you build it they will come 

okay, back on topic, i'm glad to see this government plot is at least for the moment appearing to be thwarted, i'm sure the elders can get their hands on a helicopter. 

Shioon, bad friend first of his name


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Honestly the powerup is completely random and undermines the story. Why bother going to the trouble weakening Shion to such a degree in first place have him go through the majority of part 2 trying to get back the power so that he randomly wakes up better than ever after having a near death experience. If it was going to end up like this the author shouldn't have bothered breaking his Ki centre or had it fixed shortly after it occurred.
> 
> It just comes off as bad planning.



Yeah I said the same thing when it happened a few chapters ago. The power isn't what bothers me, it's the ridiculous spider sense. It is just some weird pacing. Shouldn't expect much less if an Elder pours his life spirit into you like that though.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2013)

lol, the replies are just hilarious 

here you go:


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2013)

BOT = large amounts of Ki >> Shioon's progress reaches insane levels every time he uses it

not to mention getting a master's Ki must have helped

NAD also gave him his Ki, so did the old hag

etc.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 20, 2013)

The problem is that this late "governative island" arc has been a filler, its all disconnected from the rest of the story. 
A showcase of Shioon insane power up and his new determination as head of Sunwoo. He is soloing a bunch of trained and armed soldiers.  

About this part 2, sadly i have to say that its still sloppy.
The new supporting characters are becoming more and more dusty, Shioon has been a passive bishie doll and now he has suddenly grown a pair of balls, it's too fast.
If it stays like this, i will never recommend the reading to anyone.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2013)

Bubi said:


> The problem is that this late "governative island" arc has been a filler, its all disconnected from the rest of the story.
> A showcase of Shioon insane power up and his new determination as head of Sunwoo. He is soloing a bunch of trained and armed soldiers.
> 
> About this part 2, sadly i have to say that its still sloppy.
> ...



....
Do you want more people to die?


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2013)

:rofl 

Before people were complaining  bout how he didn't have enough balls, now people are saying he has too much?

You can't satisfy everyone.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

Ryan said:


> lol, the replies are just hilarious
> 
> here you go:



Yes, I am well aware of his condition and what BoT/Mental Imaging/Elder Ki Insertion can do. It was never specifically stated he'd get crazy sensory power ups though. Like I said, the power doesn't really bother me. 

The small change in personality is a given considering a father figure like the Elder sacrificed his life for him. Get used to Clan Head Shioon.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Yes, I am well aware of his condition and what BoT/Mental Imaging/Elder Ki Insertion can do. It was never specifically stated he'd get crazy sensory power ups though. Like I said, the power doesn't really bother me.
> 
> The small change in personality is a given considering a father figure like the Elder sacrificed his life for him. Get used to Clan Head Shioon.


ki can affect the body and make it stronger, faster, etc.

NAD's senses go down because his ki was low

generally it takes a long time to translate that power to one's ki center, which works like a memory that keeps all the training or whatever, but shioon is able to do that easily because of his body type 

according to NAD most people spend their lifetime doing just that and they never get to learn a


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2013)

Even the page you linked is kind of misleading. Shioon has had tons of Ki before, but we have been led to believe it was just inexperience that allowed Shioon to get hit/dodge hits. Saying the more ki you have, the stronger you get, is pretty vague. In other comics/manga/manwha you can be weaker, but have superior senses/reactions. 

I know everything else, I don't know why you keep bringing it up, but ok.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2013)

It's Shioon's body that has improved, not his ki. My guess would be that as a result of receiving Jeon's life-force he has gained the body of a master, including incredibly keen senses.

That combined with him retaining all the skills he mastered during his battle with Lone Wolf (which he knew already, thanks to the videos on the phone, but hadn't yet put into practise) means he's quite a lot stronger than before.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2013)

^exactly 

anything he does in BOT is bound to be accessible to him when he recovers because of his condition and mind training 

we already know he has a body of a master

more comments confirming what NAD did

a body of a master
a body of a master


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 20, 2013)

So when is Shioon finally gonna get some ass from his harem?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2013)

good chapter shiwoon is becoming awesome. he probably will have to fight the old master and have a good showing probably not win but hold his own until kwon shows up


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2013)

Ryan said:


> ^exactly
> 
> anything he does in BOT is bound to be accessible to him when he recovers because of his condition and mind training
> 
> ...


That link doesn't say anything like Shioon having the body of a master at that point. All that woman was saying was that Shioon's ki vessels are those of a master, which we've known forever because we're privy to more information than anyone except NAD about Shioon's origin.

Shioon might have the body of a master _now_, but if he does it's a new development as a result of this Whole Body Rebirth thing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 20, 2013)

shioon kicking ass


----------



## Griever (Apr 20, 2013)

great chapter, Shioon is kicking ass and taking phones. 

Plus, Elder Kwon Vs. Ghost hands is getting ever closer


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> So when is Shioon finally gonna get some ass from his harem?



He won't be getting some ass from his harem until after the manga is completed.


----------



## Griever (Apr 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> That's A-team. They constantly have a stick shoved up their ass.



Yeah, at least they stopped filling the entire page with their "fuck online readers" nonsense... That was fucking terrible


----------



## tgre (Apr 21, 2013)

Atleast they didn't go all oldschool and watermark the shit out of the scans

that's frustrating as balls

but good chappie overall, but I either want a sunwoo hit squad sekritly on the island helping shioon

or I just want shioon to get the fuck out of there now and recoup with his clan and start planning a massive war against the SUC

This little gambol around the island is getting tired fast, especially when 3/4 of it are all action pages. We get it, Shioon is finally fucking shit up, but its not so great when its against fodders. We get that his ki-center isn't shattered anymore.

I just want him to go home to his papis :<


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 21, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> This little gambol around the island is getting tired fast, especially when 3/4 of it are all action pages. *We get it, Shioon is finally fucking shit up, but its not so great when its against fodders*. We get that his ki-center isn't shattered anymore.
> 
> I just want him to go home to his papis :<



Well 1 of the top 10 Murim is on the island, and he's currently looking for Shioon.  Someone even Kwon is hesitant to face.  Something tells me its going to get really exciting really fast.


----------



## tgre (Apr 21, 2013)

I dont think Shioon will even face against that doctor dude

well, he might, but most likely it'll be like "SHIOON KICKS... AND IT GETS BLOCKED EFFORTLESSLY"

and then someone swoops in to rescue him blah blah


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 23, 2013)

THe artist has pogted the cover of 114 on his blog:



Jinie and Saehee?


----------



## haegar (Apr 23, 2013)

looking forward to the finished cover then


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 23, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I dont think Shioon will even face against that doctor dude
> 
> well, he might, but most likely it'll be like "SHIOON KICKS... AND IT GETS BLOCKED EFFORTLESSLY"
> 
> and then someone swoops in to rescue him blah blah



I think he will face him and it will turn into a Shioon potential wankfest with the Doctor being amazed at his capabilities before pavement stomping him with experience. There will be many "!"'s in the fight though.


----------



## haegar (Apr 23, 2013)

coolest thing would be Shioon first blitzing that glasses asshole, then Doc going in to subdue Shioon only to be surprised he needs far more effort to manage that than he expected, then Shioon being captured and learning something worthwile in the process and Elder Kwon stepping onto the stage with a "now, now, why don't u put down our gaju before things escalate for real"


----------



## tgre (Apr 23, 2013)

I really don't want shioon to be REcaptured (he technically was captured and had his HP restored after the school fiasco) but yeah

a showdown between doctor dude and shioon seems inevitable, but I feel it'd be incredibly short lived


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> a showdown between doctor dude and shioon seems inevitable, but I feel it'd be incredibly short lived



It would have to be considering that doctor dude is considered one of murim's strongest but then again we don't know where Elder Kwon ranks so, who knows.

Shioon just needs a damn teacher.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know when we should expect the chapter?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 25, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Anyone know when we should expect the chapter?



Friday... like every other time.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 26, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Friday... like every other time.



I wasn't asking about the raw scan.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2013)

out

good especially the end


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Heh, nice to see Shioon beginning to have an aura/presence like NAD.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2013)

The kick was so delicious. 

MMMMM


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 26, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I wasn't asking about the raw scan.



The trans comes out like 1-2 hours after the raw from Mangacow. Unless you are exclusively looking for A-team chapters, which come out on Sat-Sun.

Edit:

Scan out
Ch.56


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2013)

Man if Shioon gets out of this without being punked/weakened like he usually does...


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 26, 2013)

mangacow, more like, spyware heaven

anyway, shioon has been a punching bag for the last 2,5 years

it's refreshing to see him beating people effortlessly


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2013)

Heh, pissing Shioon off certainly wasn't the wisest move to make. 

Anyways, I expect that old master to arrive in the next chapter.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 26, 2013)

The best thing is I have no idea how this will play out. I highly doubt Shiwoon is going to get a thorough beating, I think he might get a wound here or there but that's about it.


----------



## haegar (Apr 26, 2013)

looks like he might be able to take him down - but I doubt in time - also I wonder if that snake is gonna pull some nasty backhanded shit, probably he will :/


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

That last panel was pretty damn cool.


----------



## hadou (Apr 26, 2013)

Last page was epic


----------



## Griever (Apr 26, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Heh, pissing Shioon off certainly wasn't the wisest move to make.
> 
> *Anyways, I expect that old master to arrive in the next chapter.*



You think so, so soon?. i would think that his arrival would have to cut it close to Elder Kwon's arrival. I mean Shioon may have evolved from a Charmander to a Charmeleon but still along way off from being able to take on a Grandmaster, we're probably gonna get to see them fight but nothing more than a stall for time.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

ELDER KWON

HNNNGGGGGGGGGG

I WANT HIM TO COME QUICKLY AND RAPE EVERYONE ON THE ISLAND

Also while the last page was cool, the page before last where Shioon was all like: "I WILL SHOW YOU THE POWER OF THE SUNWOO CLAN" was more menacing to me than anything else

GAWD IM CLIMAXING HARD HERE


----------



## kruchy (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't you think it would be an awesome scene if Elder Kwon arrived at the island only to find it filled with beaten up spec ops forces and Shioon duking it out with Ghost Hands Doctor?


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

fair point

Still, I just want shioon to get the fuck off the island so they can plan their revenge against the SUC and the Martial Arts Alliance

needs more Lee Byum-Gi and Mamoon-gi


----------



## Ceria (Apr 26, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ELDER KWON
> 
> HNNNGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...



Yeah, definitely know that feel. 

That spread with nine in the background


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 26, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Heh, pissing Shioon off certainly wasn't the wisest move to make. .



He made the same mistake as the special ops guy a couple of chapters back: thinking that pissing of Shioon to draw him in would be a good idea, and then finding out that while it DID work, it was biting off m?re than he could chew  



Solaris said:


> Anyways, I expect that old master to arrive in the next chapter.



I sorta doubt it; the Shioon-Glasses Guy fight has only just begun. Me, I expect next chapter (and possibly the one after that as well) to focus on their fight, with Shioon likely winning, but he might just take a blow or two since Glasses Guy should be the strongest on the island next to the old doctor. However, AFTER that, the old doctor will likely arrive shortly once the fight is over to find a beaten Glasses Guy...


----------



## Wrath (Apr 26, 2013)

I always had faith in you, Shioon.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 26, 2013)

Woohoo! Rape is coming


----------



## Space (Apr 26, 2013)

I think Glasses will be clearly outclassed, but he wil somehow stop Shioon with some kind of trick.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

I think we forgot to mention the cover


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think we forgot to mention the cover



That's how good the chapter was... 



> Don't you think it would be an awesome scene if Elder Kwon arrived at the island only to find it filled with beaten up spec ops forces and Shioon duking it out with Ghost Hands Doctor?



Yeah, that's what I'm hoping will happen. Shioon doesn't need to beat the Doc, just be toe to toe with him when the Elder arrives. That way the clan Elders say some words of praise and their faith in Shioon skyrockets.

Sunwoo rep gonna be pretty huge after this.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 26, 2013)

Shioon's so much better now that he can fight again.

I think Shioon will beat the glasses guy and then the old guy will step in


----------



## Merki (Apr 26, 2013)

hadou said:


> Last page was epic



Indeed it was.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice kick.

It's always good to see Shioon using his kicks more.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 26, 2013)

Jotun said:


> That's how good the chapter was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that they're going to get any rep boost from this. Even for the Murim the stuff that's going on here is super secret.

It's what they do _afterwards _that's going to restore their name and rep.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't know that they're going to get any rep boost from this. Even for the Murim the stuff that's going on here is super secret.
> 
> It's what they do _afterwards _that's going to restore their name and rep.



Still, that old doc guy is part of Murim and probably praise Shioon as well. Old people can't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 27, 2013)

I think shioon expected glasses to call him out so he threw an obvious attack to make glasses underestimate him. maybe i'm giving shioon too much credit, maybe he's just stronger than glasses.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 27, 2013)

Shioon is now baller as fuck.


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Is part 2 as good as part 1? Shall i start reading it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2013)

You should definitely read it, yes.

We see a lot more of the Murim world in _The Breaker: New Waves_ than we did in the original, and while it's somewhat annoying seeing Shioon being helpless after all we've seen from him in _The Breaker_, it's still great and...


*Spoiler*: _Click at your own risk_ 



He does recover.


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, i was interested in asking because some sequels don't have the same quality like the first parts.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2013)

Barago said:


> Thanks for the reply, i was interested in asking because some sequels don't have the same quality like the first parts.



Depends on your taste, really. The atmosphere in _New Waves_ is a lot different to the one in _The Breaker_. I wouldn't say that it's better, or worse, though.


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Depends on your taste, really. The atmosphere in _New Waves_ is a lot different to the one in _The Breaker_. I wouldn't say that it's better, or worse, though.



Alright, i will start reading it soon and i will tell you my opinion about part 2.

And i saw your spoiler. That's good to hear. It would be terrible to see him again without powers.


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 29, 2013)

You're lucky to be reading all chapters consecutively. We were waiting for years for Shioon to get that god damned ki-center repaired.  And now he's a beast. And you're going to swallow all that in one reading.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 29, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> You're lucky to be reading all chapters consecutively. We were waiting for years for Shioon to get that god damned ki-center repaired.  And now he's a beast. And you're going to swallow all that in one reading.


I was cool with it. I mean I started reading The Breaker from the very first chapter translated into English, and back then they were coming out slooooooowly and it was aaaaaaaaages before Shioon even learnt to throw a punch.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2013)

You have my sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 29, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You have my sincerest sympathy.


It literally went like this:

Me: Shioon just ate a pill that will give him superpowers! Awesome! I can't wait for the next chapter!
*TWO MONTHS LATER*
Me: Phew, the next chapter finally came out.... and Shioon is really, really sick. Oh, but I'm sure that he'll get awesome powers in the next chapter.
*TWO MONTHS LATER*
Me: Shioon is still sick, huh? Well this can't possibly last for much longer.

I have come through much in my time and gained great patience.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2013)

Shiwoon with that style kick


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2013)

Does Korea observe Golden Week?

:WOW


----------



## Blαck (May 2, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does Korea observe Golden Week?
> 
> :WOW



I hope not, need to hurry up and get Elder kwon on panel for some high speed ass whoopins


----------



## Wrath (May 2, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does Korea observe Golden Week?
> 
> :WOW


I don't know for certain but I seriously doubt it, given that Golden Week is a bunch of different holidays jumbled up together. Only one I remember specifically is the 5th of May, which is Boy's Day as any Hikaru no Go fan should remember. I think one of them is Green Day too, but I forget the date of that one.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does Korea observe Golden Week?
> 
> :WOW



doubt it the author would have said something on his blog


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 2, 2013)

It's out btw on daum


----------



## Face (May 2, 2013)

^

Looks like So-chun is going to Sun-Woo clan HQ. There is lots of action in this one.
Also it looks like Shioon uses multiple new techniques.


----------



## Blαck (May 2, 2013)

Face said:


> ^
> 
> Looks like So-chun is going to Sun-Woo clan HQ. There is lots of action in this one.
> Also it looks like Shioon uses multiple new techniques .One of them looked like the technique Jae-gal and Cool Guy used.



Guess that Government guy isn't just all talk, not bad.


----------



## Jotun (May 2, 2013)

Shioooooooooooooon 



Looks like he just got hyped up by So-Chun too.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2013)

seems he used smiling blade tech


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

Glad Shiwoon is finally the one handing out the ass whoopins' instead of being on the receiving end, then again he needs to fight someone worth while to prove this. So-chun vs Shiwoon, dat rematch


----------



## Jotun (May 3, 2013)

So-Chun prolly still a tier ahead, wouldn't make sense otherwise. Shioon would be able to defend himself this time at least.


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

Jotun said:


> So-Chun prolly still a tier ahead, wouldn't make sense otherwise. Shioon would be able to defend himself this time at least.



Him being able to spar with So-chun wouldn't be that bad until So-chun got serious of course. Anyone think current Shiwoon could stomp Goth chick or Cool guy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Him being able to spar with So-chun wouldn't be that bad until So-chun got serious of course. Anyone think current Shiwoon could stomp Goth chick or Cool guy?



Only the 9AD pupil, SUC leader and SUC leader's lackey could fight current Shioon. I have no doubt in my mind that current Shioon could wipe the floor with all the other SUC captains


----------



## WraithX959 (May 3, 2013)

I loved Shioon's bitch please face after glasses dude showed his amputation technique.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 3, 2013)

Glasses dude doesn't realise he just taught Shioon how to amputate the fuck out of him.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 3, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only the 9AD pupil, SUC leader and SUC leader's lackey could fight current Shioon. I have no doubt in my mind that current Shioon could wipe the floor with all the other SUC captains



Yep, Shioon is master territory now and will be cemented after this fight if he doesn't loose a limb to glasses dude.


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2013)

the chapter felt too short, I need more


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 3, 2013)

Inb4 sochun is actually a girl(or at heart :uva). 
I mean, He looks androgynous enough in some panels. 



:uva


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Yep, Shioon is master territory now and will be cemented after this fight if he doesn't loose a limb to glasses dude.



Shioon without a limb is a needed handicap for masters. No one in the world can compare with his Ki and stamina levels.


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

don't go and talk about ahndicaps when shit just got real


----------



## VoDe (May 3, 2013)

jizz in my pants


----------



## Wrath (May 3, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Glasses dude doesn't realise he just taught Shioon how to amputate the fuck out of him.


Exactly my thoughts when I was reading it.

I doubt Shioon will actually use the technique, though. Amputation doesn't sound like his style. Maybe having seen the technique he'll be able to devise a counter.


----------



## OmniOmega (May 3, 2013)

Wow, Shioon has been wrecking people for a while. Can't wait till he gets back to the City and trashes the hell out of S.U.C


----------



## Trent (May 3, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Glasses dude doesn't realise he just taught Shioon how to amputate the fuck out of him.



I had the exact same thought! 

I've been loving those Shioon-induced ass whoopings!


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2013)

I must suck at comprehending this story, but what's the explanation for Shioon kicking ass now?


----------



## Wrath (May 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I must suck at comprehending this story, but what's the explanation for Shioon kicking ass now?


There are basically three things here:

1) His ki centre is finally completely fixed.

2) His fight with Lone Wolf, combined with the training he's been doing in the Incarnate Illusion Psyche state with the videos from NAD, has enabled him to master a lot more of the Black Heaven School.

3) His body has undergone the Whole Body Rebirth, which has completely changed the structure of his body. This is most likely a result of receiving Elder Jeon's life-force, giving him the body of a master. This makes him faster, stronger and greatly enhanced his senses.

And of course we don't really know how these characters measure up to the other people Shioon has fought.


----------



## Trent (May 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I must suck at comprehending this story, but what's the explanation for Shioon kicking ass now?



I forgot what they named that process but from the extensive trauma of the Crazy Uber Mode fight at the school, Shioon's all body, bones, muscles, etc. healed in a rare legenderay special way that made him _harder, better, faster, stronger_.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2013)

So after being a punching bag for almost two years worth of chapters, he's finally kicking ass properly


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So after being a punching bag for almost two years worth of chapters, he's finally kicking ass properly



It's glorious.


----------



## blueblip (May 3, 2013)

I swear, if Shioon EVER goes back to getting his ass kicked after this point in the story I'll...I'll...

...just rage and rant on these here forums.

No but seriously, THIS is what I've been waiting for Shioon to do for two years, or even longer if you consider the first part. It'd be master trolling if the author regresses Shioon back to his wimpy form.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 3, 2013)

You know, So Chun's assessment of Shioon is incorrect. The truth about Shioon is that he's both a superhuman that exceed's the boundary of human ability and a superhuman who surpasses the instincts of mankind.

If So Chun was terrified of Shioon before, I wonder what will happen when he's runs into the new Shioon.


----------



## Fate115 (May 3, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> You know, So Chun's assessment of Shioon is incorrect. The truth about Shioon is that he's both a superhuman that exceed's the boundary of human ability and a superhuman who surpasses the instincts of mankind.
> 
> *If So Chun was terrified of Shioon before, I wonder what will happen when he's runs into the new Shioon.*



And to think he doesn't know how terrified Shioon still is of him. Especially when he was facing him during his illusionary psyche state. One can only imagine how a fight between them would go down with the new and improve shioon at the ready.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2013)

Shiwoon would get stomped. He's having trouble with glasses guy, who was practically fodder to a casual NAD. He's still got a long ways to go.


----------



## Space (May 3, 2013)

^ I don't think it's fair to compare So Chun with NAD, he would be swatted like a fly by NAD as well.


----------



## blueblip (May 3, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> You know, So Chun's assessment of Shioon is incorrect. The truth about Shioon is that he's both a superhuman that exceed's the boundary of human ability and a superhuman who surpasses the instincts of mankind.
> 
> If So Chun was terrified of Shioon before, *I wonder what will happen when he's runs into the new Shioon*.


Love happens, that's what


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2013)

Great shit. Makes me want more!


----------



## Face (May 3, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Shiwoon would get stomped. He's having trouble with glasses guy, who was practically fodder to a casual NAD. He's still got a long ways to go.



Glasses Guy wasn't that serious either considering what we just saw.\ He has been holding back some crazy techniques of his own. Also I wouldn't consider So-chun to be on the same level as NAD.


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

Face said:


> Glasses Guy wasn't that serious either considering what we just saw.\ He has been holding back some crazy techniques of his own. Also I wouldn't consider So-chun to be on the same level as NAD.



This, glasses guy must have even better techs under wraps if he's capable of amputating murim masters like he says he can. 

As for So-chun, he and Shiwoon need to meet sometime soon, although I wouldn't mind a Shiwoon vs Baldryu rematch


----------



## Fate115 (May 3, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't mind a Shioon,Bald Ryu, and So Chun team up. Can't imagine the chaotic wreckage that would unfold.


----------



## Drakor (May 3, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> ^ I don't think it's fair to compare So Chun with NAD, he would be swatted like a fly by NAD as well.


What? You're underestimating Sochun or forgetting the fact he was  a B.O.T 9AD for a while until he got caught off guard, a feat that lasted longer than a few of the Elders. We know this isn't some random moment of stride since the 9AD of the time was  of killing intent, and he was nominated to fight him.


----------



## Jotun (May 3, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Shioon without a limb is a needed handicap for masters. No one in the world can compare with his Ki and stamina levels.



Sosul apparently can if she unlocks her body.


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Man the new chapter is awesome

I can't wait for more

I hope Shioon destroys glasses guy


----------



## haegar (May 3, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Sosul apparently can if she unlocks her body.



I think they already unlocked her 

btw what you guys think, 3 big fights still MUST happen


the rematch against So-Chun Hyuk

Shiwoon vs Sosul unleashed

Shiwoon vs 9AD

which will we get first?

I think the order I have there might work out...


----------



## Ceria (May 3, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think they already unlocked her
> 
> btw what you guys think, 3 big fights still MUST happen
> 
> ...



Shioon vs Kangsung 

Shioon vs the lone wolf (finale) 

i agree with you on hyuk, but it's got to be balls out.


----------



## tom (May 3, 2013)

I don't think shioon will ever fight sosul. Why would they fight?


----------



## haegar (May 4, 2013)

cause she seemed brainwashed last time we saw her and dismembered a bunch of black forest goons for some other black forest goon


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think it will have to come to blows before she comes back to normal. I don't think Sosul has been completely healed of her body. Maybe something like halfway, but I think she will most likely unlock her full potential at some point.


----------



## Wrath (May 4, 2013)

Sosul must have taken the Spirit Medicine since she has demonstrated some superpowers now, but last time we saw her she still hadn't matured physically. So I expect her transformation isn't yet complete.

Ultimately she's supposed to be the Superman of the Murim, a power far beyond that of anyone else, but it remains to be seen how she'll match up against Shioon who also had a Yin Body Type, even though he was a Three Yin to Sosul's Nine Yin, and is the single most talented martial artist of whom we know.


----------



## Blαck (May 6, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think they already unlocked her
> 
> btw what you guys think, 3 big fights still MUST happen
> 
> ...



We'll probably get that So-chun rematch first but even that will be insane, kinda wanna see So-chun fight someone seriously before so we can gauge his strength, but who?


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> We'll probably get that So-chun rematch first but even that will be insane, kinda wanna see So-chun fight someone seriously before so we can gauge his strength, but who?



His brother?


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> His brother?



So-chun has a brother? How'd I miss that?


----------



## Wrath (May 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> So-chun has a brother? How'd I miss that?


I think he means the SUC boss, who is a "brother" like the former Alliance Chief was Unwol's "brother", as in they're from the same school and may have had the same teacher.


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I think he means the SUC boss, who is a "brother" like the former Alliance Chief was Unwol's "brother", as in they're from the same school and may have had the same teacher.



Oh, then that could work.


----------



## Space (May 7, 2013)

Drakor said:


> What? You're underestimating Sochun or forgetting the fact he was  a B.O.T 9AD for a while until he got caught off guard, a feat that lasted longer than a few of the Elders. We know this isn't some random moment of stride since the 9AD of the time was  of killing intent, and he was nominated to fight him.



Okay, I completely forgot that part of the fight. Happens when you read the whole series in 2 days.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 8, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I think he means the SUC boss, who is a "brother" like the former Alliance Chief was Unwol's "brother", as in they're from the same school and may have had the same teacher.



Oh, I thought it was his elder brother, didn't know it meant in that context. But given the tension between the two, I expect them to have an all out battle.


----------



## Drakor (May 8, 2013)

Jung Chan wouldn't be able to handle Sochun without high difficulty if the power levels stay consistent, though he was able to handle Jeong, I don't think that was under normal circumstances. Besides, it seems he already made it  that he can't fight him without a plan.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 8, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Jung Chan wouldn't be able to handle Sochun without high difficulty if the power levels stay consistent, though he was able to handle Jeong, I don't think that was under normal circumstances. Besides, it seems he already made it  that he can't fight him without a plan.



No, the statement shows his arrogance/cockiness. He only entertains the possibility of losing IF he were to fight recklessly.


----------



## Drakor (May 8, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> No, the statement shows his arrogance/cockiness. He only entertains the possibility of losing IF he were to fight recklessly.


I agree with your point on the statement he made but he still shouldn't be able to do it at this time, regardless of his mental state. He barely escaped Gyu-bum Yi and related him to being a monster...we already know Sochun was able to tango with 9AD albeit not for a long time, but by that effect he should be above him combat wise as far as we know.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 8, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I agree with your point on the statement he made but he still shouldn't be able to do it at this time, regardless of his mental state. He barely escaped Gyu-bum Yi and related him to being a monster...we already know Sochun was able to tango with 9AD albeit not for a long time, but by that effect he should be above him combat wise as far as we know.



We don't know what Gyu-bum Yi's true capabilities are, so I won't discount him to being below Sochun unless explicitly shown(and if he is, it would probably be marginal). He was also going through some issues at that point, so letting Shioon get captured was actually a low showing on his part. Gyu-bum Yi is also hinted at being strongest of the currently known supernovas, given the Western star's attempt to learn about Sun Woo clan martial arts in preparation of fighting him and Northern star admitting Gyu was stronger.

I rate NAD in B.O.T mode below NAD normally. Increased power and speed at the loss of technique, which is the core strength of martial arts. So I think any top level martial artist will be able to go toe to toe with B.O.T NAD for a decent period of time.


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2013)

^ I think the only thing BoT did for NAD that fight was letting him overwhelm the capturing technique and basically overpowering the random people jumping in.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 8, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ^ I think the only thing BoT did for NAD that fight was letting him overwhelm the capturing technique and basically overpowering the random people jumping in.



Yep, the capturing technique was meant to overpower him and given that B.O.T amps strength and speed, it was futile to use.


----------



## Blαck (May 8, 2013)

It'd be great if B.O.T once mastered (if that's possible) would allow the user to retain their martial arts skill and technique all the while boosting their strength and speed, maybe current NAD or Shiwoon get to that point.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It'd be great if B.O.T once mastered (if that's possible) would allow the user to retain their martial arts skill and technique all the while boosting their strength and speed, maybe current NAD or Shiwoon get to that point.



I think Shioon is probably closest to being conscious during B.O.T, and mastering it is probably the end state for him in the manwha.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2013)

good chapter


----------



## dream (May 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That old master is rather absurd, blocking those two attacks with one finger for each one.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2013)

Ch.26


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Gabe said:


> good chapter




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well damn. Glasses dude ain't all talk and Shiwoon's arms look like he's been fighting a lawnmower.

The old master, casually stops these guys with a finger and scares the shit outta Shiwoon.

Broke Glasses dudes fingers without him knowing, somehow. and snipes Shiwoon.

Credit to Shiwoon for attacking the old guy though, he's got balls of steel to even challenge someone who stopped you with a gesture.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2013)

Fools keep on underestimating Shioon.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Fools keep on underestimating Shioon.



Shiwoon is too beast nowadays, need So chun to run in there and regulate


----------



## Jotun (May 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't the old man, Shioon was slowly breaking down Glasses Guys hands. 

Glad to see Elder Doc live up to his hype.


----------



## Fate115 (May 10, 2013)

Fuck Yeah! This chapter was intense. Credit to Shioon for playing it smart.


----------



## Blαck (May 10, 2013)

Jotun said:


> It wasn't the old man, Shioon was slowly breaking down Glasses Guys hands.



Yeah, when I reread it in english I saw that.


Jotun said:


> Glad to see Elder Doc live up to his hype.


Indeed, now if only we could see a quick sparring match with him and Grandmaster Shiwoon


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2013)

Love how everyone keeps asking "What the hell is he?", there is only one thing he can be in this kind of verses, a fucking "genius".

Glasses dude deserved his fingers to be smashed.


----------



## Fate115 (May 10, 2013)

The fact that he's constantly putting himself on the line to get the job done shows his prowess as the top dog sun woo clan Gaju.


----------



## hadou (May 10, 2013)

Translations used to come soon. What happened?


----------



## WraithX959 (May 10, 2013)

The chapters already out.


----------



## Lezu (May 10, 2013)

Bad-ass chapter.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 10, 2013)

Glad to see that Shioon is fighting smart and not just throwing himself in recklessly. 
Shioon 1 Glasses Prick 0. 

Would be interesting to see the outcome if they fight again, given that glasses prick wouldn't underestimate him again.


----------



## Ceria (May 10, 2013)

I'm kind of disappoint in the elders, they're not moving yet even though they have a vague idea where the gaju is. He needs their help now.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2013)

Is this the first time that Shioon himself (not under BOT) threatened to kill someone?  He's definitely grown up from this last experience.  



Ceria said:


> I'm kind of disappoint in the elders, they're not moving yet even though they have a vague idea where the gaju is. He needs their help now.



I can understand it though.  The clan is in near collapse.  They don't want to run into another trap and the timing of the phone call would be suspicious.


----------



## haegar (May 10, 2013)

I'm not dissapointed in the elders. they are smart, there's obviously much more to that old fart doc badass, rushing things here might be a tad stupid and they do know that these guys don't seem to be after shioon's life just now.

very satisfying chapter


----------



## Wrath (May 10, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Love how everyone keeps asking "What the hell is he?", there is only one thing he can be in this kind of verses, a fucking "genius".
> 
> Glasses dude deserved his fingers to be smashed.


The Murim is full of geniuses, and yet none of them have ever seen anyone like Shioon. Pretty much all the strong characters are supposed to be geniuses in one way or another.

In fact So-Chun is supposed to be the most incredible genius of this generation, described as someone with a talent that only comes along once in several centuries, who rose to be the assistant head of the biggest school of the Murim while still a kid and can even revive lost arts... and yet he's totally amazed by Shioon's talent.

Hell, Shioon has instantly mastered techniques that take some people years to learn.

Of course he does have things like having a Three Yin Body and being taught the Black Heaven and Earth technique going for him too, which also explain why he improves so damn quickly, but his talent really is ridiculous.


----------



## Fate115 (May 10, 2013)

Wrath said:


> The Murim is full of geniuses, and yet none of them have ever seen anyone like Shioon. Pretty much all the strong characters are supposed to be geniuses in one way or another.
> 
> In fact So-Chun is supposed to be the most incredible genius of this generation, described as someone with a talent that only comes along once in several centuries, who rose to be the assistant head of the biggest school of the Murim while still a kid and can even revive lost arts... and yet he's totally amazed by Shioon's talent.
> 
> ...



It also adds to his credit that he ingested that murim energy pill which helped activate all his ki channels so he could properly perform martial arts and having the 9AD himself help Shioon harness such power. And as you said teaching him the black heaven and earth technique along with his B.O.T. makes Shioon a pretty dangerous guy/threat to the murim world. 

It's no wonder so many are amazed and interested in him as well as wanting to see where his potential will lead him.


----------



## Jotun (May 11, 2013)

Really hope elders get here soon. Watching hide and go seek play out won't be fun.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 11, 2013)

Shioon's inner ki training is probably his best "genius" showing, given that it took Sera 10 years to master and it isn't a skill you can copy by seeing.


----------



## Wrath (May 11, 2013)

New discussion idea: "Things you most want to hear characters say."

For me it's Elder Kwon with: "Clan Head, I will take over your training now!"


----------



## McSlobs (May 11, 2013)

Wrath said:


> New discussion idea: "Things you most want to hear characters say."
> 
> For me it's Elder Kwon with: "Clan Head, I will take over your training now!"



Hell yes! Shioon would become a beast if Elder Kwon took over his training until we see 9AD again


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2013)

Wrath said:


> New discussion idea: *"Things you most want to hear characters say."*
> 
> For me it's Elder Kwon with: "Clan Head, I will take over your training now!"



9AD : anything

ck


----------



## Hitorio (May 12, 2013)

Wrath said:


> New discussion idea: "Things you most want to hear characters say."
> 
> For me it's Elder Kwon with: "Clan Head, I will take over your training now!"



So basically we might get to see Shioon do this:

and this


...to these motherfuckers.


=====
What I'd like them to say:
Nine Arts Dragon: You little shit! [insert statement acknowledging Shioon's growth].

Sae-Hee: So tell me about that time when all those superhumans raided our school. Oh, and that time you punched through concrete, the time you sent some guy flying through the air with a punch, the time you moved like a phantom, knocked Chang-Ho out in one punch, and fought all those weird guys in suits. Right in front of my fucking eyes. Oh, and that teacher on your phone was talking about "chi" and stuff. You learned how to do that from him? Can you show me how that works? I'm sorry it slipped my mind for so long.


----------



## Blαck (May 13, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> So basically we might get to see Shioon do this:
> 
> and this
> 
> ...



Those would all be awesome


----------



## Hitorio (May 14, 2013)

Jinie being stalk-watched.


Sera being stalk-watched.


Sae-Hee anticipating a stalk-watch...in vain.

*Spoiler*: __ 




She even conveniently placed herself by the window. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hitorio (May 14, 2013)

haegar said:


>



I find that image to be one of the worst-quality of her there is; it really touches upon the worst points of Park Jin-Hwan's art. I wouldn't really use that kind of picture if I were writing a post of which someone's sex appeal is the focus.


...although I never really liked Shiho. The manipulative, foxy, teasing seductress types annoy me to my core. From Shioon's point of view, I disliked her. From that expert driver's point of view, I found her to be a straight asswipe. Her only redeeming moments, in my eyes, were when she finally stopped the _"lowered-eyelid-and-constantly-sneer" _bullshit and became sincere around Chun-Woo. But the damage had been done, and I didn't feel for her at all in the end.
I disliked Smiling Sword for his_ "lowered-eyelid-and-constantly-sneer" _bullshit as well - in the beginning. Nowadays, he just reminds me of CA182 (NF user - not a bad comparison).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2013)

Sae-Hee really is mysteriously absent from the story. She's not THAT irrelevant to Shioon himself. We didn't even get any sort of reaction and we never even knew what happened to her after school bombing incident, I think she was in the doctor's room and that's it. 

I really hope the author is planning something with her, cause I still like her the most out of the 3 girls. I hope Saehee gets at least SOME development with Shioon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Sae-Hee really is mysteriously absent from the story. She's not THAT irrelevant to Shioon himself. We didn't even get any sort of reaction and we never even knew what happened to her after school bombing incident, I think she was in the doctor's room and that's it.
> 
> I really hope the author is planning something with her, cause I still like her the *most out of the 3 girls*. I hope Saehee gets at least SOME development with Shioon.



It's not often that I question someone else's opinion, but I'm going to do it here, because it puzzles me how you can like her more than Jinie, Sera (who is basically the best) and Sosul. She has no personality, and literally serves no purpose other than just be targeted (to the point where I wish the being targeted thing would actually work and she just get killed or something) and be that clueless friend, who, for some bizarre reason, does not question or think it strange when she sees people making sonic booms with punches, leaping across hallways and finds it funny when they see their English teacher with a broken arm explain some weird mystical martial arts thing. 

If the author is planning something with her, I sincerely hope it's a good old Thunderbolt Strike to the face or something.

...unless you're referring to loss of potential (which is basically the entire essence of her character - one big disappointment).


----------



## Hitorio (May 14, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Sae-Hee really is mysteriously absent from the story. She's not THAT irrelevant to Shioon himself. We didn't even get any sort of reaction and we never even knew what happened to her after school bombing incident, I think she was in the doctor's room and that's it.
> 
> I really hope the author is planning something with her, cause I still like her the most out of the 3 girls. I hope Saehee gets at least SOME development with Shioon.



That first paragraph of yours stems from the fundamental reason that I don't like Sae-Hee at all. She's a very flat character. She seems to be nothing more than literary fuel that gets Shioon motivated to do what he does. Now, this wouldn't be a problem if her character wasn't consistently being put into situations in which she needs to be much more than that - in which she needs to be more fleshed out. More.. fucking _sentient_.



			
				Hitorio said:
			
		

> Sae-Hee: So tell me about that time when all those superhumans raided our school. Oh, and that time you punched through concrete, the time you sent some guy flying through the air with a punch, the time you moved like a phantom, knocked Chang-Ho out in one punch, and fought all those weird guys in suits. Right in front of my fucking eyes. Oh, and that teacher on your phone was talking about "chi" and stuff. You learned how to do that from him? Can you show me how that works? I'm sorry it slipped my mind for so long.



It would have actually been interesting if Sae-Hee could actually respond to these things. To, perhaps, question why Shioon could smash a fucking concrete wall - perhaps the nature of the guy who pulverized a wooden slat and is chasing after him. It would have been fantastic if she, upon seeing this


and this



used her mental ability to discern that normal people don't really do that, and that Shioon has been pret-ty fucking suspicious lately. This event, of course, tops it off. He punches Chang-Ho across the hallway and KOs him in one shot, he steamrolls mysterious superhumans in suits that are chasing after him, and all she can do is visit him in the hospital and take a selfie with Shioon's camera phone.
...Shioon even told Sae-Hee that Sunsengnim was the one who taught him how to man up and become who he was. The one who spurred his obvious change. And then, after seeing all this superhuman shit, Sae-Hee visits Shioon in the hospital (not suspicious at all), and hears Chun-Woo-Sunsengnim talk about "basic physical training" and "ki" focusing.. and all she can say is that Chun-Woo's a funny guy and just wave it off like it's nothing. Shioon cries. What's her response? Apparently it wasn't shit, considering it was off-panel'd with no development afterwards when we see them again.

All this interesting shit that she could be a part of - it's like she's too utterly retarded and flat to comprehend it. She'll basically forever be some eye candy that walks with Shioon at school and nods her head at shit when Shioon has to have some "grown folks talk" with the Murim people.
Speaking of eye candy, they say that she's the hottest chick at Nine Dragons High School. This begs curiosity as to her social circumstances with Shioon. How did they even become friends? She has no basic backstory. We know Sosul, Jinie, Sera. Sae-Hee remains cardboard.

She would be so disappointing to me if I expected anything of her.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

Still not Sae-hee's fault at all. She's a nice girl with a nice body. Don't be mean to HER cause the author neglecting a character so important to the lead is frustrating.

 If she truly is oblivious to all this shit going on she should have been made out to be more fuzzy/dreamy like Orihime from Bleach or something or made to look simply extremely intelectually limited/plainly dumb or whatnot.
 If she loves Shioon so much she forces herself to ignore all this one should see her struggle with the effort to play ignorant.
 If it makes her afraid she should be showing that so we understand she sees but chooses not to see cause she's afraid of what she cannot understand.
If she is troubled about changes in Shioon she should show that. If she's pissed that it feels like he is shutting her out from parts of his life that should be shown too. Even nice girls can get pissed, and when they do once in a while for good reason it is all the more th shitstorm.
If she is in truth related to the world of Murin herself and hiding it - there should have been at least some slight hints questioning her motives.

None of that. Insulting to the overall quality of this story. I can only assume that initially a larger role was planed for her and then discarded, the author did not have the guts to kill her off cause readers liked her or he grew tired of drawing her or I dunno... something weird here.

however.
that doesnt change the fact that her and shioon make an extremely cute couple. of course that goes for the other ladies too


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2013)

> that doesnt change the fact that her and shioon make an extremely cute couple.



Anybody can look cute with cardboard. That doesn't make them a good couple. The two have no chemistry, on account of Sae-Hee not even being a real character. She's just pretty background.



> Still not Sae-hee's fault at all. She's a nice girl with a nice body.



None of these are qualities of a good character. The fact that her most definable traits are being nice, and having a nice body speaks volumes of how much she's actually worth.


----------



## Hitorio (May 14, 2013)

haegar said:


> Still not Sae-hee's fault at all. She's a nice girl with a nice body. Don't be mean to HER cause the author neglecting a character so important to the lead is frustrating.



Haha. Yeah, it's the author's fault. But directing that unpleasant energy towards Sae-Hee herself is entertaining - moreso because she's disproportionately worse than every other character in the series. Like - damn. It makes me jokingly wonder if the author treats her like shit on purpose.


haegar said:


> however.
> that doesnt change the fact that her and shioon make an extremely cute couple. of course that goes for the other ladies too


and this is where our opinions differ. "Cute?" Maybe if the extent of their relationship involved locking their arms on cover pages while wearing fashionable clothing and appearing to be enjoying themselves - sure. But, expanding that thought by a few dimensions and taking other traits into account, she'd be last on my list.
Shioon and Sera. Shioon and Jinie. Both would be awesome to me. Sosul is a variable. But Sae-Hee, to me, looks bland, acts bland, _feels_ bland - etc. I wouldn't want to see that at all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2013)

I wonder that sometimes myself as well. All the other characters are great, and somehow, Sae-Hee is ridiculously awful.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Sae-Hee really is mysteriously absent from the story. She's not THAT irrelevant to Shioon himself. We didn't even get any sort of reaction and we never even knew what happened to her after school bombing incident, I think she was in the doctor's room and that's it.
> 
> I really hope the author is planning something with her, cause I still like her the most out of the 3 girls. I hope Saehee gets at least SOME development with Shioon.



i really do not think there is nothing important about her other then being a weakness to shiwoon that has been exploited a couple times. she was a friend of shiwoon when he was normal and i guess that is what she represented normalcy and shiwoon is not. now shiwoon in the Murim world and is greatly involved in it and saehee has no place/role in that world. so it should be expected that she has not been a key character and the other 2 have. 

i personally like jinnie and her personality for some reason.

also do you guys remember the side story with the girl and the glasses guy shwioon just fought wonder of she will make an appearance in this part of the story or in part 3.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

there was a time when I thought eventually Shioon would bridge the gap between the seperate worlds of Murinin and the real world, and that in that sense she would be the girl for him since she is from the normal world thus being some sort of sign of this outcome. Shioon holds on to her precisley she is so normal in this crazy world he lives in or so one might think. But if such is indeed the case it has not been sufficiently developed. Likewise after being hospitalized his mother totally vanished from screen. It would be like him to visit her every single day. Stuff like this is just blunders. Still love the series of course but blunders.

I do not remember that side story just now, was that published sperately? can somebody link me up?


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

ah rite that one, kinda forgot about it, thank you for reposting that rack. poor criminal takes a bad end though . she would be a nice matchup for that alex driver guy always lusting after shi-hoo


----------



## WraithX959 (May 14, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Glad to see that Shioon is fighting smart and not just throwing himself in recklessly.
> Shioon 1 Glasses Prick 0.
> 
> Would be interesting to see the outcome if they fight again, given that glasses prick wouldn't underestimate him again.



Shioon would likely destroy him. He learns way to fast for someone like glasses dude to be a threat to him. Glasses dude was already terrified of Shioon's aura.


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2013)

rofl Shioon would probably start using his own technique against him at this rate.

I wonder what Shioons Murin nickname is gonna be. He keeps getting compared to 9AD, but it would be badass if he got his own splash page for once when they talk about his aura.

Oh and Sahee could literally be dead and nothing would change + the story would be way better off. Even if the author somehow ties her into the Murim world, we have to sit through the set up chatpers... which would be brutal.


----------



## Face (May 14, 2013)

Do you guys think Shioon will conquer all Nine Martial Arts like NAD did or just stick to Unwol's style? I am curious to see what the author will decide. So far though Shioon seems to be sticking to Unwol's martial arts.


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2013)

Face said:


> Do you guys think Shioon will conquer all Nine Martial Arts like NAD did or just stick to Unwol's style? I am curious to see what the author will decide. So far though Shioon seems to be sticking to Unwol's martial arts.



? He has slowly been stealing abilities with his innate learning skill. If anything, he will probably end up learning everything.


----------



## Blαck (May 15, 2013)

Face said:


> Do you guys think Shioon will conquer all Nine Martial Arts like NAD did or just stick to Unwol's style? I am curious to see what the author will decide. So far though Shioon seems to be sticking to Unwol's martial arts.



If he did learn all 9 that would be sick as hell, although who would teach is the problem 


Jotun said:


> rofl Shioon would probably start using his own technique against him at this rate.
> 
> *I wonder what Shioons Murin nickname is gonna be. He keeps getting compared to 9AD, but it would be badass if he got his own splash page for once when they talk about his aura*.



The "copycat" or something


----------



## Hitorio (May 16, 2013)

Jotun said:
			
		

> I wonder what Shioons Murin nickname is gonna be. He keeps getting compared to 9AD, but it would be badass if he got his own splash page for once when they talk about his aura.



The Breaker.


----------



## tom (May 16, 2013)

Here you go: trickery

And actually it's only two parts it seems. That's the second part.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2013)

Damn, no cover this week and looks like no chapter either. 





































































































































Just kidding


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2013)

Don't do this to me, it scares the shit out of me D:


----------



## Fate115 (May 16, 2013)

Wait. Is that true no chap this week?


----------



## Hitorio (May 16, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Wait. Is that true no chap this week?



Read Geralt's fine print with your ki.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2013)

His Ki center must be broken.


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2013)

Jotun said:


> His Ki center must be broken.



9AD strikes again.


----------



## haegar (May 16, 2013)

I wonder why that douche disabled reputation ... be a man and sing in the rain of the shitstorm if you go make posts like that


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 16, 2013)

haegar said:


> I wonder why that douche disabled reputation ... be a man and sing in the rain of the shitstorm if you go make posts like that



U irate?

...


----------



## Fate115 (May 17, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> Read Geralt's fine print with your ki.



Whew. Caught me off guard.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

Fuck, why is this so good.

Edit: I love the spread pages, but it kills me not having an extra panel. Can't wait for the trans.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2013)

Mangacow should hopefully be quick.


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> U irate?
> 
> ...



nah, more jesting 


*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't expect this I thought the doc would catch up faster. next up, taking down a helicopter?


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

It has to come down to the Sunwoo Elders.

Edit : Ch.11

Holy shit that chapter was g as fuck. Looks like Doc isn't too keen on messing with the Sunwoo and some words of praise :3


----------



## WraithX959 (May 17, 2013)

I like how dude was like "what is it" we're fighting. Shioon is a monster that defies human reason and his legend continues to grow.

EDIT: Was I the only one who read the chapter again immediately after the first read through?


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I like how dude was like "what is it" we're fighting. Shioon is a monster that defies human reason and his legend continues to grow.
> 
> EDIT: Was I the only one who read the chapter again immediately after the first read through?



Read it 4 times for good measure. Gonna read it again when Ateam releases their scan. The way the chapter is structured and what the Doc says about Shioon at the end is just too damn good.

Really can't wait for the aftermath.


----------



## Fate115 (May 17, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I like how dude was like "what is it" we're fighting. Shioon is a monster that defies human reason and his legend continues to grow.
> 
> EDIT: Was I the only one who read the chapter again immediately after the first read through?



No you weren't, Wraith. That chap was full of epic win. We got Shioon taking down copters too? Geez the badassery is not even close to ending.


----------



## hadou (May 17, 2013)

The whole ordeal in the island should come to a close soon. There is only so much you can milk this phase. This doc had praised Shiion so much you would think he'd a crush on him. I believe it is time to move on. The story feels stagnant.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2013)

I like all this wanking for Shioon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2013)

yeah, im pretty satisfied by the last like 20 or 30 chapters. Really on a roll


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

crazier than 9AD 

he sure is on a roll... wonder how this ends. I wanna see Elder Kwon dish out some, too 

either way:


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

For some reason I was expecting Shioon to crash the helicopter


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

he might still throw a tree or an unconscious solder at it next chap


----------



## Trent (May 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> For some reason I was expecting Shioon to crash the helicopter



One problem at a time. First the goons, _then _the helicopter! 

It'd be awesome to see Shioon helicopter-jack his way out of the island!  

I could see Glasses contacting the pilot to ask for an update on the situation only to hear the pilot very tense's voice saying:

"All the men are down ...and the target has now borded the helicopter. His hands are around my neck and I am to fly him out of here. Sorry sir but I'm not about to refuse what this "man" wants me to do..."


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

Too bad people in this manga can't jump that high though


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

Elder Kwon can kinda fly though


----------



## Trent (May 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Too bad people in this manga can't jump that high though



One moment of carelessness from the pilot losing sight of its target and getting too close to a tall tree, Shioon just runs to the top with a foot technique, jumps to grab the copter's skids _and __*voila!*_


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

irony: throws the doc's silver needle through window glass at pilot


----------



## WraithX959 (May 17, 2013)

I'm starting to think that Shioon is in fact the title character of this series, with all the broken bones and fingers of late. The Breaker indeed.


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

it's both 9AD and shioon, in one of the first volumes the term breaker was introduced as description for one disturbing the boundary between murin and normal world - both of them do that albeit differently. shioon is gonna be the one to do it right though I assume.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 17, 2013)

Shioon to hijack the helicopter and ride off into the sunset like a boss.


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

Lol seriously, hijacking the helicopter would be the most amazing resolution to this whole incident. I don't care if the pilot gets needled and the helicopter crashes, but Shioon should at least try.


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2013)

I was hoping Shioon would do the ultimate ki move that Baldy used on him/he almost used at the high school. Just completely decimate everything, then everyone shits themselves and we get a sick spread of Shioon standing with a crashed helicopter behind him.

THERE CAN NEVER BE ENOUGH SHIOON WANK, HE IS FINALLY FUCKING DOING SOMETHING.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2013)

Crazier than NAD??? Wank there is over 9000..and it should keep raising cause Shiwoon is awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2013)

hadou said:


> The whole ordeal in the island should come to a close soon. There is only so much you can milk this phase. This doc had praised Shiion so much you would think he'd a crush on him. I believe it is time to move on. The story feels stagnant.


after countless chapters(prety much most of New Waves) of shioon getting shit on constantly, this is a nice change of pace


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2013)

doc: "wtf he can fly that thing after taking my needles?!?"
glasses "well, he DID say he was the gajuu of sunwoo ..."


----------



## Ceria (May 17, 2013)

haegar said:


> doc: "wtf he can fly that thing after taking my needles?!?"
> glasses "well, he DID say he was the gajuu of sunwoo ..."



and this old dude is just now figuring this out? shit's gonna hit the fan.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2013)

good chapter shiwoon more crazy then 9ad i liked that


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Shiwoon finally getting some props, not bad


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 18, 2013)

Glad to see the Elder Doc is just as wary of the Sunwoo clan as they are of him.


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Glad to see the Elder Doc is just as wary of the Sunwoo clan as they are of him.



Yeah, I wonder what he was about to say to Glasses guy in this page though.

Ch.11

He's going to do what if the Sunwoo gets there before they get Shioon? Kick Glasses guys ass? Run?

I hope the Doc becomes an ally at some point, really seems like a cool character. Shioon will eventually be friends with the strongest/most influential people in the Murim.


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, I wonder what he was about to say to Glasses guy in this page though.
> 
> Ch.11
> 
> ...



Probably this, everyone seems to fear the Sunwoo clan, or at the very least recognize them legit threats. Old guy probably doesn't wanna tango with Elder Kwon due to glasses guy's failure.


----------



## Enigma (May 18, 2013)

Nice to see Elder Jun's death was put to some use. Shioon's been awesome since.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 19, 2013)

I really hope there's no break this week, I'm going through Breaker withdrawals earlier than usual. Guess I'll go back and reread older chapters.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

Just caught up with the manga only have a few problems.

1. Pace is not fast enough over 100 chapters in and the main charcter is just now getting back to normal(ki center) if I was reading this from a week to week basis it would be near torture. As a lot of chapters although sometimes good can have little content which makes me sad.

2. Romance. Shioons harem is annoying to be honest besides the little girl(forgot her name lol), and his ignorance or ignoring of the girls feelings is also annoying. 

3. Not Enough Nine arts Dragon and his group.

4. Shioon was also quite annoying intil the elder died, now he has finally become a boss. 

5. Not enough nine arts dragon.

Overall good read, 7.5/10. I would recommend this to other people.


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2013)

you just summed up months of this thread very nicely


----------



## Wrath (May 19, 2013)

I like the way that Shioon is not dead centre in the spread. It gives the impression that he's moving around faster than the spotlight can track him as he kicks arse.


----------



## Hitorio (May 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 2. Romance. Shioons harem is annoying to be honest besides the little girl(forgot her name lol), and his ignorance or ignoring of the girls feelings is also annoying.



 Please elaborate on the annoying nature of his harem (we already know how skullbashingly annoying obliviousness can be).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

^as in the girls in the harem are annoying.

Not that Sera and Jinne are bad characters overall I like them, but I never really like their interactions with shioon very much, and with Jinne she is overly aggressive which I hate but I'm used to it a harem always has one of her lol. Shioons supposed girl friend is a bad charcter unlike the others cause the author does not develop her, at least she's hot. -_-

At the moment I'm going with Shioon x So-Sul. Although Jinne is the highest chance at this time I think from a story stand point.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2013)

Sera is the best of the females, in my opinion. Jinie follows behind, along with Sosul lagging behind quite closely...

Then Sae-Hee, right at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

^do you mean overall as a character, or like her relationship and chances of ending up with shioon is the best?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2013)

I meant overall as a character.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I meant overall as a character.



Alright i agree even though Sera is not my favorite she is better written then the others. 

Two questions.

1. Who do you think will end up with are dense main character. 

2. Who do you want him to end up with. 

Assuming of course its one of the Four we already know likes him.


----------



## Hitorio (May 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1. Who do you think will end up with are dense main character.
> 
> ...



1. It causes me physical pain to say this, but... Sae-Hee.

2. Sera Kang or Jinie. Either or will do. I'm leaning towards Sera, however. The developments that drew them together - if they ended in a relationship - would be great. To briefly sum it up, both of them came from very lonely beginnings, interacted with a being of a different world from themselves, and found a strong, intimate bond.


----------



## Blαck (May 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Alright i agree even though Sera is not my favorite she is better written then the others.
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> ...



1. He'll probably end up with Jinnie 

2. Sera, she's a damn boss and so far has had one of the most notable moments among the other girl candidates.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 1. He'll probably end up with Jinnie
> 
> 2. Sera, she's a damn boss and so far has had one of the most notable moments among the other girl candidates.



What moment would that be her fight with Mr. Urahara and the aftermath.


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What moment would that be her fight with Mr. Urahara and the aftermath.



Yup, when even Mr.Urahara was surprised she didn't scream from the stabbings, all so Shiwoon wouldn't hesitate to run, though he came back for her anyway. It's the thought that counts


----------



## Hitorio (May 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yup, when even Mr.Urahara was surprised she didn't scream from the stabbings, all so Shiwoon wouldn't hesitate to run, though he came back for her anyway. It's the thought that counts



That crying confession induced feels, too. Strongest feels in The Breaker thus far for me.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 20, 2013)

The artist has posted the cover of 118 on his blog:



Time for the doctor to get serious...?


----------



## haegar (May 20, 2013)

"now I will throw twice as many needles! fear me""


j/k


----------



## Face (May 20, 2013)

I get the feeling that the doctors fighting style will be similar to Neji's pressure point taijutsu in Naruto. He might not use the needles anymore since he knows Shioon can resist them.

Hopefully Shioon doesn't get too messed up fighting the old geezer.


----------



## Fate115 (May 20, 2013)

Hopefully Shioon doesn't fight the geezer period.


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2013)

He has to fight the old man even if he loses because everyone he fights usually ends up liking him because of his attitude


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He has to fight the old man even if he loses because everyone he fights usually ends up liking him because of his attitude



Yeah, hopefully instead of trying to experiment on Shiwoon if he loses, maybe he'll just monitor his progress from then on.


----------



## Jotun (May 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He has to fight the old man even if he loses because everyone he fights usually ends up liking him because of his attitude



Well it can go either way. Right now the Doc has a raging hard on to experiment on Shioon. Unless Shioon says something or the Doc sees something in his aura, I don't see him just becoming an ally straight up. Maybe in the future. The Sunwoo Clan is probably gonna get there at the peak of Shioon vs Doc just in time to see Shioon's unwavering spirit. Or Shioon finally gets knocked out (he has been running on full stream after just recovering AND just lost tons of blood taking the needles out) and Elder Kwon saves the day.

Honestly as long as Shioon stops getting punked by the author, I don't care what happens.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 21, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Well it can go either way. Right now the Doc has a raging hard on to experiment on Shioon. Unless Shioon says something or the Doc sees something in his aura, I don't see him just becoming an ally straight up. Maybe in the future. The Sunwoo Clan is probably gonna get there at the peak of Shioon vs Doc just in time to see Shioon's unwavering spirit. Or Shioon finally gets knocked out (he has been running on full stream after just recovering AND just lost tons of blood taking the needles out) and Elder Kwon saves the day.
> 
> Honestly as long as Shioon stops getting punked by the author, I don't care what happens.



Jah, Shioon needs to shift the Doc's interest in him from experiment to badass saviour of Murim. That would probably happen through Shioon's "words of feels" during a fight with the Doc where he tests Shioon's capabilities. 

The fight could go both ways though, the Doc may see Shioon as a NAD type threat and try to eliminate him. Then Elder Kwon enters and rages, which will be awesome against an opponent on the same level.


----------



## Wrath (May 21, 2013)

I don't want Shioon to fight the doctor. He only just broke out of a hospital and a fight with a grandmaster would just send him back to one.


----------



## Blαck (May 21, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't want Shioon to fight the doctor. He only just broke out of a hospital and a fight with a grandmaster would just send him back to one.



Well, who knows maybe the Doc won't fuck his shit up too much, his techniques so far look more of the paralysis type than the blunt force type.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well, who knows maybe the Doc won't fuck his shit up too much, his techniques so far look more of the paralysis type than the blunt force type.



For Shioon, this may actually be worse. He can handle blunt force attacks up till the point of death (and arguably even beyond that), but the subtle techniques - which he tends to charge straight into - mess him up the worst. Even disregarding that, I'm still fairly sure that the Ghost Doctor would be able to defeat Shioon with just brute strength. Grand Masters have all been a cut above the rest so far, and I don't see why this guy would be an exception, considering even Elder Kwon is apprehensive to fight him, and how he made Shioon immediately back off.


----------



## Blαck (May 21, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> For Shioon, this may actually be worse. He can handle blunt force attacks up till the point of death (and arguably even beyond that), but the subtle techniques - which he tends to charge straight into - mess him up the worst. Even disregarding that, I'm still fairly sure that the Ghost Doctor would be able to defeat Shioon with just brute strength. Grand Masters have all been a cut above the rest so far, and I don't see why this guy would be an exception, considering even Elder Kwon is apprehensive to fight him, and how he made Shioon immediately back off.



Good points. Guess we'll see how the Doc handles Shiwoon, if the Sunwoo clan don't get there in time. On a sidenote, I just want Elder kwon and Doc to fight for the hell of it, haven't seen two high rank fighters yet


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Hitorio (May 21, 2013)

I'm curious as to how Nine-Arts Dragon would go about defeating Elder Kwon - how it'd look on panel when he counters that speed.


----------



## Fate115 (May 21, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> I'm curious as to how Nine-Arts Dragon would go about defeating Elder Kwon - how it'd look on panel when he counters that speed.



I'm more looking forward to the eventual reunion between master and disciple. Now that's going to be something incredible.


----------



## Hitorio (May 21, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> I'm more looking forward to the eventual reunion between master and disciple. Now that's going to be something incredible.



Of course; it will be amazing,  but I'm stating some of the non-obvious sideline points of interest.

..maaaaaybe a flashback of the Shengmujengpe?


----------



## Blαck (May 22, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> I'm curious as to how Nine-Arts Dragon would go about defeating Elder Kwon - how it'd look on panel when he counters that speed.



I wonder if Elder Kwon's speed is actually just master class and rookies like the fodder in the S.U.C simply perceive his movements as instant


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 22, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> I'm curious as to how Nine-Arts Dragon would go about defeating Elder Kwon - how it'd look on panel when he counters that speed.



By showing him what real speed is, and preceding to punch him in the face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 22, 2013)

We've already seen what 9AD could do to some of the great masters. He took on three of them when he was still in a sling


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I wonder if Elder Kwon's speed is actually just master class and rookies like the fodder in the S.U.C simply perceive his movements as instant



That's part of it, but Sunwoo martial arts are also known for their attack speed. (can't remember who said it though)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> We've already seen what 9AD could do to some of the great masters. He took on three of them when he was still in a sling



I'm under the impression that they were just normal Masters, and not of Grand Master level like Kwon is.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2013)

We don't actually know they are members of the murim elders council, but that doesn't mean they are top 10 strongest along with Kwon.


----------



## kruchy (May 23, 2013)

New chapter is up:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the doctor wants to fight Shioon himself, plus, rescue team on the way


----------



## Pastelduck (May 23, 2013)

Yeah the reader is working again.  Oh..I had a feeling that was going to be the cliffhanger.


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

kruchy said:


> New chapter is up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So much asswhoopins in so little time and  glasses dude got the pimp hand from Doc

And Doc tries to blind side Shiwoon, and Shiwoon just don't a give a darn 

also was that slick back hair moment supposed to be some 9AD symbolism?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, NAD did the same thing on the rooftop near the end of part 1. I think it was something like "Why the fuck do I care about that shitty disciple, you retards?"


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good chapter shwioon challenged the doc to a contest and the doc is exited about facing someone like shiwoon


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> good chapter shwioon challenged the doc to a contest and the doc is exited about facing someone like shiwoon




*Spoiler*: __ 



How the Doc doesn't mangle him to bad, he's got S.U.C leaders to stomp


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2013)

Ch.11


----------



## Fate115 (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*FUCK YES!!* Shioon just challenge the Doc to an honorary one on one duel. Next friday can't come soon enough. Sooooo looking forward to that not to mention how much more badass Shioon has become as of late. Telling them like a Gaju .

With all my hype aside. I really do hope Shioon puts up a decent fight against this grandmaster of a doctor. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Face (May 23, 2013)

The old geezers profession makes him even more dangerous opponent. Hopefully Shioon comes out of this in one piece. It's not like Shioon can just shrug off his attacks either. This guy has the potential to really hurt him, more so than anyone else given his skill level far surpasses Shioon's.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

Shioon should be able to last twenty minutes.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2013)

I think shiwoon will do good not win but do better the smug face did vs elder Kwon


----------



## Jotun (May 23, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THE PANELS


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2013)

The Doctor will probably play around with him for a bit, Shioon will do some impressive stuff, but still be at the disadvantage. Then he'll try the super punch, and the Doctor will probably dodge or block it but be really impressed and about to go serious when Kwon shows up.


----------



## Jotun (May 23, 2013)

LOOK AT THIS friend HOLY SHIT



Seriously considering a sig/avy change after so long, what a fucking boss.

Edit:

I seriously doubt Shioon goes down before showing everyone that he was able to stand up to Doc. God this author really knows how to deliver.


----------



## Face (May 23, 2013)

Jotun said:


> LOOK AT THIS friend HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. NAD would be proud.


----------



## Pastelduck (May 23, 2013)

All I need right now is Shioon to go BOT on the doctors arse.  My guess is the doctor will try to hit vitals to invoke pain or knock him out.  I hope this fight lasts a while.


----------



## Hitorio (May 24, 2013)

This man just formally introduced himself. This man just entered a duel with a Grand Master of the Murim that hasn't been fucked with in 30 years. When this man leaves the island, he will have made history. The gravity of the situation right now - too stronk.


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2013)

jezuz fuckin christ, and I thought the doc telling 4eyes what a bag of shit he is was good sport 

badass 

he won't last longer than 19 minutes but doc will let him go - he already loves him now


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2013)

now that we get this fight the way we do I doubt we will see kwon vs doc. he might be an old bastard but his spine is made of the stuff of murin so he'll give shiwoon some leeway for his balls of steel


----------



## Ukoku (May 24, 2013)

I'm thinking Shioon will put up a decent fight, but will ultimately be unable to defeat the Doc. The Doc will let him slide this time though, for being manly as fuck.


----------



## David (May 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> also was that slick back hair moment supposed to be some 9AD symbolism?





Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah, NAD did the same thing on the rooftop near the end of part 1. I think it was something like "Why the fuck do I care about that shitty disciple, you retards?"







Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm under the impression that they were just normal Masters, and not of Grand Master level like Kwon is.


The horde of Murim who Goomoonryong was fodderizing indoors that gave Shiho a hard time were Munjus - your average "masters."

Unless I'm mistaken, the Elders of the Alliance who met together in Part 1 were actually Grand Masters like Kwon (Iron Fist Munju [deceased], the 3 masters that fought GMR and gave him trouble, the Ex-Alliance Leader, Kang Sung).


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

This was awesome. Jesus.

I think he will get his ass kicked but will last long enough that Sunwoo comes, and the Doc lets him go out of respect and excited for the future.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2013)

Breaker is so formulamatic like this but it's always worth it. Why can't every main character be like Shiwoon? Consistently challenges people that he shouldn't be since he learnt of the Murim


----------



## Lezu (May 24, 2013)

Shiwoon was such a bad-ass in this chapter


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2013)

damn, excellent stuff.


----------



## Finvarra (May 24, 2013)

Amazing marvalos, been ages since I have enjored a realise like this one, god I hope this fight is good.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Breaker is so formulamatic like this but it's always worth it. Why can't every main character be like Shiwoon? Consistently challenges people that he shouldn't be since he learnt of the Murim



Makes me miss Veritas even more  such a manly/I don't give a darn series.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 24, 2013)

Can Elder Kwon interfer now that Shioon and the Doc have declared a formal match?


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2013)

suppose not


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Can Elder Kwon interfer now that Shioon and the Doc have declared a formal match?



Fuck, I didn't even think of this. 
Shioon put himself at the mercy of someone who's clearly stronger than him, because he had no idea that rescue is on the way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

Yeah that is true, by formal match, he is pretty much at the whims of honor and respect, meaning the Sunwoo can't do anything unless they want to dishonor themselves completely

Also, fucking veritas, why did that shit stop T_T, along with psyren....


----------



## Morglay (May 24, 2013)

It was making the best out of a bad situation. He would either have: 
-Doc + special forces crawling up his ass, 
-Or just doc 1vs1.

He chose the most intelligent of the 2 options... If he tried to turn and run he would have lost.


----------



## Spartacus (May 24, 2013)

So much jizz in this thread right now


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2013)

Spartacus said:


> So much jizz in this thread right now




*Spoiler*: __ 




deal with it


----------



## Fate115 (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fuck, I didn't even think of this.
> Shioon put himself at the mercy of someone who's clearly stronger than him, because he had no idea that rescue is on the way.



He won't need to interfere. Elder Kwon will be too busy being stunned in awe by Shioon's awesome growth not to mention his harem swooning over the sight. Though we both know the Doc will either win out the fight or he'll let Shioon go as most here have stated.


----------



## Spartacus (May 24, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have to, my jizz is all over the place too.


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2013)

Obscure Murim duelling rule #437: a Clan Head may nominate a member of their Clan to take their place in a duel.


----------



## Hitorio (May 24, 2013)

Obscure Murim Dueling Rule #76: If an opponent (one or more tiers weaker than yourself) shows extraordinary fighting spirit and manages to land a clean hit on you - defying your calculations - you have lost.


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> Obscure Murim Dueling Rule #76: If an opponent (one or more tiers weaker than yourself) shows extraordinary fighting spirit and manages to land a clean hit on you - defying your calculations - you have lost.


No no, that only applies if you set it as a victory condition at the start of the fight.


----------



## Hitorio (May 24, 2013)

Wrath said:


> No no, that only applies if you set it as a victory condition at the start of the fight.



See Smiling Sword vs Shioon, though.  That honor and shame.
(Looks like the rule needs elaboration.)


----------



## Kirath (May 24, 2013)

Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2013)

Kirath said:


> Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?



it would appear so


----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2013)

I really think shiwoon will do good and will use the tech bald Ryu used on him and he tried to do before the elder stopped him


----------



## Jotun (May 25, 2013)

Kirath said:


> Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?





pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2013)

Very,Very,Very.

Good

Chapter.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 25, 2013)

Good move from Shioon. I don't think its a murim rule that duels are fights to the death, so Shioon just needs to hold out and concede defeat when the Elders show up. However, given his manliness levels, he may ignore logic and make NAD proud.



Kirath said:


> Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?



Its constant, but consistent. So-Chun referenced his ability to not back down from stronger opponents. The entire breaker series has been about that, Shioon getting stronger but consistently meeting the next tier of fighter and not backing down. Starts with that bully, then random murim, then So-Chun himself. New waves just nerfed him so he had to start at the bottom again.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2013)

Kirath said:


> Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?



Look buddy, we waited almost 2 years for this, let us enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Hitorio (May 25, 2013)

Kirath said:


> Am I the only Oone who can't stand the constant Shioon wank?



If you were to read the series in one long reading session, it wouldn't feel unbearably incessant to you anyway. Weekly reading's primary drawback is in IRL pacing.


----------



## Pastelduck (May 30, 2013)

I can't read it...yet again. However Why do I feel like its not good news.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 30, 2013)

Apparently The Breaker is going on hiatus for an unspecified period of time.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2013)

He is in Vietnam so this may be a long break


----------



## Jotun (May 30, 2013)

Well it was only a matter of time, time to take some time off the series. GL guys this is gonna suck.


----------



## Griever (May 30, 2013)

So what, he's on vacation or something?. Ah, but this is a pretty terrible place to leave us hanging


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2013)

theres still a chapter this week right


right


right


----------



## Fate115 (May 30, 2013)

Ah geez...Well they deserve a break anyway. They haven't taken one in awhile so all the more to 'em. But still what a chapter to leave off at especially with this situation.


----------



## Pastelduck (May 31, 2013)

This officially blows...Not only are they going to vacation but there is no time description on when they are coming back?


----------



## Hitorio (May 31, 2013)

That "bbl" too stronk.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 31, 2013)

Dafuq.
Tog is on break, nobless is on break, op is on break, and now motherfucking New Waves is also on break.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 31, 2013)

man fuck this crap


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 31, 2013)

Ass. Seems like all Koreans go on holiday together.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2013)

Worst time to go on break ever.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

indeed. breaker on break.  my weekend is ruined, RUINED


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2013)

Yes how dare those Koreans take time off. They should be work-slaving for us non-paying foreigners 24/7 all year


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

^what he said


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 31, 2013)

I agree with zaru. Only americans can take breaks


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2013)

Aw, now I can't get my weekly dose of awesomeness.


----------



## Griever (May 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Yes how dare those Koreans take time off. They should be work-slaving for us non-paying foreigners 24/7 all year




Taking a vacation isn't bad, the timing however, is


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Damn it, didn't even know it was on break


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2013)

*Conspiracy.*

National meeting of Korea: "Hi guys, how can we piss off the entirety of the NF community? We need collect from those non-paying, over-zealous, hypercritical bastards."
"Well money is difficult..."
"True, we need something they all love."
*Entire country turns to authors/artists*
"Mmm, that could work."
"... Muhahaha."

Like history, just better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2013)

The Breaker does take a lot of breaks. I've been expecting one for a while now. Usually when it's about 6 or 7 chapters after, another break will be imminent like usual.

(The Breaker.. get it... takes breaks.. haha)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2013)

lol you didn?t have to explain the joke, it?s obvious what you did there


----------



## Griever (Jun 1, 2013)

So is the just a week long break or more?.

They left it at a really unfortunate place


----------



## Hitorio (Jun 2, 2013)

It's about that time in which we re-read, discuss past Breaker happenings, make fanart, and get hyped.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 2, 2013)

Griever said:


> So is the just a week long break or more?.
> 
> They left it at a really unfortunate place


Full on cancellation I'm afraid. You'll never see how badly Shioon was going to lose to the grandmaster.


----------



## haegar (Jun 2, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Full on cancellation I'm afraid. You'll never see how badly Shioon was going to lose to the grandmaster.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 2, 2013)

The author definitely made Shioon's opponent a doctor for a reason.  I get the feeling that we're going to learn the specifics of his new modified body and that will be why he survives this encounter until Sunwoo arrives.


----------



## Griever (Jun 3, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Full on cancellation I'm afraid. You'll never see how badly Shioon was going to lose to the grandmaster.



you 'lil devil, you 

From what i gather though, it's not on Hiatus just a one to two week long break


----------



## Hitorio (Jun 5, 2013)

*The Breaker: New Waves is said to end this year* - aka "in less than 30 chapters." I got the info from This thread, the creator of this thread of whom got his information from  - the source of which is the raw chapter 116 on daum. I don't know exactly where on daum - or on Park Jin-Hwan's blog - he got this information, but [subjectivity]I believe he is to be trusted.[/subjectivity]

Also, a few Chun-Woo and Shiho side pics that don't get much attetnion:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 5, 2013)

If it's ending this year, the ending is going to be rushed and will ruin New Waves....unless we're getting a sequel


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that there will be a Part 3.


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> If it's ending this year, the ending is going to be rushed and will ruin New Waves....unless we're getting a sequel



The author told us from the beginning of the first Breaker that there were going to be three parts. 

no worries bro.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 5, 2013)

makes sense if this is all building up shioon. part 3 can deal with the badass chinese ninja clan and the other murim clan messing with shioon will probably be dealt with in this part. then it's hidden bs clans from all over and 9ad versus his student and other crazy schemes. while jinni fights her competitors in more and more revealing attire.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2013)

I think part 2 will end with shiwoon defeating the suc and part 3 will be him having to face his master


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna be nothing but Shioon being a G from now on. I seriously doubt there is room for the author to make him look weak if the pace is gonna be this fast.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 5, 2013)

I want Shinmujengpe for Part Three.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2013)

I can see it happening to make Shioon seem "official", but manga/manwha rules always fuck up big tournaments like that... so idk.


----------



## Griever (Jun 5, 2013)

I read this a while ago, can't remember where. I wonder if part 3 will still be a weekly release?.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 5, 2013)

Griever said:


> I read this a while ago, can't remember where. I wonder if part 3 will still be a weekly release?.



Didn't they move to a new studio with new working conditions such as being a weekly manwha release instead of their usual monthly when they beagn New Waves? which was also cause for Park Jin's delay with a couple of chapters due to him needing to adjust to the new work schedule.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think part 2 will end with shiwoon defeating the suc and part 3 will be him having to face his master



I hope so, we haven't gotten much 9AD action this season.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2013)

I kind of doubt Shioon will manage to defeat the SUC in less than thirty chapters.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> If it's ending this year, the ending is going to be rushed and will ruin New Waves....unless we're getting a sequel




Already said to have 3 parts.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I kind of doubt Shioon will manage to defeat the SUC in less than thirty chapters.



He kind've already defeated them, minus the whip chick and Baldryu. Now that he has more of a handle on his abilities he shouldn't have as much trouble.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2013)

Today's chapter is out at Daum!:


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 7, 2013)

well,  is out. It seem that it going to be Shiwoon tanking as usual.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

[sp]Shioon is doing pretty well so far.[/sp]


----------



## Jotun (Jun 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he just do the big ki wave Baldryu used on him?




I need transssssssssssssssssssss 

The movement from kick to uppercut seemed weird.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Today's chapter is out at Daum!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiwoon you damn monster you 

Though Doc is no slouch himself, and guess whoever said Shiwoon would try Baldryu's technique was right.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well technically he learned the move beforehand and he is technically of the same school so it isn't exclusive...




Edit:

why the fuck are we spoiler tagging im tired, this is annoying


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

Jotun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well technically he learned the move beforehand and he is technically of the same school so it isn't exclusive...



*Spoiler*: __ 



True wonder what the effect will be on the doc, if he blocks it with a finger I won't quite mind but I'd like if Doc had to put in some effort to block or counter.





> Edit:
> 
> why the fuck are we spoiler tagging im tired, this is annoying



I think so we don't spoil it for those who haven't read it yet


----------



## Hitorio (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I think so we don't spoil it for those who haven't read it yet



...which I appreciate. *thumbs up* I wait for the translations.


----------



## Hitokage (Jun 7, 2013)

How long does it usually take to get an unofficial translation on here?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2013)

Hitokage said:


> How long does it usually take to get an unofficial translation on here?



Well, Mangacow's translated version is already out, so the answer would be: Not that long, under normal circumstances


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 7, 2013)

Ch.11


----------



## Jotun (Jun 7, 2013)

Shioon is such a boss, no wonder everyone gets a hard on after fighting him. Even the Doc realizes how badass he is.

fuuuuuuuuuuuck next week can't come fast enough.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice tactic by Shioon, now to see if his attack will be successful.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope Shiwoon can last, using a powerful technique will more than likely drain him and if it fails that just leaves an opening for the Elder to run in.

Hurry up, Elder Kwon!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that's the most powerful technique he's going to show, and it probably won't amount to much more than impressing the Doc. It'll be more interesting to see how he holds out after the aftermath of that move. Doc might take him very seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2013)

Shioooonn you fucking boss


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2013)

Freakin' awesome Shioon!.

So he finally pulled out the 'destructive chaotic heaven strike' (whatever it was called) next chapter should be interesting. 

Theoretically Shioon should win this match because it's a match of survival if he can just hand on for 20 minutes and if bad comes to worse he still has the BoT.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shioon is a Top Dog BADASS!!! I knew Shioon wasn't gonna run away like the old doc wanted. He made the biggest mistake challenging him with the set time limit now. It made Shioon decide to go all or nothing on this guy...Perfect.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 7, 2013)

For some reason I don't think we will see BoT this fight, win or lose. Yeah, I don't see that attack connecting cleanly with the Doc, but it will be interesting to see his reaction. Doc has indirectly given Shioon all kinds of respect already by comparing him to a seasoned murim veteran, after he sees Shioon can use high level techniques... he won't just think he has a super body 

Edit:



Yeaaaaa boi, you scared.


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2013)

Jotun said:


> For some reason I don't think we will see BoT this fight, win or lose. Yeah, I don't see that attack connecting cleanly with the Doc, but it will be interesting to see his reaction. Doc has indirectly given Shioon all kinds of respect already by comparing him to a seasoned murim veteran, after he sees Shioon can use high level techniques... he won't just think he has a super body
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Yeah, that'd be too easy. Could also be the tech he is using on the last page isn't the 'destructive chaotic heaven strike' as i recall the 'Breaking Spirit strike' has appeared like that a few times in the past.

Either way though, i think it will probably connect but ghost hands will block most of the damage.


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2013)

each time I read a chap lately I gotta wipe the cumstains of ma screen after 

wee, metaphorically speaking but still ...


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

haegar said:


> each time I read a chap lately I gotta wipe the cumstains of ma screen after
> 
> wee, metaphorically speaking but still ...



Shiwoon has that effect on people, just wait til 9AD resurfaces


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Shiwoon has that effect on people, just wait til 9AD resurfaces



Especially this old granpa lusting after his body. I'm guessing after this we'll see him bring a bouquet of flowers to Shioon's bedside just like So Chun.


----------



## Finvarra (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow anouther great chapter, and what a place to end.....


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 7, 2013)

So.. Shioon wins the bet, Sunwoo clan arrives and Shioon strolls up and enters the helicopter and says, "I sorted that shit out". Elder Kwon scowls like only Elder Kwon can scowl and Sera and Jinnie get hot flushes. Elder doc declares undying love for Shioon's body as he flies off into the horizon, sleeping.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2013)

Good chapter looks like he is trying to use the chaotic heavens destructive strike


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2013)

This chapter got me thinking of the possibility of Ghost hands filling Elder Jang-ll's role in the sunwoo.... 
He did say he would fulfill one request if Shioon lasts 20 minutes, and in the event Shioon requests that Ghosts hands fills the role of an elder of the Sunwoo, he wins all round, he assures safe passage off the island and bolsters the Sunwoo's power. 

anyone else think it's a possibility?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

Griever said:


> This chapter got me thinking of the possibility of Ghost hands filling Elder Jang-ll's role in the sunwoo....
> He did say he would fulfill one request if Shioon lasts 20 minutes, and in the event Shioon requests that Ghosts hands fills the role of an elder of the Sunwoo, he wins all round, he assures safe passage off the island and bolsters the Sunwoo's power.
> 
> anyone else think it's a possibility?



Could work but 20min is a long time in one of these fights, with Shiwoon preparing whatever technique this is, I doubt whether not Doc will see this a promising skill from Shiwoon and allow him to leave although he lost.Or if Doc will see Shiwoon as far to great a threat to allow to live.

Although for plot sake, Shiwoon may lose just as the sunwoo arrive, and though Elder kwon will be against it Shiwoon will honor his word and stay with the Doc and that may force the Doc to see Shiwoon in a different light(I guess) and let him go but go and check on him every now and again.


----------



## Griever (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could work but 20min is a long time in one of these fights, with Shiwoon preparing whatever technique this is, I doubt whether not Doc will see this a promising skill from Shiwoon and allow him to leave although he lost.Or if Doc will see Shiwoon as far to great a threat to allow to live.
> 
> Although for plot sake, Shiwoon may lose just as the sunwoo arrive, and though Elder kwon will be against it Shiwoon will honor his word and stay with the Doc and that may force the Doc to see Shiwoon in a different light(I guess) and let him go but go and check on him every now and again.



I think it's pretty much all the same to him. Ghost hands hasn't really shown an extreme loyalty to the Government and what he is really interested in here (from what i gather) is studying the effects of the 'Overhaul Rebirth' not restraining Shiroon in the interest of government or the  Black Forest Defense. 
With that said, i don't think it matters here or there, so long as he gets to study Shioon, he could also be the voice explaining it to Shioon and us readers.


----------



## Hitorio (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess I'll be the first to mention the fact that Sera's fucking _smiling_ on the cover. Beside Shioon, no less. There've also been many color covers as of late. Are Jeon and Park getting as excited as we? Perhaps.


----------



## Recaso (Jun 7, 2013)

I loved the chapter, I hope part 2 won't end like it did with part 1, so we have to watch Shiwoon climb up the ladder, again. I am really enjoying this badass mofo kicking and raising boners everywhere he goes.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 7, 2013)

Nowadays Shioon doesn't fuck around


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there a way for me to pay for this series? I seriously want them to take my monies, that's how good it's been lately.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

You can buy the original Breaker volumes, I bet.

Seeing how this is a webcomic... I'm not sure if it gets volume releases or how one would acquire them translated.


----------



## Hitorio (Jun 7, 2013)

I hear that viewing their official raws online at daum supports them... since it is, first and moremost, a webcomic.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm planning on buying physical copies or merch when I can.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 12, 2013)

Has the chapter cover been released?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 14, 2013)

Today's chapter out at Daum:



Someone's a bloody mess again <_<.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Today's chapter out at Daum:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's a bloody mess again <_<.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Doc wasn't fucking around. Literally having to only lift a finger to stop Shiwoon in his tracks 

Murim masters are monsters. Elder kwon might wanna hurry the hell up


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Doc just make Shioon fuck himself up or was Shioon trying to regain control of himself?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did Doc just make Shioon fuck himself up or was Shioon trying to regain control of himself?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Shioon was trying to fix whatever was wrong with him.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Shioon was trying to fix whatever was wrong with him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I think the old doc blocked his ki circulation.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think the old doc blocked his ki circulation.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That sounds broken, makes me wonder what the other Masters are capable of 

Man, as plotty as it would be, I'd like for Shiwoon to hit the Doc at least once 




Also, Solaris nice Bastard! set


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 did he try to get his Ki flowing again by ripping his own flesh at the points the doc hit him? 0.o great fight, he is trying really hard and being an impressive I dont give up badass and yet he is having such a hard time - when this shit is over Kwon gotta teach him how to fight on master level properly


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> did he try to get his Ki flowing again by ripping his own flesh at the points the doc hit him? 0.o great fight, he is trying really hard and being an impressive I dont give up badass and yet he is having such a hard time - when this shit is over Kwon gotta teach him how to fight on master level properly




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, I hope that's how this season ends. That and some 9ad action at the end with at least him acknowledging Shiwoon's existence.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2013)

Translated version is up
Ch.78

*Spoiler*: __ 




Doc's technique is explained
Ch.78
Ch.78
Dammit Shiwoon you stubborn bastard 
Ch.78


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy shit, Shioon is like the only character that can be a badass while getting his ass kicked.


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2013)

well, he already has impressed the doc several times. I wonder though, this can only go on so long. think they go one more round and then the clan might finally show up. he has to find a way to deal with his speed if he wants to get a hit in. maybe with a foot technique? I dunno. this dude teleports over the place like kwon


----------



## Trent (Jun 14, 2013)

Those chapters end up too fast... From one cliffhanger to another with a frustrating week waiting for my next Breaker fix. 

How are we there time-wise on that 20 minutes deadline? It can't have been more than 3 or 4 minutes max, no?

Hopefully, Glasses's estimation was off and the cavalry is coming is a faster helicopter than those guys thought cause I can't see how Shioon can realistically last 4-5 times more than the time passed since he started the duel, especially in his state. 

Even if the Old Geezer's intent gets swayed by Shioon's spirit and he just starts defending as part of a change in the duel's rule (like, "if you're still standing in 15 minutes, I accept my defeat") because he barely started to be serious here.



WraithX959 said:


> Holy shit, Shioon is like the only character that can be a badass while getting his ass kicked.



That's so true!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd give it one more chapter before the Sunwoo show up, on the subject of Shiwoon outpacing the Doc, maybe he could try that 4th foot technique? The illusion one


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2013)

It's been like 5 minutes max, there is no way he can survive the full 20 imo. I think the doc is gonna get PNJ'd. Oh, and him only having to use one finger is because of his style. Don't confuse that with him only needing one finger to beat Shioon, he is using his full ability which is based on his knowledge of the body.

I read the chapter before Man of Steel, ty for releasing at just the right moment


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice 9AD flashback, at least we know that he taught strategy etc. 

Can't wait till the end of this fight, so I read through all the chapters in one go and experience the crescendo of badassnesses to its completion.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2013)

I think we may see bot soon it is his only possible way of lasting vs the doc.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think we may see bot soon it is his only possible way of lasting vs the doc.



Yeah, but can Shioon use it without going berserk.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 14, 2013)

He didn't even comment on Shioon's best move.

That's a Grandmaster for you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2013)

Pretty good fight so far, and i ma loving Shiwoon's change of character.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 14, 2013)

Causing pain to his own body can help with the mental damage inflicted by the old doctor. Now it's just a matter of how well he can endure physical damage.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think that's the case, Shioon has basically already won this fight. The old doc doesn't want to kill Shioon and we all know he's not going to. Shioon has left him with no choice but to admit defeat. If not he'll have to face the wrath of the entire Sun Woo Clan.

The old doc has been praising Shioon for his talent and spirit the entire match. The only reason he attempted to capture him is because he didn't know who he was dealing with at the time.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

The Doc could always knock him out, but then again Shiwoon is one stubborn bastard so he'd probably force himself back awake 

Seriously though, just one page of Doc vs Kwon would be amazing


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2013)

Damnit man, this manga is epic. Ya know, why the fuck are shit like Fairy tail popular but this shit isnt? Goddamn it


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Goova said:


> Damnit man, this manga is epic. Ya know, why the fuck are shit like Fairy tail popular but this shit isnt? Goddamn it



More people need to be introduced to the quality that is The Breaker, my friend.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2013)

Shiwoon already won IMO he won't give up or get knocked out. Like he said its either victory or death. The doc won't kill him because he wants to study shiwoon. So he can't really do anything other the try and become shiwoons ally if he wants to find out the secrete behind shiwoon. So I expect the doc will surrender and allow shiwoon to leave but somehow in the process befriend shiwoon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)

That crazy doctor befriending anyone? Can't imagine it going that way.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2013)

Shiwoon has an affect on people guys and girls


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That crazy doctor befriending anyone? Can't imagine it going that way.



He's shown some interest in Shiwoon's ways and seeing as he may or may not knock him out he may call this Shiwoon's victory out of respect for Shiwoon's tenacity.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 16, 2013)

Re-read the chapter, bit disappointed that Shioon didn't even try to anticipate the Doc's final attack, given that the Doc explained the technique and the exact locations.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Wouldn't matter if he did try to plan a counterattack, the Doc's speed is on a completely different level, he couldn't react even if he wanted to.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 16, 2013)

not only speed, everything is leagues beyond whatever Shiwoon could try.

It would be bad writting if shiwoon could make a counter attack.

At best, he can land one clean hit, since this is a common trope in mangas and animes.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2013)

Doc is skilled enough to end this without killing Shioon... Just depends on what state he wants the body in.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> not only speed, everything is leagues beyond whatever Shiwoon could try.
> 
> It would be bad writting if shiwoon could make a counter attack.
> 
> At best, he can land one clean hit, since this is a common trope in mangas and animes.



Starting to look like he might just get that one clean hit, though chances are he'd have to use B.O.T to do it.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That crazy doctor befriending anyone? Can't imagine it going that way.


I don't think he's such a bad guy. He wouldn't have even come if he'd had the full information about who Shioon is. Of course he's not a nice guy either, but who is?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Smiling sword is kind of a nice guy, sorta. Then there's So-chun, but we don't know much about him.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Smiling sword is kind of a nice guy, sorta. Then there's So-chun, but we don't know much about him.


Does So-Chun have enough of a personality to be a nice guy? Well, except when it comes to Shioon. He's suppressed any of his own impulses and feelings and toes the Murim party line.

Smiling Sword is a nice guy, as people go, but he also got kicked out his school. And his friend the cafe owner is a nice guy too, but he also doesn't belong to a school. The more closely tied you are to your school or clan the less nice you're probably going to be.

The manga is called The Breaker, after all. Got to have a fucked up system if we're going to root for the members of the Black Heaven school to break it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2013)

New cover pretty nice the 2 hot evil chicks


Also according to this  Originally Posted by breaker blog
암튼 언제나 마감은 힘들게 했지만 이번마감도 아~~주~ 끝내줍니다.. 26페이지... 이게 무슨 주간마감인지...
We are getting 26 pages


----------



## haegar (Jun 18, 2013)

^ _summertiiiime, when the livin is sleaaaazy_


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gabe said:


> New cover pretty nice the 2 hot evil chicks
> 
> 
> Also according to this  Originally Posted by breaker blog
> ...



Woo hoo, 26 pages and a bad girl cover. What more could ask for?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hell yeah, these past chapters have been awesomesauce, dammit!!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't wait for this weeks chapter


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2013)

Guessing the fight is gonna end since we are getting 26 pages. Really curious to see how the author plays this.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2013)

chapter will be out in saturday apparently
브레이커121화는 22일 토요일 오전
참고글


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dammit, well this freaking sucks.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> chapter will be out in saturday apparently
> 브레이커121화는 22일 토요일 오전
> 참고글



Definitely gonna be worth the wait, I wonder if it's gonna completely focus on the fight or are we gonna get some other stuff? 

I'd actually wanna find out what So chun has been doing.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2013)

Odds are that the chapter will focus on the fight though we might get a few scenes of Elder Won and the others trying to arrive at the Island.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> chapter will be out in saturday apparently
> 브레이커121화는 22일 토요일 오전
> 참고글



Well it could be worse:  There could be no chapter this week.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder how long the break is gonna between Part 2 and Part 3.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 21, 2013)

Just caught up to New Waves.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2013)

Its not called THE BREAKER for no reason


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> Its not called THE BREAKER for no reason



 **


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh no...I was so hyped for this chapter, but it doesn't matter, it's out tomorrow!!


----------



## Jotun (Jun 21, 2013)

So many cool Shioon panels these past few chapters... god I love that last one right before the last page in this chapter...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 21, 2013)

MANGACOW WHERE YOU AT?!

That cover looks so much better colored D:


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha! I've never been more excited to see two really old guys stare each other down than this!  This fight needs to happen!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally out good chapter
Link removed


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

Shioon tanking everything like usual.  Anyways, nice to see that the Sunwoo clan is almost there.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Finally out good chapter
> Link removed



  

Badass Shioon and the Calvary has arrived.

that color page was oohhh fuckkk


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2013)

Dat color page

Shioon a badass with insane durability. And Dat last panel


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

I wonder who it was Doc was reminded of?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 21, 2013)

Shioon impresses once again (well, that's par for course, fo course  ). and yaay, the cavalry is here! Now it'll be interesting to see what happens next...



BlackniteSwartz said:


> I wonder who it was Doc was reminded of?



Maybe a younger Goomoonryong or Kwon? Or maybe someone else, like Sosul's father... Or possibly even Unwol? The doc's old enough to have been a rising star back when Unwol was still around Shioon's level...


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Shioon impresses once again (well, that's par for course, fo course  ). and yaay, the cavalry is here! Now it'll be interesting to see what happens next...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a younger Goomoonryong or Kwon? Or maybe someone else, like Sosul's father... Or possibly even Unwol? The doc's old enough to have been a rising star back when Unwol was still around Shioon's level...



I really want it to be Kwon he was reminded of, just so they can fight for a bit. But if it is Un-Wol he meant than Props to Shiwoon, as always


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Man that elder is bad-arse but so is Shioon.  I guess Shioon won.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I wonder who it was Doc was reminded of?



I'm thinking that it might just be NAD's master.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 22, 2013)

"A thousand helicopters of the Sun Woo Army  descend upon you..."


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank god he didn't use BoT, it would have cheapened the fight and it's a nice break from the ability. That was a fast 20 minutes, but it looks like they were just staring at each other since last chapter from what the others around them say. Doc is gonna have to end the duel since Shioon has won technically and boy are the Elders gonna be surprised LOL

So good. So fucking good.


----------



## Griever (Jun 22, 2013)

This makes sense, I was wondering why only the Elders, Jinni, Sera and some nameless sunwoo was on the chopper, they're not just coming with one, nice. 
Although, Shioon and Ghost hands made that wager i'm kinda hoping we'll get to see an all out battle between the Sunwoo and Government forces, which considering glasses underhanded ways I'd say it's likely.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2013)

My prediction:

The fight has ended and there won't be much else. Possibly a little exchange between Ghost Doctor and Elder Kwon, but won't last beyond a few hits. After the reunion, the Elder will force them to give up Shiwoon to the Sunwoo and will ask what Shiwoon's request is, since he won the match.

Shiwoon will ask him if he can cure his mother, and they ride back together in order for him to give an attempt. End chapter.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 22, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The fight has ended and there won't be much else. Possibly a little exchange between Ghost Doctor and Elder Kwon, but won't last beyond a few hits. After the reunion, the Elder will force them to give up Shiwoon to the Sunwoo and will ask what Shiwoon's request is, since he won the match.
> 
> Shiwoon will ask him if he can cure his mother, and they ride back together in order for him to give an attempt. End chapter.



Pretty much. With the Sunwoo Clan arriving and Shioon not defeated yet, the goverment's basically screwed here (through not as badly screwed  as they'd have been if Shioon died). Only way this could be extended is if, say, Glasses Guy does a last-ditch attempt, something like trying to capture Shioon and hold him hostage... But as long as that doesn't happen, all I see is the Sunwoo Clan arriving, Kwon exchanging blows or greetings with the doc, whichever comes first and then there'll probably be some negotiation between the elders, Sera and the goverment-guys, then Shioon & co'll leave the island and the nexy (and last?) arc can start...


----------



## haegar (Jun 22, 2013)

I think ... I think if glasses tries to pull some stupid backhanded stunt the doc might actually go and break his neck like a twig like announced - I think I would like that.

pretty badass chapter as usuall 

not sure about shi-won's mother but who knows, might be. in any case at this point doc will honour the deal and put the gov goons in line fi they object.


----------



## Lezu (Jun 22, 2013)

What an amazing chapter :amazed
And dat 1st page


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2013)

haegar said:


> I think ... I think if glasses tries to pull some stupid backhanded stunt the doc might actually go and break his neck like a twig like announced - I think I would like that.



I wish Glasses would try some shit, just so Kwon could beast the hell outta him and say "You dare attack our Gaju?"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, Shioon is saved. Thankfully no bullshit happened, just pure Shioon and Doctor badassness.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2013)

The doc seems honorable so he won't allow the government to get involved I doubt much fighting will happen the doc would be dumb to face Kwon after shiwoon smashed his foot.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone love how the author portrayed Shiwoon like a younger version of Bald Ryu? Looks like him with the clothing and all.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I really want it to be Kwon he was reminded of, just so they can fight for a bit. But if it is Un-Wol he meant than Props to Shiwoon, as always


It's probably Unwol, but I also hope he meant Kwon. If only because Shioon gets compared to Unwol and NAD all the time already, so it would be nice to see him compared to someone else. Plus I'm really hoping that Kwon is going to take over Shioon's training from this point.

Glasses will definitely try something, that's completely in character for him. He never seems to know when he's in over his head.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 22, 2013)

omfg this manga is so fckin redundant.....


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> omfg this manga is so fckin redundant.....



....as redundant as your comment is, actually 

This chapter was AWESOME!!! Can't wait for more next chapter, hell yeah!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jun 23, 2013)

Real show of force and intent from the Sunwoo Clan they have come ready to start a war and I can imagine they are going to be pissed when they see the state Shioon's in.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> omfg this manga is so fckin redundant.....



So why are you wearing a Goomoonryong avatar, then?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> So why are you wearing a Goomoonryong avatar, then?



Closet super fan


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm glad this chapter had more pages. Shioon's determination once more was showing and in the end aided him the most given how the acupuncture technique was suppose to knock him out. I'm glad he lasted this long and kept surprising the doc. Now we'll finally see Elder Kwon deal with him for what they did to their clan head.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2013)

So fucking pumped, plz no delays.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2013)

Should be a great chapter if we're lucky maybe a Kwon vs old doc battle


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 28, 2013)

Today's chapter is out!



You really gotta wonder what's being said...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2013)

Dynamic Entry, dayum.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Today's chapter is out!
> 
> 
> 
> You really gotta wonder what's being said...



The look on their faces when they saw the Doc 

Also, Elder fucking Kwon 
Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Can't wait for the translation.



The speed trans by Mangacow is already out:

Link removed

I suppose Kwon is being remarkably calm under the circumstances...


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

Kwon the best


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> The speed trans by Mangacow is already out:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I suppose Kwon is being remarkably calm under the circumstances...



I like Elder Kwons idea of negotiation 

Doc is being pretty stubborn about the duel, I wonder if the Elder arriving while Shioon is still standing will be enough.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> The speed trans by Mangacow is already out:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I suppose Kwon is being remarkably calm under the circumstances...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So Kwon and Doc don't like each other?  
wonder if they had a duel back in the day?

Kwon you badass old man you 

Kwon considered 2nd strongest, wonder who number 1 is? 
Also, everything within a 5mile radius is about to get fucked over by Kwon


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2013)

so kwon is the second strongest of the 10 murim elders nice. kwons entrance was awesome. also shiwoon will escape the needles most likely proving his is not a normal human which the doc should have already known.

i think the strongest is so- chun hyuks masters


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

Shiwoon will prolly move somehow and say something like "I told this was a duel to death. It's my win" and then collapse or something like that.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Kwon has arrived..*FUCKERS* are *Screwed*.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> Shiwoon will prolly move somehow and say something like "I told this was a duel to death. It's my win" and then collapse or something like that.



I expect Shioon to tell the Elder not to interfere in the duel and announce his victory. If Shioon doesn't pass out after all this...:amazed


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

anyway, it was still awesome that he managed to survive this long

damn, this arc has been great


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Shiwoon has some monstrous stamina and determination to take an asswhoopin like that, and keep going. If he is to stop Kwon from facing Doc, I hope Kwon gets a fews pages of Fodder massacre first


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I hope Kwon gets a fews pages of Fodder massacre first



as long as he beats the shit out of that four eyes guy


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

holy shit this chapter was awesome

the docs glare was legit as fuck


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> as long as he beats the shit out of that four eyes guy



This, that fool has been scheming since his introduction, if not Kwon then someone better beat his ass.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


number one is probably the 5 arts guy or whoever the current murim leader is


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> holy shit this chapter was awesome
> 
> the docs glare was legit as fuck



Seriously the damn faces on the Sunwoo elders threw me off, I mean I know Doc is a big league'r but you don't just make Kwon shudder without the skills to back it up.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

After impressing the Doc, how will Shioon fare against SUC, that killed Jun and almost killed his mother?

=)

I'm smiling just thinking about that


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy shit that was awesome, Kwon flying in like superman. HE JUMPED FROM A FUCKING HELICOPTER. OMG SPLOOGE!!!

Ahem... Anyway. I agree with Jotun. Elder Kwon is going to start wreaking havoc and he'll keep Ghost Doc from getting near Shioon. The Helicopter will finally land and that's when Shioon will break the Thousand Needle Restriction technique, he'll announce his victory to everyone and Jinie and Sera will drop their panties.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 28, 2013)

Kwon second strongest? Hmm...

I really wonder who's the strongest.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 28, 2013)

I remember back in day, Naruto and Bleach were the manga I anticipated the most. Now they are just the two manga that hold me over until the Breaker releases each week.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The SUC are so fucked when Shiwoon gets home, Baldryu should be the only challenge left for him there minus 9AD. Cool guy might switch sides just contemplating that ass beating.



that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that tried to invade the Sun Woo clan will also be a good challenge for Shiwoon.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that tried to invade the Sun Woo clan will also be a good challenge for Shiwoon.



He'll probably be the final "boss" of New Waves.  

Anyways, Kwon's entrance was incredible.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I remember back in day, Naruto and Bleach were the manga I anticipated the most. Now they are just the two manga that hold me over until the Breaker releases each week.



Ditto, though I still have OP to look forward to like always.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 28, 2013)

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if next week's something like this:

Ghost Doc: "Give him back? Kukuku... No can do! You see, we just fought a duel under mutually agreed terms, the terms being that if he could hold out until the Sunwoo Clan came, we'd let him go, but if he lost, then he'd come with us. Now, as you can see he has clearly lost, so he's going to come with us. You aren't going to violate the agreement your Gaju made, are y..."

And then Shioon breaks free of the needles and raises hell/turns the whole situation around (maybe he'll knock out the doc, the doc's all focused on Kwon at the moment after all...


----------



## Griever (Jun 28, 2013)

+10 for the epic entrance 

Also Elder Kwon is the second strongest of the ten grandmasters?. If that's so, i wonder who the strongest is, i'd wager to guess it's not Ghost hands, I think Elder Kwon probably bested him in the past thus why he said "i never wanted to meet him again" though it's just a guess. 

Oh, and +9 for revelation


----------



## Ceria (Jun 28, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I remember back in day, Naruto and Bleach were the manga I anticipated the most. Now they are just the two manga that hold me over until the Breaker releases each week.



and today used to be breaker and fairy tail. 

the latter being a laugh and the former being the shit


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2013)

the doc not wanting to see kwon ever again made me snicker

seeing how he is "calmly negotiating" by barely restraining himself from getting in the mood by killing the fodders left and right outright I can see why doc has some respect 

I think the strongest of the 10 grandmasters might be the dude who saw eye to eye with 9AD at the end of breaker1 - there is a reason they made him lead the Alliance I guess ...

as for next week, yeah, I think Shiwoon is gonna break outa it, question is when. Since doc did restrain him it would seem to me he made the decision to risk it and face of against Kwon. Wonder if we see them fight or if Shioon breaks the needles before that


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 28, 2013)

Shioon will break out before the helicopter lands, the question is how long will that take. I wonder if Shioon's request will be for the Ghostly Doctor to replace Elder Jun as one of the Sun Woo clans elders.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the words that come to mind are...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH FUCK YES


----------



## kruchy (Jun 28, 2013)

I just love Elder Kwon's idea of peaceful negotiations

Also - I agree with everyone saying that Shioon will break free from doctor's technique - further proving his inhuman status


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2013)

I like how even when he's trying to be calm, his attempt at negotiations still boil down to "do what I want, or I'll destroy you all". Classic Kwon. It's just a shame none of them witnessed what Shioon went through. From their perspective, Shioon has just been destroyed by Ghost Doctor and it's just been a one sided curb stomp match.

... however, Shioon has actually managed to land a hit against the Ghost Doctor, made him lose his cool, almost massacre a hidden master-level and prior to that, destroyed a whole bunch of anti-martial artist super soldiers.


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2013)

nah. I bet kwon can imagine well.  any normal average murin person would be put down by doc in one hit. the way shioon looks with all the blood alone has something to say about the fight


----------



## Guiness (Jun 28, 2013)

Dat entrance. Thats GOAT status.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 28, 2013)

Elder.

Muthafuckin'.

Kwon.

Seriously. Dude rockets out of a helicopter, lands in the middle of a group of heavily armed commandos backed by an attack chopper AND one of the ten great murim masters, and his negotiation offer is: back the fuck off or I'll kill you.

Oh, and glasses guy is so dead. Seriously, the dude should just shoot himself in the head to spare himself the pain Kwon is about to unload on him...


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunwoo clan just doesn't fuck around

Everything from that comes out of that clan is just badass


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Elder.
> 
> Muthafuckin'.
> 
> ...


Glasses continues to demonstrate his complete misunderstanding of who Shioon is. He's so busy thinking Shioon is nothing but a figurehead that he didn't even consider the possibility that the Sunwoo Clan might come after him in full force.

I also particularly liked how Kwon jumped out of the helicopter with so much force that the whole thing rocked to the side.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Glasses continues to demonstrate his complete misunderstanding of who Shioon is. He's so busy thinking Shioon is nothing but a figurehead that he didn't even consider the possibility that the Sunwoo Clan might come after him in full force.
> 
> I also particularly liked how Kwon jumped out of the helicopter with so much force that the whole thing rocked to the side.



Well yeah, that was his biggest mistake from the beginning. And he's only now realized that  Hope he'll get destroyed!!!

Damn, this was a great chapter, I reaaaaaaaaaally can't wait to read the next one! Shioon will achieve ?bermonster status, guys, but I guess you know already 
Funny how Sera said: "I thought you were gonna keep your calm" 

I've been just grinning the whole time while reading this thread xD

So, till now we have the following 3 candidates for Grandmaster No1:
- Kang Sung (is that the name of the current Alliance leader? That's who I mean at least!)
- The Doc
- The Chundomoon Elder who trained Bishieboy


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Well yeah, that was his biggest mistake from the beginning. And he's only now realized that  Hope he'll get destroyed!!!
> 
> Damn, this was a great chapter, I reaaaaaaaaaally can't wait to read the next one! Shioon will achieve ?bermonster status, guys, but I guess you know already
> Funny how Sera said: "I thought you were gonna keep your calm"
> ...


I don't want him to be defeated here, actually. What I want is for Glasses to survive and come out with a thorough understanding of Shioon's strength. Then I want him to go off and prepare an appropriate level of force or trickery to beat him for next time.

Then I want their next encounter to prove that Shioon has completely blown past Glasses's expectations, ideally thanks to training from Elder Kwon.

Heh, I was rereading Elder Kwon's conversion to Shioonism and I noticed this, where he demonstrates the same super hearing that Shioon has now.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 28, 2013)

This chapter was so very...satisfying.

Elder Kwon's "Oh no u didn't, u dun fucked up" face was pure win.
this


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Heh, I was rereading Elder Kwon's conversion to Shioonism and I noticed this, where he demonstrates the same super hearing that Shioon has now.



Possible.  But I interpreted it as Kwon being embarressed about the docs previous statement about him being anxious the whole night about her.

this


----------



## hehey (Jun 28, 2013)

haegar said:


> seeing how he is "calmly negotiating" by barely restraining himself from getting in the mood by killing the fodders left and right outright I can see why doc has some respect



My ass... here is why.

The other elder said that they were too far away when elder Kwon jumped from the helicopter... it was an act of desperateness.

Aka Kwon probably *hurt his legs during the landing* (distance was too high and too far to do it safely) and he s bluffing.

He can probably defeat the fodders but due to his injured legs the Ghostly Doctor will probably have the upper hand.

My prediction is that Ghostly Doctor will call his bluff and they will fight, Shioon will break free right before Kwon is about to lose.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

so rereading part one, and i completley forgot that glasses guy was the one who killed Shiho in the first place

I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu

yeah i cant imagine anyone being stronger than this guy out of the ten masters


----------



## Calgar (Jun 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu
> 
> yeah i cant imagine anyone being stronger than this guy out of the ten masters



I have little doubt that he's able to stand up to the 10 grand masters, but I don't believe it's said anywhere that the 10 masters are the 10 strongest of the murim. It's entirely possible that these 10 are just the heads/leaders of their clans/schools.

EG. 

Ghost hands = the medical "style" that shiho and the other doc guys come from.
Kwan of Sunwoo Clan
Iron Fist Munju, the staff guy, the "throwing" hag and the other masters from part one

They could all be in this 10 grand master just because they are famous, and ranked accordingly. I think we all know both Kang Sung, and 9 arts should be able to bury Eldar Kwan, so it's unlikely he's the second strongest murim period.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> so rereading part one, and i completley forgot that glasses guy was the one who killed Shiho in the first place
> 
> I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu


Damn, I forgot about that. I hope Glasses guy mentions that shit out loud so Shiwoon can really beat his ass.


Lord Genome said:


> I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu
> 
> yeah i cant imagine anyone being stronger than this guy out of the ten masters



Is that the 3 Arts dragon?


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2013)

Except Elder Kwon was only ever the second in command of the Sunwoo Clan despite holding his position in the Ten Grandmasters. In fact he's famous for the fact that he stayed in the Sunwoo Clan out of loyalty whereas other Grandmasters have started their own Clans or Schools after gaining the title.

I do agree that it doesn't mean he's the second strongest alive, but it's also definitely tied to strength.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> so rereading part one, and i completley forgot that glasses guy was the one who killed Shiho in the first place
> 
> I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu


yeah, which is why i wanted kwon to beat the shit out of him


Lord Genome said:


> I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu
> 
> yeah i cant imagine anyone being stronger than this guy out of the ten masters



yes, he's prolly the strongest in the verse after 9AD


----------



## Wrath (Jun 28, 2013)

Barring some new person being revealed, yes. Kangsung is supposed to be strong enough that he could also have become the Nine Arts Dragon if he'd been willing to disrespect all the Schools that traditionally hold the Seats.

Theoretically the strongest person is Sosul.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Barring some new person being revealed, yes. Kangsung is supposed to be strong enough that he could also have become the Nine Arts Dragon if he'd been willing to disrespect all the Schools that traditionally hold the Seats.
> 
> Theoretically the strongest person is* Sosul.*



Is that the previous head of the Sunwoo? the little girl?


----------



## Ceria (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder if there will be another martial arts championship? 

i'd love to see kangsung, kwon, NAD, Shioon, Lone wolf all fight each other.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

hehey said:


> My ass... here is why.
> 
> The other elder said that they were too far away when elder Kwon jumped from the helicopter... it was an act of desperateness.
> 
> ...




that's an interesting notion.  it would be realistic but totally trolling kwons epicness so I refuse to believe till I see it


----------



## Jotun (Jun 29, 2013)

hehey said:


> My ass... here is why.
> 
> The other elder said that they were too far away when elder Kwon jumped from the helicopter... it was an act of desperateness.
> 
> ...



Doc should have an injured foot as well. I don't think it will be a big deal.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2013)

haegar said:


> that's an interesting notion.  it would be realistic but totally trolling kwons epicness so I refuse to believe till I see it



Yeah, this


----------



## Blαck (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder if any of the fodder would be dumb enough to rush Kwon


----------



## Jotun (Jun 29, 2013)

They were shitting themselves with Shioon basically.

I'm guessing we get a flashback for Doc/Elder. The author really loves throwing those in at the peak of a fight. Are we thinking Shioon needs to use BoT to break out of the needle bind? It has been nice not seeing him resort to it.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 29, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I wonder if there will be another martial arts championship?
> 
> i'd love to see kangsung, kwon, NAD, Shioon, Lone wolf all fight each other.


I'm pretty sure the Shinmujengpe is only for the young martial artists of each generation.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

Calgar said:


> I have little doubt that he's able to stand up to the 10 grand masters, but I don't believe it's said anywhere that the 10 masters are the 10 strongest of the murim. It's entirely possible that these 10 are just the heads/leaders of their clans/schools.
> 
> EG.
> 
> ...



well unless 9AD is left out of the count cause he is ...well...9AD 

so 1) kang-sung, 2) kwon > rest


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2013)

Can this manwha even disappoint?


----------



## Wrath (Jun 29, 2013)

It's up for Manga of the Month. Go vote!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2013)

I hope shiwoon uses the BOT to make glasses shit himself and to make the old man see this guy should not be messed wit. I don't mind the not being used I like it hope to see it more.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2013)

Wrath said:


> It's up for Manga of the Month. Go vote!




Wohoooooooooo!


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

bot would be badass and all but it would kinda suck if he turns this into a win while being unconscious in darkness. not sure how far he can control it after doc worked him over with those needles repeatedly. and even without that its a far shot at best. i think it might be more his regenerative abilities from the pill that allow him to outlast this. and his spirit. doc learning he has insane spine was rly the theme of their fight....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2013)

Also I think the strongest of the elders is smug face leader of the suc master. I remember him saying something about kwon feeling like his master also he could be hyuks master to


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Also I think the strongest of the elders is smug face leader of the suc I remember him saying something about kwon feeling like his master also he could be hyuks master to



nah. no way, he clearly stated he was able to hold off kwon but he did not seem confident at all he could take him down when they clashed. I think he is inferior to kwon and probably not even a grandmaster or THE old master of his school. I think his position is similar to that kwon held in relation to the old head of sunwoo. we see in hyuk's flashbacks that there is some other old geezer teaching him the important lessons, that was prly the head of chundomoon who is by now deceased. this dude is like the second strongest master, but he now is the strongest as the old head has died hence the two young heads.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2013)

I did not mean the old man in the mask that faced kwon I and is usually with hyuk. I think smug face probably has another master the one he referenced. Not that other guy who block kwons tech I remember the elder in hyuks flashback he was the ganju of the clan before he died and hyuk became ganju. I think there is probably another elder in hyuks clan who trained smug face. Just my theory or whatever. Sorry if I did not explain myself right I am on my phone and its a pain writing to much.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

I get it now, but I dunno  I#d have to reread those chaps some time but as I can remember it it was my impression the masked dude was the only oldish master in the clan and by now with the vacancy of the gaju the only one teaching both smugface and hyuk. and I think he is the one who is somehow allied with whoever is planning out this whole SUC crap, one of them black forrest guys most likely.

that kinda pisses me of slightly, I mean, last months were a blaze and epic and all but characters just seem to vanish for some time before they pop up again. no info on shioons mum, shihoo, little miss sunwoo - I guess there is something to be said for authors focusing on fewer characters at a time, the upside is that what we get has a nice subtsance and cohenrence - but still some switch od scenes forhalf a chap here and there would have been nice. maybe before the SUC finale there gonna be time for some of that.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone seen a chapter cover?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

I caught up with this yesterday and it's still amazing.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 4, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> That's right I think. I always re-read those chapters because of the badassnes and the cool moment when Elder Kwon realizes Shioon was fighting for Jinie :amazed


Yeah, I remembered because I reread that section recently to prepare myself for the coming chapter.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anybody know what the author/drawer of the manga said about being late?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

Translator said late Friday afternoon, so prolly in like 5-6 hours.


----------



## hadou (Jul 5, 2013)

60% of the time the releases are not on time.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna be a helluva fight. Can't wait for the trans.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

[sp]I love the Doctor's "oh shit" face at the end. [/sp]


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

The scan is out.... Elder Kwon, why are you so bad ass...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have a link to the new chapter?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

better.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have a link to the new chapter?



Here you go


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have a link to the new chapter?



Link removed for the super fast trans

and then I reread from Here you go which is usually the better quality/translation from ateam's site.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2013)

I love you all.

Time to read the chapter.

EDIT:

Just finished. Damn, Elder Kwon is crazy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 5, 2013)

shieeetttt

So boss


----------



## Denbob99 (Jul 5, 2013)

Holy shit, that was amazing. Kwon is wrecking shit, and the Doctor looks terrified.

I reckon they'll have a little scuffle, then Shiwoon will start moving, Doctor will be like "WHAAAAA?" but have to concede to losing the duel and they all leave. Suit guy will do something stupid to try and stop it and get rape stomped.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2013)

I like how Glasses Guy isn't doing anything here.


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

doc clearly afraid of kwon 

man, like a boss. might actually turn out when shioon snaps out of it he not stop them from fighting but stop kwon from killing doc


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I like how Glasses Guy isn't doing anything here.



His train of thought right about now is probably "I ain't going in there and getting my ass beat"


----------



## Space (Jul 5, 2013)

What if next week Kwon says: "alright, I won't interfere with your duel but since these fodder just attacked me, I'll fight them instead."

*proceeds to throw soldiers' bodies to the doctor, stalling for time*


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

stall for time? now why should he do that? 0.o also, somehow I doubt in his current state of angry as fuck he cares about stalling one bit.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon's such a boss


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah looks like just as the fight is gonna go anywhere, Shioon will break out of the technique, pretty sure next chapter is gonna end with him moving slightly. I wonder what Elder Kwon did that stopped anyone from dueling Doc?

These guys were already getting wrecked by Shioon, what the fuck made them think they could handle a grand master... 



These guys for real?


----------



## Space (Jul 5, 2013)

The duel was till the chopter arrives, wasn't it? That will take another minute or so I think.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Jotun said:


> These guys were already getting wrecked by Shioon, what the fuck made them think they could handle a grand master...
> 
> 
> 
> These guys for real?



Well, to be fair, only the glasses guy thought they could.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not ashamed to admit that I giggled when Elder Kwon asked if this was a breakdown in negotiations.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon please just train Shiwoon after this, wanna see him send some SUC goons flying in a blink of an eye


----------



## Ceria (Jul 5, 2013)

very nice. keep it up master badass


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Kwon please just train Shiwoon after this, wanna see him send some SUC goons flying in a blink of an eye


It amuses me to no end that the doc's nickname is Ghost Hands but Kwon is the one whose hands we never see move.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

Wrath said:


> It amuses me to no end that the doc's nickname is Ghost Hands but Kwon is the one whose hands we never see move.



Maybe the Doc will tell us Kwon's nickname or something as they fight?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 5, 2013)

I've really enjoyed these last few chapters, but this one was kind of a dud.  

Everyone was just standing still during the chapter until the 2nd to last page and all the dialogue was stuff we already knew.  Hopefully next week will give us a little more info/excitement.  I'm guessing flashbacks are coming though, so it'll hopefully pick up.


----------



## Space (Jul 5, 2013)

Chapter was indeed rather short, but it is what it is.


----------



## Trent (Jul 5, 2013)

Denbob99 said:


> Holy shit, that was amazing. Kwon is wrecking shit, and the Doctor looks terrified.
> 
> I reckon they'll have a little scuffle, then Shiwoon will start moving, Doctor will be like "WHAAAAA?" but have to concede to losing the duel and they all leave. Suit guy will do something stupid to try and stop it and get rape stomped.



That's exactly how I expected things to turn out _already_. 

I like that the author managed to even add one extra layer of dramatic tension there before it happens. 

Or the _*nuclear *_shit goes down and the *Sunwoo starts in effect to be in a state of war with the governement *as a result of the events on this island. 

   



Atlantic Storm said:


> I like how Glasses Guy isn't doing anything here.



And staying well off from the action like the little pussy he is. I can't wait to see his ass kicked again.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon's solution is fabulous.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 5, 2013)

Dream said:


> Kwon's solution is fabulous.



Hey guys, how about I kick your ass or you do what I want... oh I guess you guys don't want to negotiate so I'll kick your ass anyways 

Flawless


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon logic is brilliant, it goes from:
"Give Gaju back or die"
to
"Die and Gaju comes back"

Its same and not the same at the same time.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2013)

In short 'If I kill you, the agreement will not be broken'. Boss.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 5, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Kwon logic is brilliant, it goes from:
> "Give Gaju back or die"
> to
> "Die and Gaju comes back"
> ...


Kwon should be made a regulatory study for anyone studying negotiating tactics. The dude made two arguments, both of which end with him winning.

The good doctor looked like he was going to shit a brick with Kwon's last 'offer'.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

"Duel? What duel? Wouldn't you have to be alive for a duel to take place?"


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon is such a boss. Now Shioon needs to break out of his predicament to show off just how badass a boss he is.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

I think Kwon's nickname is probably something along the lines of "World's Strongest Second in Command".


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 5, 2013)

Kwon you're so badass I pity the nameless cannon fodder you just pimp slapped. Now continue the beatdown on the doctor & glasses guy


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2013)

seriously if shiwoon did that much damage to his men what was glasses thinking would happen vs kwon


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> seriously if shiwoon did that much damage to his men what was glasses thinking would happen vs kwon


Glasses is ever-optimistic.


----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2013)

glasses needs to die in a gruesome way


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

Enjoy posting the . :33


----------



## Blunt (Aug 4, 2013)

> I have a feeling that if Sera's master dies, NAD is gonna be the one who kills her


I think this would be a huge eye opener for Shi-oon. Seeing NAD kill her (who was his master as well, no matter how briefly) would force him to understand that Chunwoo isn't the same guy he was when Shi-oon knew him.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2013)

^Yeah, it all really depends on how the Author wants to handle NAD. I don't want it to be handled like Sasuke if you know what I mean. I wouldn't mind him being too far gone, but apart of me wants him to be a good guy again.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think NAD is evil in the slightest. Brutal, maybe, but most of what we're supposed to think of as evil or dark from him is taken out of context or just plain deception.

For example, while he did kill a bunch of people, those people were drug lords. And he has no actual connection to SUC and has in no way endorsed their actions.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 5, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't think NAD is evil in the slightest. Brutal, maybe, but most of what we're supposed to think of as evil or dark from him is taken out of context or just plain deception.
> 
> For example, while he did kill a bunch of people, those people were drug lords. And he has no actual connection to SUC and has in no way endorsed their actions.



This, he might just be going through some things and might still be pissed about the Shi-ho thing. Probably seeing how far his disciple has progressed with only those video guides will put a smile on 9AD's face.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh I don't think he is evil, but I do think the author might make him cross the line. It's the same situation with Bald Ryu, do you really think Shioon would forgive him? He isn't evil at all imo, but being angry leads to bad decisions.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 5, 2013)

Forgot about Baldryu, I swear when He and Shiwoon get that rematch they better actually battle it out, don't want Baldryu pulling the whole "I see Un-Wol in him" thing and giving up.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2013)

Shiwoon should break bald ryu


----------



## Blαck (Aug 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Shiwoon should break bald ryu



Oh he's gonna, just a matter of time


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2013)

What chapter did new wave get good? I stopped reading it a while ago because it was annoying s fuck


----------



## Imagine (Aug 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> What chapter did new wave get good? I stopped reading it a while ago because it was annoying s fuck


Right around here mang.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Right around here mang.



congratulations your on my kill list now


----------



## Space (Aug 10, 2013)

He's right though


----------



## Hitorio (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends. did you read The Breaker? If you haven't, read that before you read New Waves. shit's vital.

Now, I like to label the progression of The Breaker into three phases. Phase 1 being the story of Shioon's growth and entry into the Murim (The Breaker), Phase 2 being this phase in which Shioon is recovering from a massive nerf (first 100 chaps or New Waves) and Phase 3 being when shit finally gets on track and Shioon is on some high level shit, plot's heading to bigger things, and shit's getting real. (Current).

Phase 2 is awkward and is the least enjoyable because it's a transition between one awesome phase to another and it tries to be a little of both... but it's not as good.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 10, 2013)

He asked. I only answered right.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> Depends. did you read The Breaker? If you haven't, read that before you read New Waves. shit's vital.
> 
> Now, I like to label the progression of The Breaker into three phases. Phase 1 being the story of Shioon's growth and entry into the Murim (The Breaker), Phase 2 being this phase in which Shioon is recovering from a massive nerf (first 100 chaps or New Waves) and Phase 3 being when shit finally gets on track and Shioon is on some high level shit, plot's heading to bigger things, and shit's getting real. (Current).
> 
> Phase 2 is awkward and is the least enjoyable because it's a transition between one awesome phase to another and it tries to be a little of both... but it's not as good.



Read breaker,loved that shit, I was chugging through new waves as it was being released but the art style was grating me and the story was moving slow. I dropped off after shioon met the hobo doctor who who is secretly (gasp) evil


----------



## Death (Aug 10, 2013)

^ Just start back where you left off.  Since you will be reading them one after the other, it won't be so "bad" for you to read.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 10, 2013)

Death said:


> ^ Just start back where you left off.  Since you will be reading them one after the other, it won't be so "bad" for you to read.



This, you basically stopped reading where things start progessing again.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 16, 2013)

So is breaker on hiatus or something? there wasn't one last week now it doesn't seem to be one this week also.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Ceria said:


> So is breaker on hiatus or something? there wasn't one last week now it doesn't seem to be one this week also.



I guess you could call it a break, at the end of the newest chapter the Author said taking off until September 19th I believe.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I guess you could call it a break, at the end of the newest chapter the Author said taking off until September 19th I believe.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 16, 2013)

The Breaker, Bleach and Naruto on break.

Tower of God going on a long break soon.

Dark powers are conspiring against us.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The Breaker, Bleach and* Naruto* on break.
> 
> Tower of God going on a long break soon.
> 
> Dark powers are conspiring against us.



Naruto is on break too? Dammit


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2013)

All of jump is on break this week.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh god, I still have a whole month before the next Breaker? Quick somebody freeze me and then thaw me out in thirty days.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 19, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Oh god, I still have a whole month before the next Breaker? Quick somebody freeze me and then thaw me out in thirty days.



It's okay man, you'll make it 

You could always pick up Feng Shen Ji or Nanatsu no Taizai in the mean time


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2013)

gah i missed that author note 
was wondering what had happened xD


----------



## Ceria (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn two more weeks


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Damn two more weeks



This is definitely one of those were time seems to be at a stand still 

But 2 weeks ain't bad.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 6, 2013)

Since bleach came back i was hoping this week would be a double whammy, since it's felt like a month had passed.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Since bleach came back i was hoping this week would be a double whammy, since it's felt like a month had passed.



Same, was actually pretty hyped for Bleach's return and it followed through. But I guess The Breaker's return will be worth the wait, maybe some 9AD reveals


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> This is definitely one of those were time seems to be at a stand still
> 
> But 2 weeks ain't bad.



Damn, I was hoping time really went by faaaaaaaast and this topic would be updated with a new chapter (
Ah well, two weeks is nothing xD


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2013)

It will return soon I'm glad


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2013)

Reporting in for the weekly madness. The time flew by, didn't it guys?



EASY


----------



## mushi (Sep 10, 2013)

ah man, two more weeks?!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2013)

That translation is wrong, on A-teams scan it says the 13th. Also there is a cover up



Someone did a semi trans over at the ateam forums



			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> can't be bothered to translate word for word, but it seems that, contrary to what was implied in the hiatus announcement, *PJH just took time off to go on a long road trip, basically just have time off, pure and simple*. i had thought he was taking time off to do other stuff and make money, but i guess i was wrong. very wrong.
> 
> anyway, he promises more pages than usual for next week's return. and unfortunately, no, *PJH does not have pages saved up from this long break for future chapters (i.e. he did not work on the breaker at all during the hiatus). which means that after next wk's 30+ pg chapter, we can return to guessing every fri whether there'd be a delay or less pages b/c he's behind schedule.*



Good and bad news I guess, I just hope the next delay isn't another month.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

im so happy


----------



## Blαck (Sep 10, 2013)

Soon               .


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Soon               .



If that guy is right... 30 pages...


----------



## Null (Sep 10, 2013)

30 pages of amazing

Can't wait


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2013)

While i concur that breaker sensei needs a vacation once in a while, this had better not turn into HiatusXHiatus or there's gonna be hell to pay.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2013)

Well it just recently gained popularity on daum a few months ago IIRC, so I doubt it. It is most likely the weekly format creeping up on him + rl. I'm not sure if he ever found another assistant either.

I was gonna say Berserk delays were worse, but then I remember HxH was gone for a full year straight up...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Ceria said:


> While i concur that breaker sensei needs a vacation once in a while, this had better not turn into HiatusXHiatus or there's gonna be hell to pay.


I really don't think that comparison is fair. The author of Breaker does it right imo. Usually pretty consistent with releases (a day or two off isn't a big deal for me) and takes a few weeks off here and there. It's a much better approach than someone like SIU who takes no breaks, works himself to the bone and gets no sleep, then burns himself out and has to take a six month break to get surgery to fix what he's done to himself. 

Togashi is just a lazy, worthless ass dickbag who takes advantage of his fans.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds great 30 pages


----------



## Araragi (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't wait


----------



## Blunt (Sep 10, 2013)

30 pages of Kwon wrecking shit please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2013)

Give me a few pages of Sera actually doing something, and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

All Sera's ever gonna do is have Shi-Woon's babies.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn, I'ma saving up for that moment....


----------



## Hadler (Sep 11, 2013)

Sera wearing more skimpy clothes would be enough for me


----------



## Jotun (Sep 11, 2013)

We are bound to get a NAD panel right? I just wanna see that Shioon strut when the Doc is bowing down after defeat.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> 30 pages of Kwon wrecking shit please



Can anyone handle such levels of badassery?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2013)

ONE MOAR DAY *HNGH


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2013)

woot it gonna be back tomorrow? hnnnnnnng


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 12, 2013)

The wait will soon be over. Thank god.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

If we are back to the usual timing, the raw should be out in 4-6 hours.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

The normal delays end up only adding 2-4 hours. Ends up being like 2-4 AM PST. I'm only worried about the dreaded blue page showing up at the end.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 12, 2013)

It's out!:



Great cover!!


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looking at it I am assuming that removing the needles had him go black earth(or heaven?) mode and he asked his clan to stop him.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

Scan, my children 
Uroukai's face



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

Well looks like I was wrong


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

The chapter didn't progress as fast as I wanted it to, but...



Shioon~

Edit:

NO BLUE PAGE BTW GUYS. We can rest easy knowing there will be a chapter next week...


----------



## Blαck (Sep 12, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Scan, my children
> Uroukai's face
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sunwoo die before they choose defeat!!! 

Shiwoon you crazy bastard you


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2013)

Shioon's absurd stubbornness/willpower is going to giving all of the Sunwoo clan giant balls of steel.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 12, 2013)

Dream said:


> Shioon's absurd stubbornness/willpower is going to giving all of the Sunwoo clan giant balls of steel.



Kwon's speech gave them the spirit, they were ready to die for their Gaju


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

That panel with Elder Kwon shaking... 

I think the translation at the end between Doc and Kwon was a little off, but it looks like the Doc is ready to help the Sunwoo. He did just say he isn't scared, even if the full Murim comes at him, so I think he's going to swap sides to study/train Shioon.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 12, 2013)

epic chapter, i wonder if what the doctor says is true. if so we can realistically see a shioon vs 9arts in the future


----------



## Blαck (Sep 12, 2013)

If the Doc wasn't lying, once Shiwoon is healed up we should start seeing some massive improvement, even more than we've seen since his evolution 

Teach him the ways of epic, Kwon


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2013)

Great comeback chapter shiwoon a monster like always


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 12, 2013)

Shioon!! You incredible magnificent bastard . Show the Murim world what you're made of.

Love, loved this chapter. Man next week can't come any sooner.


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2013)

so....is he dead...?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> so....is he dead...?



Not yet, he's dying though. Doc's gonna have to pull a fast one to save his life.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas motherfuckers! I was literally crying tears of joy while reading this chapter.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow. The evil Doc admitted that he has the potential to surpass 9AD.
I can't wait to see how far he goes and how powerful he gets.


----------



## Null (Sep 13, 2013)

Shi-woon pulling out all the needles likes it's nobody's business

The doc is gonna turn him into a beast


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

Now this is the sort of chapter I don't mind having waited for.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Wow. The evil Doc admitted that he has the potential to surpass 9AD.
> I can't wait to see how far he goes and how powerful he gets.



well, seeing as he got a shit ton of help from that plot via random powerups, 

he better have that potential.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> so....is he dead...?



............... no.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah i'd say it was worth the wait. motherfucking shioon. i thought he'd go black heaven there for a second, but i wasn't disappointed. 

dat cover too


----------



## Lezu (Sep 13, 2013)

Jizzed.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 13, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING LEE! SHI! OON! bitches be TRIPPIN if they think he gonna give up!


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> well, seeing as he got a shit ton of help from that plot via random powerups,
> 
> he better have that potential.



The point of the story is that drugs help you become better.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm sort of disappointed about the lack of Sera Kang this chapter. The author is really giving her the shaft, even though this is a diplomatic situation, where she supposedly shines.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

The Sunwoo Clan needs to start a blood bank for Shioon. They should just operate under the assumption that wherever he goes he's going to need to replace all his blood by the end of the day.

I wonder how many of the grandmasters Shioon is going to end up winning over by the end of the series.. He officially has two and might have three if Sera's grandmother is one.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

I already knew the chapter was thirty pages, but I thought maybe there was some bonus material that accounted for the other thirty.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

Wrath said:


> The Sunwoo Clan needs to start a blood bank for Shioon. They should just operate under the assumption that wherever he goes he's going to need to replace all his blood by the end of the day.
> 
> I wonder how many of the grandmasters Shioon is going to end up winning over by the end of the series.. He officially has two and might have three if Sera's grandmother is one.



Vampire Shioon 

I think Sera will get her time to shine, she might come down and make Glasses look retarded.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 13, 2013)

The Jinnie cover page was nice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Vampire Shioon
> 
> I think Sera will get her time to shine, she might come down and *make Glasses look retarded.*



It's a bit too late for that. Let's take a brief look at the times he's been humiliated:
1. Underestimate Nine Arts Dragon and nearly get killed.
2. Leave Shioon alone in the hospital room and let him escape.
3. Indirectly get several elite squads decimated through bad decision making.
4. Got wrecked against Shioon.
5. Underestimated Elder Kwon and got several more soldiers stomped.​
Glasses should just die.


----------



## Spartacus (Sep 13, 2013)

I had goosebumps several times while reading through this chapter. Can't wait for next week. This weeks chapter deserves several readthroughs.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with AS. Glasses needs to die. He was proven wrong about Shi-Woon about a half dozen times, one right after another, in this most recent encounter alone and he still went right back to being a twat.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's a bit too late for that. Let's take a brief look at the times he's been humiliated:
> 1. Underestimate Nine Arts Dragon and nearly get killed.
> 2. Leave Shioon alone in the hospital room and let him escape.
> 3. Indirectly get several elite squads decimated through bad decision making.
> ...



Let me rephrase that.

Make him look AND feel more retarded than he already is 

Ch.255

Ateams scan is out, time to reread again 

Edit:

The trans was different as I thought, Shioon talks about Elder Jeon sacrificing himself to protect the clan


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2013)

30+ paged chapter, and dat cover page:



I love Jinnie .


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's a bit too late for that. Let's take a brief look at the times he's been humiliated:
> 1. Underestimate Nine Arts Dragon and nearly get killed.
> 2. Leave Shioon alone in the hospital room and let him escape.
> 3. Indirectly get several elite squads decimated through bad decision making.
> ...


I don't want him to die. I want him to survive this encounter, learn his lesson and come back in the future with a plan equal to Shioon's stature and ability... and _then _get humiliated and die.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm still shivering with excitement! DAT SHIOON.DAT EPICNESS. DAT SUNWOO CLAN.

This chapter was great! Gonna read it again! 
Do you guys think Elder Doc will just help Shioon heal or will he also accompany him through his "transformation"?



Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm sort of disappointed about the lack of Sera Kang this chapter. The author is really giving her the shaft, even though this is a diplomatic situation, where she supposedly shines.



To be honest, it was Sunwoo Clan business. I think the author handled it perfectly.



Wrath said:


> I don't want him to die. I want him to survive this encounter, learn his lesson and come back in the future with a plan equal to Shioon's stature and ability... and _then _get humiliated and die.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

Well... Doc did say he doesn't give a darn who comes after him. I think it is pretty likely he will come to help/train/study Shioon. Pretty much a given he is gonna heal him though. If handled correctly, the Glasses rematch (if he doesn't die soon) could be a great way to showcase Shioon's growth again.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I'm still shivering with excitement! DAT SHIOON.DAT EPICNESS. DAT SUNWOO CLAN.
> 
> This chapter was great! Gonna read it again!
> Do you guys think Elder Doc will just help Shioon heal or will he also accompany him through his "transformation"?


He wants to study Shioon's transformation, the Sunwoo Clan wants Shioon to live, Sera wants Shioon, Shioon wants blood in his body again... everyone wins!


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 13, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Shioon wants blood in his body again... everyone wins!



I wouldn't be so sure about that. He seems to suffer from Zoro disease, getting addicted to spilling oceans of his own blood in battle.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh Jinnie, you and Sera belong in some yuri action Shiwoon is gonna have yet another training arc with Elder Kwon hopefully....


btw, I just noticed how similar Jinnie looks compared to Chihaya from Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

I know I'm gonna get a lot of hate for this, but fuck Jinnie 

She is barely above SaeHee and way below Sera imo. Hell even Sosul gonna be  way better when her "transformation" happens


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of hate for this, but fuck Jinnie
> 
> She is barely above SaeHee and* way below Sera* imo. Hell even Sosul gonna be  way better when her "transformation" happens



I completely agree.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

so assuming it doesnt end as some harem, who do you think shioon is ending up with?

probably some open ended bullshit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> so assuming it doesnt end as some harem, who do you think shioon is ending up with?
> 
> probably some open ended bullshit



I pray to god that it's not Sae-Hee. She is the essence of suck.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> so assuming it doesnt end as some harem, who do you think shioon is ending up with?
> 
> probably some open ended bullshit



Sera, Shiwoon is gonna notice her as things start to wind down.


Atlantic Storm said:


> I pray to god that it's not Sae-Hee. She is the essence of suck.



Same thoughts, that would be bullshit on another level.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I pray to god that it's not Sae-Hee. She is the essence of suck.


She's not the essence of suck so much as the absence of any sort of essence. She doesn't have enough of a personality or presence to actually suck. She's the Tenten of the Breakerverse.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

i completely expect sae hee tbh


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2013)

Wrath said:


> He wants to study Shioon's transformation, the Sunwoo Clan wants Shioon to live, Sera wants Shioon, Shioon wants blood in his body again... everyone wins!



Agreed.



McSlobs said:


> Oh Jinnie, you and Sera belong in some yuri action Shiwoon is gonna have yet another training arc with Elder Kwon hopefully....
> 
> 
> btw, I just noticed how similar Jinnie looks compared to Chihaya from Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari



Dat Elf.

And the girls will all suck, ifyouknowwhatImean.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i completely expect sae hee tbh



Yeah, I feel like the author wrote in an old crush or something. 

I think I have said this before, but I hope she dies. 

Of the others, they all have a chance imo. Once Shioon brings Sosul back to her senses, there is going to be a leader conflict for the Sunwoo, unless they join their hands in marriage 

Sera has everything going for her so far. Huge political skills, clan connections, hottest in the harem . Sadly Shioon hasn't really shown any interest.

Jinnie being Kwons granddaughter is big for her. Pretty much in the same boat with the unrequited love. I wouldn't mind her dying


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, I feel like the author wrote in an old crush or something.
> 
> I think I have said this before, but I hope she dies.
> 
> ...


Imo, Sosul will end up just running the Sunwoo again instead of ending up with Shiwoon. That would leave Sera and Jinnie, now Sera has already had her opening up moment of weakness with Shiwoon, now it's Jinnie's turn. 

Sae-hee seems so bland that she'll probably fade out until there's another situation at the school.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2013)

Is Sae-Hee the classmate?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, I feel like the author wrote in an old crush or something.
> 
> I think I have said this before, but I hope she dies.
> 
> ...


I still think we're heading towards Elder Kwon trying to marry Shioon to Jinie. It's what he wanted for his daughter after all.

To be honest I can see every love interest potentially working out at this point.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

@Gunners
Yup.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 13, 2013)

I like how the weak kid from chapter one became a badass


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 13, 2013)

It's gonna be harem or bust..fitting for the head of the clan ya know..


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2013)

Love the jinnie covers alway hot, likes how she was blushing after what shiwoon said. I like her better then the other girls in this other then shiho


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Shiwoon does not need a women, but if I had to pick jinnie wins.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of hate for this, but fuck Jinnie
> 
> She is barely above SaeHee and way below Sera imo. Hell even Sosul gonna be  way better when her "transformation" happens



I kind of agree here,  she's barely made any progression in the series since things got patched up with her grandfather. I don't even think her and Shioon have been in a remotely serious moment together, where as Sera has and so has Sosul. I might be wrong on that though. 

Lately she's been this manga's equivalent of Sakura. 

I'm curious about the doctor's future, would Kwon tolerate his presence enough to let him teach the gaju, my instincts say no, but Shioon might override him.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 13, 2013)

lee shioon BETTER get a fucking master training session


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> lee shioon BETTER get a fucking master training session



Oh he will, Kwon isn't letting his Gaju get that bloody ever again


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 13, 2013)

ugh want next chapter out and confirmation of training HNNGGG


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2013)

You know Ghost Hands was talking about how he could make Shioon the strongest in the Murim... but now that I think about it, he only knows about Shioon's physical abilities and mental strength. He doesn't have a clue about Shioon's incredible learning speed.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

Wrath said:


> You know Ghost Hands was talking about how he could make Shioon the strongest in the Murim... but now that I think about it, he only knows about Shioon's physical abilities and mental strength. He doesn't have a clue about Shioon's incredible learning speed.



It'll only further The Docs beliefs, and you never know Doc might be so amazed that he might want to teach Shiwoon a thing or two about his Martial arts style.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't see Shioon using needles. I would LOVE if he did that, but main characters tend to be punchy. Pressure point training would be pretty sick if he used fingers. I really want a KangSung/Shioon interaction. They will most likely meet if Shioon goes to formally introduce himself to the alliance.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't see Shioon using needles. I would LOVE if he did that, but main characters tend to be punchy. Pressure point training would be pretty sick if he used fingers. I really want a KangSung/Shioon interaction. They will most likely meet if Shioon goes to formally introduce himself to the alliance.



Cosign, i concur with this, Kangsung/shioon would be unrivaled. I think Shioon's formal introduction to the alliance is long over due, i can't wait to see that heavenly way dude soil himself or perhaps jizz in his pants when he sees shioon again.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't see Shioon using needles. I would LOVE if he did that,* but main characters tend to be punchy. Pressure point training would be pretty sick if he used fingers.* I really want a KangSung/Shioon interaction. They will most likely meet if Shioon goes to formally introduce himself to the alliance.



That's what I meant sorta, I don't want Shiwoon to turn into a needle throwing chump or anything, but Doc teaching him about the weaker parts of the Chi center and stuff would be sick.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It'll only further The Docs beliefs, and you never know Doc might be so amazed that he might want to teach Shiwoon a thing or two about his Martial arts style.



The Doc already wants to teach Shioon. My guess is because he lost, the terms of the fight will be brought up and Sera will be the one to suggest that the Doc take elder Jeon's place within the Sunwoo Clan. Doc will without a doubt accept these terms because he wants to teach Shioon.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 14, 2013)

He's not going to join the Sunwoo Clan. He's already the head of his own Murim faction. 

Elder Kwon is the only grandmaster to not be the leader of his faction.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sera is also the head of her own school and she's pretty much one of Shioon's underlings. There's no way this'll be the last we see of the Doc, I'm also sure he's free to leave his own school if he so chooses.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't see Shioon using needles. I would LOVE if he did that, but main characters tend to be punchy. Pressure point training would be pretty sick if he used fingers. I really want a KangSung/Shioon interaction. They will most likely meet if Shioon goes to formally introduce himself to the alliance.


Well Jin Mo-Ri from GOH is a main character who was mostly a brawler but later incorporated pressure point martial art techniques into his fighting style. So it's not unprecedented in Manhwa. I'd like Shi-Woon to have that kind of range.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 14, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Sera is also the head of her own school and she's pretty much one of Shioon's underlings. There's no way this'll be the last we see of the Doc, I'm also sure he's free to leave his own school if he so chooses.


_You're_ the one who said that he'll take Elder Jeon's place in the Sunwoo Clan, which would mean not just being subordinate to Shioon but to Kwon as well. No way that's going to happen.

Elder Kwon being the only grandmaster to serve under someone else is a big deal in the Murim. Every other grandmaster has either already been the head of their faction or has split off to form their own faction after gaining enough power. It's a matter of pride.





> Well Jin Mo-Ri from GOH is a main character who was mostly a brawler but later incorporated pressure point martial art techniques into his fighting style. So it's not unprecedented in Manhwa. I'd like Shi-Woon to have that kind of range.


Didn't Cool Guy use an acupressure technique against Shioon and then remark that it was weird that Shioon didn't know about them? Someone did, certainly.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 15, 2013)

Can we all agree that Shioon is becoming a walking Armageddon.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Can we all agree that Shioon is becoming a walking Armageddon.



I just feel sorry for next unlucky soul to face him, which will probably be The Blood rain captain from the S.U.C looking to redeem himself for getting practically one-shotted.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I just feel sorry for next unlucky soul to face him, which will probably be The Blood rain captain from the S.U.C looking to redeem himself for getting practically one-shotted.



I can just imagine that fight: Guy attacks him, telling him he just got a lucky shot last time and BAM, one-shotted again


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea where Shioon actually stands now, and what physical changes are normal for a Murim-in and what are extraordinary.

Obviously he's nowhere near grandmaster level, but he could be anywhere else.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 15, 2013)

Hwan Gol Tal Tae is pretty damn extraordinary


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I have absolutely no idea where Shioon actually stands now, and what physical changes are normal for a Murim-in and what are extraordinary.
> 
> Obviously he's nowhere near grandmaster level, but he could be anywhere else.



I'd say low master level, possibly. Then again that depends where we rank Hyuk So-Chun


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Hwan Gol Tal Tae is pretty damn extraordinary


Yes, but the issue is whether it gave him abilities that no one else has (similar to his healing abilities) or if it just sped up his development along the same lines as the other Murim-ins.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> I'd say low master level, possibly. Then again that depends where we rank Hyuk So-Chun


Thing is "master level" seems to cover a lot of ground in the Breaker. Remember that even Cool Guy is supposed to be a master, and Shioon has been beating him for a while (though admittedly he gets the crap beaten out of him each time).


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Thing is "master level" seems to cover a lot of ground in the Breaker. Remember that even Cool Guy is supposed to be a master, and Shioon has been beating him for a while (though admittedly he gets the crap beaten out of him each time).



Cool Guy was a master? 

Almost lowers the significance of title for me


----------



## Spartacus (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, Shioon is practically a living legend already. I mean, the way they're talking about his physical state is akin to the way they were talking about super saiyans in DBZ.

In regards to what level he's on, I'm thinking somewhere comparable to, or even higher than supernova level. Those special forces murim. Well, they're special forces, and he's been wiping the floor with them. Also consider that all the lower retainers from sunwoo were seen to be  comparably on the same level when they went toe to toe with the special forces.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Cool Guy was a master?
> 
> Almost lowers the significance of title for me


Elder Kwon judged him to be one, then was amazed that Shioon was still alive.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Elder Kwon judged him to be one, then was amazed that Shioon was still alive.



Damn, nevermind then, I doubt Kwon would just throw the title around.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn, nevermind then, I doubt Kwon would just throw the title around.


I found the page.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Cool Guy was a master?
> 
> Almost lowers the significance of title for me


Master hasn't been an impressive rank in a long time. Advanced and Real Masters are the more relevant ranks these days.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I found the page.



Guess it's legit, still If I had to put the strongest among the SUC leaders who are more than likely Masters as well, it would go Cool Guy, Blood Stream and Baldryu.

So maybe if we stack them like this;
Cool Guy(Low Master)
Blood Stream(Mid)
Baldryu (High)

with the next step being somewhere close to the level of the Murim masters then Grandmasters, any thoughts?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Master hasn't been an impressive rank in a long time. *Advanced and Real Masters* are the more relevant ranks these days.



Gotta find a way to rank these guys and then there's the gap between that and Grandmaster. Wonder where 3Arts Dragon ranks 

Nice avy btw


----------



## Jotun (Sep 15, 2013)

Think of Master level like the Black Belt title. It holds some weight, but there are greater degrees beyond it. Cool Guy is cool  don't hate.

Shioon was barely Master level before his body transformation. What allowed him to bridge the gap was his death defying will, sharingan level learning, and the master level ki he has inside of him.

So-Chun benefits from being trained his whole life and being a rare genius. If we were to compare the two right now, I would say So-Chun has the upper hand if he went in with killing intent. Obviously Shioon can change things with one hit (IPPO~) but he lacks some basic skills still. After Elder training though? Shioon no contest (imo) , but the author will probably make things seem very close if they were to fight.

I have a feeling Shioon won't get to finish his training 100%. I prefer completed training vs unfinished and pulling out a move for the first time in combat. 

It really depends how the author wants to do things honestly. Shioon could become a straight up badass and the rest of the series could be him just kicking ass. I'm ok with that


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Think of Master level like the Black Belt title. It holds some weight, but there are greater degrees beyond it. Cool Guy is cool  don't hate.
> 
> Shioon was barely Master level before his body transformation. What allowed him to bridge the gap was his death defying will, sharingan level learning, and the master level ki he has inside of him.
> 
> ...



Can't say I'd hate the idea 

Grandmaster Shiwoon incoming


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gotta find a way to rank these guys and then there's the gap between that and Grandmaster. Wonder where 3Arts Dragon ranks
> 
> Nice avy btw


Kang-Sung is a Real Master.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd say Shioon is a mid-high level master. The first guys he fought with on the island were each supposedly capable of 'easily' subduing a master level with their techniques, and Shioon decimated them. People like Sera and Cool Guy are probably low-end master.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2013)

I think glasses will try and attack shiwoon he sees him as dangerous but I think old doc will stop glasses


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think glasses will try and attack shiwoon he sees him as dangerous but I think old doc will stop glasses


Kwon would bust an island-sized cap in his ass if he tried anything


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> Kang-Sung is a Real Master.



Yeah, glad he got some unexpected hype on the Island to top it off.



Atlantic Storm said:


> I'd say* Shioon is a mid-high level master*. The first guys he fought with on the island were each supposedly capable of 'easily' subduing a master level with their techniques, and Shioon decimated them. People like Sera and Cool Guy are probably low-end master.



That works, now we wait for the training to begin


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think glasses will try and attack shiwoon he sees him as dangerous but I think old doc will stop glasses



He'd have to have ball of steel to try some shit, especially with the Sunwoo clan pumped after that speech


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

The way I see the ranks in relation to Grandmaster:

Master: lol gets fucking annihilated with no diff
Advanced Master: Defeated with low diff, mid diff at best
Real Master: Can give one a good fight, but eventually loses


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> The way I see the ranks in relation to Grandmaster:
> 
> Master: lol gets fucking annihilated with no diff
> Advanced Master: Defeated with low diff, mid diff at best
> Real Master: Can give one a good fight, but eventually loses



What would you clasify as advanced and real masters?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What would you clasify as advanced and real masters?



If I had to rank them,

Advanced Master-So Chun(If Cool guy is Master level than you can better So Chun above him)

Real Master- 3Arts Dragon and probably the long haired Elder in the Sunwoo clan.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What would you clasify as advanced and real masters?


I put guys like Jae-Gal on Advanced Master level. He could deflect a couple hits from Kwon, maybe land a few good blows too, but it's clear he would lose quite badly in a straight-up one-on-one fight. I'd put Ryuji  and So Jung somewhere here too. Though the latter _might_ be in Real Master tier.

And I put people like Kang-Sung, Chun-Woo, and Un-Wol in the Real Masters category. They are obviously on a completely different level than other Masters. Despite what I said about Real Masters in my other post, I think some like Un-Wol and Chun-Woo could defeat a Grandmaster. I'd put Yae-Won as a Real Master too, but that could change depending if we ever see her go all out.

All in all, my classification of who is a Master, Advanced, Real tends to coincide with the Wiki.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 15, 2013)

Fat Elder for secret Grandmaster.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

blunt said:


> I put guys like Jae-Gal on Advanced Master level. He could deflect a couple hits from Kwon, maybe land a few good blows too, but it's clear he would lose quite badly in a straight-up one-on-one fight. I'd put Ryuji  and So Jung somewhere here too. Though the latter _might_ be in Real Master tier.



I agree with Jae-Gal, but I wouldn't put So-Jung above him or even on the same level. Jae-Gal kept up (somewhat) and countered one of Kwon's attack, while So-Jung was completely outclassed by Kwon. Their performances weren't even comparable. 



> And I put people like Kang-Sung, Chun-Woo, and Un-Wol in the Real Masters category. They are obviously on a completely different level than other Masters. Despite what I said about Real Masters in my other post, I think some like Un-Wol and Chun-Woo could defeat a Grandmaster. I'd put Yae-Won as a Real Master too, but that could change depending if we ever see her go all out.



I'd say all three of them are Grand-Master level, based on hype. Kangsung has been described as nearing a 'god-like status in martial arts', which hasn't been said for anybody else before. Likewise, Chun-Woo has been called the strongest martial artist in Murim (clearly hyperbole, but a good indicator of his skill) and even with one arm broken, was casually defeating most master-levels and high-end martial artists. Un-Wol as well, was called a driving force behind his generation of Murim.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd go so far as to say that NAD deserves his own classification, with maybe only Kangsung being in it with him.

After all we saw that even Ghost Hands, a member of the Ten Grandmasters, used him as an example of the epitome of strength.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 15, 2013)

How do you guys think Shioon would do agasint the Southern Red star and the other two elders?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How do you guys think Shioon would do agasint the Southern Red star and the other two elders?



I think he might fuck Gyu-Bum up but as for the Sunwoo elders? No clue, Haven't seen them fight.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 15, 2013)

I think a serious Un-Wol deserves to be in the same tier as NAD.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I think a serious Un-Wol deserves to be in the same tier as NAD.


Probably, but he's kind of dead.


----------



## Face (Sep 15, 2013)

As great as NAD is, I still think Unwol may be stronger.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 15, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Probably, but he's kind of dead.



ck 

It's a love/hate relationship with you sometimes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How do you guys think Shioon would do agasint the Southern Red star and the other two elders?



I think he'd be roughly equal with Gyu-Bum at the moment, based on hype, but as far as the other two Elders go, they're both featless so we can't say for certain.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it depends on how much Shioon actually retained from his last BOT session.


----------



## tom (Sep 15, 2013)

dude, you guys are underestimating kang sung. He's definitely as strong or stronger than the grandmasters. He was looking like an equal to NAD in their fight at the end of part 1.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> He'd have to have ball of steel to try some shit, especially with the Sunwoo clan pumped after that speech



i think he may try and use the helicopters to shot shiwoon or use guns not directly


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2013)

tom said:


> dude, you guys are underestimating kang sung. He's definitely as strong or stronger than the grandmasters. He was looking like an equal to NAD in their fight at the end of part 1.



I don't think anyone underestimates him, I would still put him under NAD and the grandmasters though. Doesn't take away from his strength, but he doesn't have the feats or the title to compare until the author says otherwise. He is one of my favorite characters (well I like most of the characters), but he hasn't shown anything like BoT or grandmaster skill.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Extending on Jotun's point, we also have no idea of how big the gap is between the Grandmasters and NAD. My money is on the gap being very, very small. I doubt a fight between NAD and and the top 3 Grandmasters would have the same outcome 10/10 times.

Having said that, I don't rule out the possibility that Kang-Sung is actually a Grandmaster. Honestly, given his hype, title, position in the Murim and age, I'd find it odd if he wasn't at least the weakest of the Grandmasters.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm wondering what Sera's role in this arc is going to be.  I'm thinking she'll be the one who gives us some type of info that'll lead us into the next story arc otherwise her coming along seems rather pointless.

Any thoughts as to what this might be?  Or where we go from here?


----------



## Stannis (Sep 16, 2013)

When Kwon was introduced as 2nd strongest I immediately thought about Kang Sung being the strongest GM. I'd be disappointed if he isn't one.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> When Kwon was introduced as 2nd strongest I immediately thought about Kang Sung being the strongest GM. I'd be disappointed if he isn't one.



He probably will be since. he's gotten even more hype from Doc's mention of him on the Island. Now if only we knew of the other GM's


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2013)

I doubt he is considered the top GM, but he could easily reach that status.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know. Given the hype Kangsung has (portrayed as equal to Nine Arts Dragon, and being called a god-like figure in martial arts), I wouldn't say it's too far-fetched for him to be the number one Grand Master.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 16, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ck
> 
> It's a love/hate relationship with you sometimes.


You know you love it.



Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't know. Given the hype Kangsung has (portrayed as equal to Nine Arts Dragon, and being called a god-like figure in martial arts), I wouldn't say it's too far-fetched for him to be the number one Grand Master.


If he isn't the top grandmaster it's because he's an existence above them like NAD.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrath said:


> If he isn't the top grandmaster it's because he's an existence above them like NAD.



This would be cool


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel like we would have heard something already, plus I think the GM status is reserved for crazy old dudes.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, why keep the top slot a mystery if it's just Kangsung?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I feel like we would have heard something already, plus I think the GM status is reserved for crazy old dudes.



True but it would be even greater hype for Kang or NAD to be considered the youngest among them to get the title. 

Also a female GM would be cool.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm 99% sure Yae-Won is a GM.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

And I really don't like when people say Kang-Sung fought evenly with NAD or has been shown to be at least as powerful. He's shown nothing of the sort. They had two brief skirmishes. During both encounters NAD was severely exhausted physically from all the fights he'd had up to that point and emotionally/mentally after seeing Shi-Ho die, he had also suffered _extensive_ injuries. Meanwhile, Kang-Sung was completely rested and at peak strength, he also did very little more than dodge NAD's attacks. 

I like Kang-Sung, certainly more than NAD (who I really can't stand at the moment). But saying he's fought as NAD's equal is laughable.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 16, 2013)

I get the feeling shioon if not already, then after training would destroy that bald guy he fought before the island. his name is baldryu right? also who is the blood rain captain?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> I get the feeling shioon if not already, then after training would destroy that bald guy he fought before the island. his name is baldryu right? also who is the blood rain captain?



Baldryu and Blood stream are two different people. Baldryu is the one who could hang with BoT Shiwoon and Blood Stream is the one murked in the hallway.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 17, 2013)

And he's a Supernova.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 17, 2013)

Hoping the last Supernova is a bad guy too since the other's are on Shiwoon's side.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 17, 2013)

Regarding that part about Elder Kwon being the second strongest..

I don't quite think they would shout his rank out of the blue in the middle of the battle, especially because it didn't seem to be true. He was on par with Ghost Doc, so unless Doc is a close 3rd, it's still too soon to call Kwon the second strongest.

They probably said "the strongest second-in-command", referring to his position inside Sunwoo. That's more plausible in my opinion but hey, I don't know Korean so for all I know they said they would be eating capivara with cocumbers after the fight. Still, I think it would be more plausible.

I also want to know what Shioon's request will be. More than that, I want to see the repercussions of Shioon defeating a Grandmaster in a duel. Especially SUC's leader's face when he finds out about it.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope we get to a point in the manga where shioon isn't a bloody mess every situation he gets into, seems like he needs a blood bank everywhere he goes.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree. I'd like to see him win a fight without drowning in his blood.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2013)

Some more good news from ateam forums~



			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> PJH posted a sketch of the cover for vol 8. says it's been too long since vol 7 came out back in April. after everything gets done, he figures end of the month for vol 8 to go on sale. PJH goes on to say he's been too lazy; right now the serials come to about 14 volumes' worth of material, so only half have gone to the publisher. he'd like to have vol 9 done soon.
> 
> *PJH adds that this weekend is Chuseok (the harvest festival, equivalent to the american thanksgiving holiday*, which is a lot longer this year -- 5 days including the weekend, i believe). *but he'll only participate in the formalities and come back to the studio to work on breaker with one assistant who hasn't gone back to his hometown. he figures ~22pp for this week's chapter.*



We dodged a bullet guys.

Edit:

@Doctor, I think the ateam scan says strongest second as well. I will check tmrw. I know that he has been called that, but I think he was also called 2nd strongest GM. Truth be told, I don't pay attention to the chat bubbles when I reread the chapters


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, Kwon in the 2nd strongest GM.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2013)

He should have taken 5 days less off for his big vacation, and then he could have joined in the festivities...poor guy, having to draw manwha while others party 

Good for us though


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quite frankly I'm tired of Shion getting his ass beat.  

Constantly recovering from attacks isn't cool anymore when the opponent is clearly superior.

Come on someone needs to train this boy into the big leagues now. He's definitely good for it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2013)

Well it should happen after the dust settles. I could even see a mini time skip. Pretty sure the author just wanted to make Shioon into a legend to set up the next arc. I'm curious to see the random Murim reaction to him "defeating" Ghost Hands.

I personally want BaldRyu to be developed a little more.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm also looking forward to see how things concerning Bald Ryu develop. Will he just get beaten and forgotten, or will he play a bigger role as a former student of Unwol? I'd prefer the latter.

And Shioon always got beaten to a pulp in this part (and well, last part too ) because he simply lacked the power against his (usually) stronger opponents. It's pretty clear with his condition and his future training that he'll become a fucking beast.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 18, 2013)

He'll get to meet NAD at some point, since he's the only one who can possibly have the answers to Ryuji's questions.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I'm also looking forward to see how things concerning Bald Ryu develop. Will he just get beaten and forgotten, or will he play a bigger role as a former student of Unwol? I'd prefer the latter.


I hope Baldryu gets some more development as well, my fear is that the next time he and Shiwoon fight, they don't pull that "He reminds me of Un-Wol" thing and lets his guard down 


Wrath said:


> He'll get to meet NAD at some point, since he's the only one who can possibly have the answers to Ryuji's questions.



Hopefully we'll see him while Shiwoon recovers, unless of course the author skips past it and jumps right into his training.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

New Cover up


Google translate was kinda fail, but at least he confirms 22 pages.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like Cool guy :33


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 19, 2013)

With that cover I'm guessing we'll see the return of the SUC to the main storyline. They're so gonna get destroyed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I hope Baldryu gets some more development as well, my fear is that the next time he and Shiwoon fight, they don't pull that "He reminds me of Un-Wol" thing and lets his guard down
> 
> ...



Why should he let his guard down? I wish he'd just be hyped from the memory and give his best. Just imagine how epic that fight is gonna be!



WraithX959 said:


> With that cover I'm guessing we'll see the return of the SUC to the main storyline. They're so gonna get destroyed.



And we are SO gonna enjoy seeing that


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool guy wonder if we will see the suc. They will be shocked to find out shiwoon is alive. The mask guy was with hyuk weren't they going to the sunwoo to pay their respects for shiwoons suppose death or something. I can see them hearing there shiwoon is alive and they would be all shockes


----------



## Blαck (Sep 19, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Why should he let his guard down? I wish he'd just be hyped from the memory and give his best. Just imagine how epic that fight is gonna be!



I want the fight to be epic as well but I don't want Baldryu having some revelation during the fight and going "I understand now" and slightly dropping his guard.

But chances are it won't happen.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

Well he gave Shioon a pass this last time because of a few things, he was basically dead and NAD is his main priority. Even throughout the fight we saw him take Shioon seriously, whereas people generally wait until the end to get serious. I can see them fighting again and BaldRyu commenting on how Shioon is a true successor to Unwol's teachings.

I just hope NAD doesn't kill BaldRyu when they clash.


----------



## kruchy (Sep 19, 2013)

New chapter:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like half dead Shioon managed to intimidate Glasses Guy


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

dat naked Shi-Woon


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

So badass, Boss mode activated, literally. He is starting to look older.

Edit:

dayum


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, Shioon seems to have lost the 'innocent' look. I imagine this experience will have caused him to mentally harden.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

Elder Jeon Revenge Arc next? 

Edit:

Scan is out on mangacow

Uroukai's face

Double Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the Doc is just giving up on Shioon and intends to keep it quiet, up to Elder Kwon to unleash the beast. Oh and Glasses got punked so hard by Shioon


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Elder Jeon Revenge Arc next?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yes! That's what I'm talking about. This chapter was packed with Shioon ownage right here. And I agree with the other posters here who were saying Shioon is beginning to lose his innocent look. If anything he's starting to look like 9AD himself. I quite enjoyed glasses getting his ass scared shitless. Good stuff, man.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2013)

Reminds me of what happened at the end of the original The Breaker. Shioon slides back his hair, threatens to murder someone, and then leaves in a helicopter.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2013)

22 page... fuck that 25 bitches  


*Spoiler*: __ 



and that little glasses shit, being brought down like the bitch he is. 

I'm sort of on the fence about the doctor not blabbing, while it's a good thing i kind of wanted this situation to bolster Shioon's reputation in the world of the Murim, i guess only the war at the school can change his rep but this should've added to it. Now, whether or not the doctor can omit the secrets but still state he was defeated might be an interesting possibility if it can get to the ears of NAD.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Reminds me of what happened at the end of the original The Breaker. Shioon slides back his hair, threatens to murder someone, and then leaves in a helicopter.



Didn't even think of that. Would be shitty if this was the end of Part 2 and we had to wait another month for part 3 though  

Jinnie looked really cute this chapter, especially in this page. She usually has a fatter/bigger face.

Edit:

It was still technically 22 pages  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm ok with Doc not saying anything, it lets Shioon do his thang when he meets the Alliance. Gives the author more room when it comes to Shioon outright shaming people because they think he is weak.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, chap's out much earlier than usually!  . Dunno what to make of that though...

Cool chapter though! Shioon get to be a bit threatening for oncce - but, well, he has been pretty much like that these last few chapters  . Looking forward to the next arc, with Shioon back to normal, it should be time for him to show SUC what he's REALLY made of! .D


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't help but lol at how Shioon didn't even act like Jinnie was present, mumbled her name, but then it was business as usual. 

she's becoming sakura i keep saying it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

All her lines these past few chapters have been "Sh..Shioon"


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2013)

Jotun said:


> All her lines these past few chapters have been "Sh..Shioon"



might as well have been Sa... Sasuke-kun


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

opening was kinda gay with that picture. But Shioon is becoming cooler.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2013)

Good chapter shiwoon is looking more like his master


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm going to join the Shioon dick riding fan club at this point. God he's toughened up


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you guys think that Glasses will go desperate with guns nd shit?
That part where he said that he couldnt think of his methods any longer and whatnot made me think that he would do anything to get Shioon


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2013)

^Not an option right now if he wants to live. I'd say maybe an aerial attack once the Sunwoo fly away, but that would be boring for a martial arts series. Glasses is probably going to set a plan in motion which won't leave Shioon much time to train.



			
				OmniOmega said:
			
		

> I'm going to join the Shioon dick riding fan club at this point. God he's toughened up



Why do you think the author made that cover? Let Shioon inside... your heart


----------



## Griever (Sep 19, 2013)

in this page

Bottom right:
"The 'overhaul rebirth' is a stage in....." translation please.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder how long it is going to take Shioon to finish his transformation, a part of me hopes that it won't be finished until sometime in part 3.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> opening was kinda gay with that picture. But Shioon is becoming cooler.



Actually my interpretation of that scene was some hot nurse giving Shioon some good sex and he's just blushing from the memory.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2013)

Griever said:


> in this page
> 
> Bottom right:
> "The 'overhaul rebirth' is a stage in....." translation please.



Just wait for the ateam scan. I don't think it is anything significant.


----------



## Griever (Sep 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Just wait for the ateam scan. I don't think it is anything significant.




I was just wondering if it was pertaining to the blocked blood flow condition Shioon and So-sul had/have.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome chapter. Great ending to this arc.


----------



## Spartacus (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn, I've lost all sense of criticism at this point. All the latest chapters, hell the whole of this last arc, have just been one giant Shi-Woon wank, and I'm swallowing every bit of it completely raw.

If there was any doubters in the Sunwoo clan towards if Shi-Woon was fit to be the clanleader, there won't be any after this. He has won them over completely in spirit and mind. Especially once the rumors about what transpired on the island begins to spread.

I like how Shi-Woons , was handled with him going into BOT, and going right into badass reboot after recuperating.

Can't wait till next week.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

When is Glasses gonna learn? You don't fuck with the Gaju Shiwoon 

Hope Doc makes an appearance later though, he's pretty cool.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2013)

Great fucking chapter..the wonders of character development at work right here folks!

Now he finally needs to be trained by the old master!


----------



## kruchy (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, even life threatening injuries can't stop Shioon from listening to bullshit, he silenced Glasses Guy with a single stare

I wonder how many chapters will pass before Shioon Reminds himself that the Doctor owes him a wish.


----------



## Trent (Sep 20, 2013)

The Breaker has consistantly been the best weekly manga release _*for months *_now, shitting on the "Top 4" from far above. 

I've realized I 've been doing a random "TA TA TATA" epic style music in my head when reading the recent chapters due to the amount of _*awesome *_contained in them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

HELL FUCKING YEAH!!!!

Damn, this got me hyped for the day!! Will probably read these last chapters 5 time in a row  THE EPICNESS!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone just got turned into the omega male of the pack.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 20, 2013)

^It was damn needed too.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2013)

The glasses guy could work to our advantage, if he released the secret the doctor is going to keep. I would rather have the secret released that way the murim world knows more about shioon, most importantly it gets to the ears of NAD, Kangsung and that heavenly way dude.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2013)

Griever said:


> I was just wondering if it was pertaining to the blocked blood flow condition Shioon and So-sul had/have.


Yeah, it is. At least I'm 99% confident that it is. A Team will clarify when they release.

My understanding is that Ghost Hands is saying that his mistake was that he didn't realise that Shioon has a Three Yin Body, and Elder Kwon is worried that by making a Yin Body type their Clan Head the Sunwoo Clan will be accused again of trying to create a Superman like they were with Sosul, which is what resulted in Sosul being taken hostage and used as a bargaining chip to keep down the Sunwoo Clan.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Ateam scan is out
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Have you not yet learnt that I am always right?!?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Edit:
> 
> Yeah that line was about his body type. The way Glasses was translated here makes it seem like he is going to do something before they even take off. This guy doesn't even care what happens
> 
> He brings stupid to a new level, Grandmaster retardation.


He should be Shioon's first kill but....

I doubt it will happen.

Still, lets hope no one cool , like Kwon, dies from Glasses' desperation


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Have you not yet learnt that I am always right?!?



I never denied what you said  



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> He should be Shioon's first kill but....
> 
> I doubt it will happen.
> 
> Still, lets hope no one cool , like Kwon, dies from Glasses' desperation



I don't see a good guy dying right now. Idk, we will see what the author has planned. Big props to the author for shelling this out during the Korean Thanksgiving. I might just have to break down and buy some Korean volumes, it doesn't seem like this will ever make the cross over into English. Kind of funny how it has an audience in France though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I never denied what you said
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a good guy dying right now. Idk, we will see what the author has planned. Big props to the author for shelling this out during the Korean Thanksgiving. I might just have to break down and buy some Korean volumes, it doesn't seem like this will ever make the cross over into English. Kind of funny how it has an audience in France though.



Huh? There ain't an English version? I thought I saw some The Breaker (New Waves? Dunno anymore which) here in Germany. So I assumed they'd also be available in English o.0

What I'd really dig would be an anime ♥


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 20, 2013)

An anime would be too badass for words Great chapter though. Nice to see Shioon going into badass mode. Now he just needs to tap dat Jinni ass


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> An anime would be too badass for words Great chapter though. Nice to see Shioon going into badass mode. Now he just needs to tap dat Sera ass



Fixed that for you


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Huh? There ain't an English version? I thought I saw some The Breaker (New Waves? Dunno anymore which) here in Germany. So I assumed they'd also be available in English o.0
> 
> What I'd really dig would be an anime ♥


Yeah, there's no English version available. A great shame, since I'd love to own them.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think OVA specials would be better, but that won't ever happen


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Yeah, there's no English version available. A great shame, since I'd love to own them.



Means I'll have to buy the German version, when I'll start buying them (prioritizing One Piece right now. And that might take a while ).


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't care for a Breaker anime. 80% percent of it would be Shi-Woon standing still, covered in blood.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 20, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Means I'll have to buy the German version, when I'll start buying them (prioritizing One Piece right now. And that might take a while ).


Heh, maybe I should buy the German versions. I mean my German is pretty fucking awful but at least it'd be better than if it was in Korean.





> I wouldn't care for a Breaker anime. 80% percent of it would be Shi-Woon standing still, covered in blood.


Don't forget all the Saehee filler.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2013)

The pros of NAD being animated heavily outweigh everything else.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2013)

I think a The Breaker anime would end up turning out to be low budget and awful. Korean manwha don't really have enough mainstream following for a high quality anime, I think.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 20, 2013)

also couple that with the fact koreans barely animate shit. there are tons of manwha that deserve to be animated, like the breaker, noblesse, and a few others that I can't think of right now. if only someone would animate this.....


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 20, 2013)

It needs to be animated crayon shinchan style.

At least the first arc where comedy was present.

:WOW


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2013)

They should do more to promote their series. It shouldn't cost them a lot of money to have their series translated into different languages and published over the internet. I suppose there could be legal barriers in terms of copyright and tax.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think a The Breaker anime would end up turning out to be low budget and awful. Korean manwha don't really have enough mainstream following for a high quality anime, I think.



a good anime company in japan could make the series a powerhouse.


----------



## Akitō (Sep 20, 2013)

Ceria said:


> a good anime company in japan could make the series a powerhouse.



Chances of that are low, too much of a low fan series compared to other titles.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 20, 2013)

I should start reading this manga now. I didn't want to do it at first because the main character was a pussy, but he seems to has his shit together now.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2013)

Gotta admit, didn't like the first chapter of Breaker. Didn't think I would come back to it, but I eventually did when Shioon had just taken the pill. That distanced me even more and the only reason I checked it out again was because I heard it was being "continued" into a part 2. After catching up to the epic rooftop fight in part 1, I don't think I ever looked back. Been dickriding Shioon since the start of NW, not even ashamed to say it.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually started with New Waves then went back the the original, seeing 9AD fight just made it that much better


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 20, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> also couple that with the fact koreans barely animate shit. there are tons of manwha that deserve to be animated, like the breaker, noblesse, and a few others that I can't think of right now. if only someone would animate this.....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6z4V_o9BTI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6E3c-653sU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZzYkM16t8E&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2013)

each chapter shioon becomes more and more badass, my body apparently wasn?t ready


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> [/YOUTUBE]


those are just promos for the volume releases

there's no anime


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Heh, maybe I should buy the German versions. I mean my German is pretty fucking awful but at least it'd be better than if it was in Korean.Don't forget all the Saehee filler.



Yeah, why not? At least you'd understand _something_ and maybe you'll improve your German 

Also, I assumed the animation would begin when the manwha is towards its end anyway, so there'd be no need for fillers.

I hope


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> those are just promos for the volume releases
> 
> there's no anime



I actually know that.
Just that, we can never be sure that there would be no anime for webtoons/manhwas.
Iirc, freezing is a manhwa.
But it has an anime adaptation.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2013)

Didn't Naruto start outsourcing certain episodes to Korean animators? Not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 21, 2013)

Koreans do a lot of animation... just not adaptations of manhwas.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 21, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6z4V_o9BTI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Wow...that was pretty awesome. It kind of has a bleach feel to it,


----------



## Hadler (Sep 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Koreans do a lot of animation...* just not adaptations of manhwas*.


why not, wtf is wrong with them?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 22, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mStKLC5VA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6z4V_o9BTI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



omg that last one. rai is so fucking badass.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2013)

glasses will probably have the helicopter shot the sunwoos clan down but i think shiwoon will use the tech bald ryu used on him and he was about to use before being stopped by the elder to stop the attack


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2013)

Glasses has only shown he is a complete loser,and a bad one actually.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 22, 2013)

Gabe said:


> glasses will probably have the helicopter shot the sunwoos clan down but i think shiwoon will use the tech bald ryu used on him and he was about to use before being stopped by the elder to stop the attack



Honestly I know he's salty and all but does he really wanna try something again, if they ever find him again he's gonna get the most horrific ass whoopin' the manga's ever seen.


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

glasses is and always has been supremely annoying. I do hope he does something stupid so that Kwon can end the day with killing at least one asshole. 

However; I am very much afraid glasses will stay with us to the end so that 9AD can do the obliterating once he finds out who shot shiho...


----------



## Wrath (Sep 23, 2013)

Hadler said:


> why not, wtf is wrong with them?


I'd guess the money just isn't there.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> glasses will probably have the helicopter shot the sunwoos clan down but i think shiwoon will use the tech bald ryu used on him and he was about to use before being stopped by the elder to stop the attack



I don't think Shioon can punch bullets.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Honestly I know he's salty and all but does he really wanna try something again, if they ever find him again he's gonna get the most horrific ass whoopin' the manga's ever seen.



Elder Kwon and Nine Arts Dragon (after finding out Glasses killed Shiho) versus Glasses.


----------



## haegar (Sep 23, 2013)

either I didnt get the joke or your user title lacks an "n" AS ...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Elder Kwon and Nine Arts Dragon (after finding out Glasses killed Shiho) versus Glasses.


That's like the equivalent of "Bazooka and Bomb vs. Scrap of Paper."


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think Shioon can punch bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> Elder Kwon and Nine Arts Dragon (after finding out Glasses killed Shiho) versus Glasses.



Not puch bullets but destroy the plane with the attack bald Ryu hit him with at the end


----------



## Blαck (Sep 23, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Elder Kwon and Nine Arts Dragon (after finding out Glasses killed Shiho) versus Glasses.



Glasses better call his Master for back up, probably wouldn't help much unless his Master is secretly the Number 1 Grandmaster


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2013)

There is an authors note up... From what I can tell off of the google translate is that he was overloaded from working on the latest Volume of Breaker, so we will see a 1~ day delay. 

So either Friday night or Saturday early morning. Could be worse.


----------



## haegar (Sep 26, 2013)

considering I had manga chillout plans for tomorrow starting after work early afternoon it sure ain't good 

but yeah could be worse


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 27, 2013)

i meant they barely adapt manwhas to animation which seriously this shit could be gold, fucking noblesse, breaker, veritas


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd rather have Veritas Part 2 tbh...


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 27, 2013)

yeah so would i.....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah Veritas.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 27, 2013)

Veritas was interesting but i felt it lagged with too much technical descriptions.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Veritas was interesting but i felt it lagged with too much technical descriptions.



The badassery outweighed the need for descriptions :ignoramus


----------



## hehey (Sep 27, 2013)

I always fantasize that Veritas and the Breaker took place in the same universe....

Like, Gangryong and Shioon were childhood friends and that Gangryong protected him from bullies, but then after Gang gets taken by Reunion tahts when Shioon becomes vulnerable and starts getting his ass beat by bullies all the time.

The Murim alliance guys would be the ones who supported Vera in the whole "slaughter the whole school" stuff at the end of Veritas, and their attempt to kill Yoori and Fire Dragon. This would have happened right before the end of Part 1 of the Breaker. Teh old alliance chief was dickish enough to do something like that.

Guhoo would survive and eventually become the new leader of the Iron School guys (seeing as how NAD killed the old one).

Of course, Lightning Tiger and NAD were "old friends" and he was one of them dudes in the background who helped him take down Yoori that one time in the past in taht flashback during that "becoming one with nature/God" ceremony.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

I fucking loved some of the characters in Veritas but there were also plenty of characters I just didn't care for in the slightest who took up lots of panel time.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

Lot's of cool characters/scenarios in the series, Gang and Honse more than made up for all of the bullshit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2013)

What I liked about Veritas was that everybody was an asshole, so being a dick was pretty much an accepted social norm in the series.


----------



## The End (Sep 27, 2013)

I liked Veritas, not the best by any means but it had some cool fights and characters. The Breaker is a great spiritual successor.

Also I forget his name, but that illusion dude with the mask was a badass.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2013)

Loved Veritas. So many feels at the end, so much damned potential wasted because there's no part 2.

Ma Gangryong > Shioon.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

veritas part 2 would be good if part 1 was any good


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> veritas part 2 would be good if part 1 was any good



Genome 

@Imagine
Shiwoon will get there one day


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> veritas part 2 would be good if part 1 was any good



 . . .

The new Shioon is pretty epic, but yeah Gang was way better compared to P1Shioon.

Hopefully chapter 130 will be out in 2-4 hours. I've been sitting here F5ing all day


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Lot's of cool characters/scenarios in the series, Gang and Honse more than made up for all of the bullshit.


Basically the only ones I actually liked.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

i honestly didnt like it, but its been so long i forgot the reasons why


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2013)

Honse being the only good character for the most part was one of them does


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

^ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prolly Elder Jeon


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn he sure waited awhile to let it all out 

But from the looks of the rest of the chapter he's not gonna have much time to bullshit.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2013)

the bad man is back


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 27, 2013)

cod damn it.....translate it internet! I need my breaker fix!


----------



## Face (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if he is heading back to Seoul?
If NAD were to return to the city now, it would make things very interesting.

His timing is kind of bad though. Shioon still has to deal with the SUC.


----------



## Recaso (Sep 27, 2013)

Damn it! I wanted cute reunion with Lady Sosul, if NAD shows up now, Shi-Woon won't have that training arc.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 27, 2013)

that would be horse shit! shioon needs that fucking training arc then he would just unleash the beast! he'd be punking motherfuckers left and right!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

in this page

Scannnnnnnnnnnnn

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



ROFL OMG SERA WHY YOU SO AWESOME. Did so much damage from just sitting in the helicopter :rofl




Double Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon hallucinating, thanking Elder Jun  . NAD IS BACK IN TOWN MOTHERFUCKERS. TIME TO GET THE PARTY STARTED!!!!!


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2013)

That wonderful cover. 

And I'm downright surprised at the direction that plot has taken.  It's going to be a clusterfuck of awesome if both SUC and NAD are running loose at the same time.


----------



## Face (Sep 27, 2013)

I wonder if NAD has any plans for Shioon.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Link removed
> 
> Scannnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sera gawd damn, didn't even have to leave the chopper and did the most to embarrass Glasses 

Kaiser is getting more and more interesting 

And 9AD is heading back to Seoul 

Also just realized 9AD had 9 people with him, wonder if he taught each of them one style


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> That wonderful cover.
> 
> And I'm downright surprised at the direction that plot has taken.  It's going to be a clusterfuck of awesome if both SUC and NAD are running loose at the same time.



Yeah, didn't expect NAD to show up in Korea until Part 3. Now he's apparently going to appear soon enough... But I wonder whether he'll actually do something or just watch as SUC tries to take over the country...

And lol, it looks like Shioon's fight will quickly become known in the Murim thanks to Sera


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2013)

The shits about to hit the fan, I have no clue how all of this is going to play out. 



BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This could be our ghetto Shinmujengpe for Shioon... 



Who needs a training arc?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 28, 2013)

Jotun said:


> This could be our ghetto Shinmujengpe for Shioon...
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a training arc?



Hmmmmmmm.... Well... Considering this is Shioon, who learns techniques just by watching them, this could actually happen :amazed


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2013)

Wonder if the guys there are trained by 9ad 9 vs shiwoon maybe

Also smart move sera

Smug face is shitty bricks if he is seeing this


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if the *guys there are trained by 9ad 9 vs shiwoon maybe*
> 
> Also smart move sera
> 
> Smug face is shitty bricks if he is seeing this



Perfect set up for Shiwoon to learn them by fighting them


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2013)

At this point, Sera x Shioon for real. Like seriously, she excels in every category AND they've "kissed" already. Gonna be mad if he doesn't end up with her. Their babies would be gods.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2013)

Shiwoon and sosul kids would be the gods in reality in this story monsters but sera would be okay


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2013)

Awww,training Shiwoon right now seems unlikely..


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if the guys there are trained by 9ad 9 vs shiwoon maybe



I rather doubt that they were trained by NAD. 



Jotun said:


> At this point, Sera x Shioon for real. Like seriously, she excels in every category AND they've "kissed" already. Gonna be mad if he doesn't end up with her. Their babies would be gods.



Shioon's going to have a harem by the end and Sera will certainly be a part of it.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2013)

My eyes widened when I saw that two page spread. Finally. It's time.


----------



## scottlw (Sep 28, 2013)

i had the same feeling when i seen it Imagine.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

Now that 9AD is back all I need is for him to find Glasses guy


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Shiwoon and sosul kids would be the gods in reality in this story monsters but sera would be okay



Let me be delusional 

Now we wait for the panel when 9AD and Shioon meet. I can't wait to see 9AD's face when he starts hearing about his disciples legend.


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 28, 2013)

Imagine if they have a Breaker live movie...


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 28, 2013)

that would be amazing

also yeah he learns by watching, just have kwon fight some people while shioon watches = instant god


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

Xenophobia said:


> Imagine if they have a Breaker live movie...



All of them are too ugly to be Sera.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> That wonderful cover.
> 
> And I'm downright surprised at the direction that plot has taken.  It's going to be a clusterfuck of awesome if both SUC and NAD are running loose at the same time.



Everyone except Jung, butler guy and Bald Ryu would get completely obliterated by current Shioon.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> All of them are too ugly to be Sera.



Including the dudes too. 

I like the political direction that we're taking now, i wonder if this was the guy who ordered the hit on NAD's girlfriend, with NAD finally in view... 

think i might have to dust off my graphic program. 

I hope that video makes it out to the murim world, the world's gotta know there's a new pimp in town


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 28, 2013)

Someone explain what the hell happened in the middle part of the chapter?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2013)

That NAD panel... Looks good but at the same time looks really unfinished. Almost like fanart or a draft sketch.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2013)

The 'sketchy' panels should be reserved to be used only when the character is feeling extreme anger. It feels kind of cheap and lazy here.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering I'm pretty sure one of the guys is the super awesome driver who can't fight at all I doubt it


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2013)

Cool guys fat older brother.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just read A-Teams scans. This just chapter was amazing and seeing the return of 9AD was the icing on the cake. Looking forward to next week's chap.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2013)

Morglay said:


> That NAD panel... Looks good but at the same time looks really unfinished. Almost like fanart or a draft sketch.





Atlantic Storm said:


> The 'sketchy' panels should be reserved to be used only when the character is feeling extreme anger. It feels kind of cheap and lazy here.



yeah i know, it seems poorly used here. i would've rather seen a high quality nad shot, like the shirtless one against the fence.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Shioon needs to train so he can beat some sense into Chunwoo.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> I rather doubt that they were trained by NAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Shioon's going to have a harem by the end and Sera will certainly be a part of it.



The only problem is so far he's oblivious toward all of the girls that want to shag him. Either that, or he's good at acting so dense.....


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

Xenophobia said:


> Imagine if they have a Breaker live movie...



Why don't you challenge yourself and try use people in hollywood.

Rain can stay, he's in hollywood and he's also awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

I think all the actors Xeno posted besides Sera's are spot on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2013)

The guy who'd play Shioon looks like an Asian Justin Bieber, lawl 

The shit gonna hit the fan, dammit! What a chapter! Things are in motion now, hope Shioon gets his shit together fast. The incoming fights will be so epic!!!


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2013)

SUC boss is going to get wrecked by NAD.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 28, 2013)

There were some hectic "feels" mid chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like bieber as shiwoon?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> SUC boss is going to get wrecked by NAD.


...

Why?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2013)

That guy with the glasses does not seem to learn. I think he will get 1 panneled in the near future.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That guy with the glasses does not seem to learn. I think he will get 1 panneled in the near future.



9AD is gonna snatch his heart out when he finds him.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> ...
> 
> Why?



When he finds out they've been hunting down Shioon, he will not be happy. Which he most likely will unless the SUC decide to stop going after Shioon.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

Would 9AD care about the SUC going after Shiwoon though? I mean he did break his ki center to keep him from going into the Murim in the first place, it was Shiwoon's decision to go in anyway.

If anything he might not give a damn.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Would 9AD care about the SUC going after Shiwoon though? I mean he did break his ki center to keep him from going into the Murim in the first place, it was Shiwoon's decision to go in anyway.
> 
> If anything he might not give a damn.




The reason why 9AD broke Shioon's Ki Centre was out of concern for his well being.  That didn't help him in any way. 

In fact the broken Ki Centre was what caused Shioon to return to the murim in the first place. Everyone with a grudge against Chunwoo went after him. As a result Shioon was forced to go to the Sunwoo clan for protection. He didn't decide to get involved. He was forced to.


9AD may pretend he has no interest in Shioon once he gets back to Seoul, but we all know deep down he still cares about his disciple. He will eventually get involved in some way.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 28, 2013)

Fucken finally, after 130 chaps.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> ...
> 
> Why?


You don't think he's going to care that they've been using his name without his permission to cause chaos? Or that they've been trying to murder his one genuine apprentice?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> You don't think he's going to care that they've been using his name without his permission to cause chaos? Or that they've been trying to murder his one genuine apprentice?


No. Not at all. I doubt he's unaware of SUC's activity, shit's on the fucking news. It's likely all part of the plan. He certainly isn't going to like them, will probably smack a few of them around but that's just part of his character now.

As for Shioon, I doubt he'll act in his defense. He either genuinely doesn't give a darn about him anymore, or he's keeping up a pretense of ambivalence in order to keep Shioon safe. Either way, I don't see him openly defending Shioon or punishing those that are targeting him.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2013)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, it all comes down to the author and how he wants to portray 9AD. He could be a douche who still cares, Sasuke batshit insane syndrome, conveniently doesn't know anything, or chaotic neutral.

At this point, him feigning indifference doesn't really do jack shit. We have seen people try to kill Shioon these past 130 chapters for just being connected to 9AD at some point. The only thing 9AD could do to help keep Shioon safe is kill most of the murim... 

So, yeah. Maybe he has heard rumors and doesn't believe them because he shattered Shioon's ki center personally. It isn't really like he can talk to anyone in the murim at this point, anyone he comes across is gonna get fucked up.

BUT, I can see Bald Ryu coming in to play by praising Shioon if they face off. This could trigger good guy 9AD again. Idk, grasping for straws at this point.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't expect we'll be seeing "Good Guy" Chunwoo for awhile. Until Shi-Ho is healed, at least.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the author is making too many events in shiwoons favor. I mean that some things seems deus ex.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 29, 2013)

I heard a rumor recently that the breaker is going to end this year and that the author is starting season 3(which is the last of the trilogy)Is it true?







Original Sin said:


> I think the author is making too many events in shiwoons favor. I mean that some things seems deus ex.



Yeah, I agree with you on that.


----------



## bludvein (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think the author is making too many events in shiwoons favor. I mean that some things seems deus ex.



Thats not how I see it.. Pretty much the opposite actually. Everything that could go wrong for Shioon has. The only thing he has going for him is that he isn't dead when he should be.

Broken ki center courtesy of his master, assassination attempts, being held hostage, kidnapped, drained of most of his blood, a botched trap for the SUC, and being saved due to the sacrifice of Elder Jeon don't leave me with a "too easy" vibe. Really the bad far outnumbers the good. How many times has Shioon been beaten within an inch of his life now?

Things finally look a little up for him, if you ignore the imminent clusterfuck of the SUC and BFD trying to take over Seoul. Plus Shioon being the Gaju of the Sunwoo is NOT going to go over well with the MMA, despite 3AD thinking well of him.



Punk Zebra said:


> I heard a rumor recently that the breaker is going to end this year and that the author is starting season 3(which is the last of the trilogy)Is it true?



I think its just that, a rumor. We only have 3 months (aka 12 chapters, assuming he doesn't miss a week). No way this season can be wrapped up so quickly.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2013)

I love the series, but Shioon has so much going for him. A very lovable Mary Sue. The author is really good at making people look genuinely badass.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

> Thats not how I see it.. Pretty much the opposite actually. Everything that could go wrong for Shioon has. The only thing he has going for him is that he isn't dead when he should be.
> 
> Broken ki center courtesy of his master, assassination attempts, being held hostage, kidnapped, drained of most of his blood, a botched trap for the SUC, and being saved due to the sacrifice of Elder Jeon don't leave me with a "too easy" vibe. Really the bad far outnumbers the good. How many times has Shioon been beaten within an inch of his life now?
> 
> Things finally look a little up for him, if you ignore the imminent clusterfuck of the SUC and BFD trying to take over Seoul. Plus Shioon being the Gaju of the Sunwoo is NOT going to go over well with the MMA, despite 3AD thinking well of him.



except all are overcame quite easily.

Just now he didn't get taken away because of honor and his resilience. His broken Ki center healed and if anything he came back much stronger. He overpowered the the bald ryu by going black threshold. He helped the nerd girl and doctor guy escape through his willpower. I would rather these events happen through his actual hard work. The egg thing he got at the beginning made his fighting life too easy. If the author wanted to do this he could have made more fighters actually beat his shit despite the overwhelming advantages he has.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2013)

well the egg thing was needed because no matter how hard he worked he wouldnt ever get stronger due to how his ki system worked.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, but it made him way too strong. And he easily understands how to do techniques almost immediately.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2013)

well yeah hes been able to do that since part one(foot techniques)

the whole point of his character is that hed be an amazing martial artist if his ki center wasnt terrible pre upgrade


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2013)

Shioon will finally be able to do smtg

He hasn't beaten a guy fighting seriously against him since the beginning of the series

all of them were too arrogant and Cool Guy is gay for him

He had to become a competent fighter after 200 chaps


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

^Well to be fair he would've beat Glasses guy had Doc not saved him.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 30, 2013)

i like how fast he learns and the medicine power boost, it's shaping up to make some entertaining fights.


----------



## Face (Sep 30, 2013)

If bald ryu comes face to face with GMR, I am sure he'll be the one to reveal that shioon has partially overcome the effects of BOT.
Which is something no one else has been able to do.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 3, 2013)

Small 4-6 hour delay. Could be less, he says it will be out sometime Friday in the afternoon and it's already 10am Friday in South Korea so~


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2013)

Not bad hope we see more of 9 ad


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 4, 2013)

The big-boobed, long-legged oneesan is back!  . And lol, Hyuk is practically blushing there..


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 4, 2013)

So Chun's O-face is creepy.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2013)

Chapter 11

Scan!

Edit:

AUTHOR DONT WASTE NO TIME. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BOI


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2013)

So glasses guy got demoted

But now he has a hot subordinate

So is it a win or a loss for him?


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the translators note is accurate.  Shioon was probably fighting him in his mind during his recovery.  Now he wants to see if he can hold up to the real thing


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2013)

There were some extra chapters with her and Glasses Guy in part 1, they were already kind of partners. I didn't see this duel coming, so awesome 

Edit:


> I think the translators note is accurate. Shioon was probably fighting him in his mind during his recovery. Now he wants to see if he can hold up to the real thing



Yeah, he has been his "goal" since meeting him.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ohhh man. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Better now than later it's getting crazy now.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh snap, interesting turn of events.  I'm going to love this duel.  So-Chun's fangirling of Shioon is about to hit new levels of crazy.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Chapter 11
> 
> Scan!
> 
> ...



Oh Fuck!! It's game time!!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2013)

this must be good, next chapter shall be goooooooooooood!


----------



## Griever (Oct 4, 2013)

Shit!, Shit!!! this series really knows how to keep you on edge.  

Next couple of chapters should be really good... The third part comes out in, December wasn't it?, so they should be trying to wrap part two up.... should get pretty crazy


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 4, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> this must be good, next chapter shall be goooooooooooood!



Indeed !  . The long-awaited rematch bwtween Shioon and Hyuk - But this time, with Shioon actually being able to put up a decent fight instead of just getting beat up! Their first fight as Murim equals!!

..... The author'd better not cockblock us here by having Ha-il and that other dude stopping them... Or one of the Elders appearing and putting a stop to the fight before it has even begun...


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2013)

I could see Shioon stopping the duel and praising So Chun. It would be the "Gaju" thing to do, especially since it will most likely be a friendly duel.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2013)

my reaction to this chapter


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 4, 2013)

..... o looks its shi woons boyfriend.........


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know how the writers do it, how they keep making the Shioon the nicest bad-arse in the world. Biggest softy and biggest bad-arse. You'd think those things would get in the way of the other but he does it effortlessly


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> my reaction to this chapter



actually this has been my reaction for like the past ten chapters


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 4, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Chapter 11
> 
> Scan!
> 
> ...



Did..did that friend just blush?

And it's onnn!


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 4, 2013)

After Shioon beats him this time, Sera and Jinie will have to fight off So Chun in order to protect Shioon's chastity.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> After Shioon beats him this time, Sera and Jinie will have to fight off So Chun in order to protect Shioon's chastity.



              .


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't know how the writers do it, how they keep making the Shioon the nicest bad-arse in the world. Biggest softy and biggest bad-arse. You'd think those things would get in the way of the other but he does it effortlessly



I totally agree. 

He's a strange mix of traits for a main character that shouldn't work but really does. 

I actually tried to read Veritas after starting The Breaker but had to drop it quickly because, aside the very similar inital set up, the main character really made me throw up in comparison, just another basic shonen main a la Naruto. A lot less interesting that my man Shioon.

Hell, I find amazing that they even manage in this manga to make Shioon getting his ass kicked _*completely epic*_.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 4, 2013)

did he seriously just blush


----------



## Lezu (Oct 4, 2013)

Boshi said:


> did he seriously just blush



Yeah, lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2013)

just wondering, isn?t the new chick with glasses guy the one from the spin offs?


----------



## darthpsykoz (Oct 4, 2013)

Boshi said:


> did he seriously just blush



chicks always go crazy for the gay ones....


----------



## Stannis (Oct 4, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> just wondering, isn?t the new chick with glasses guy the one from the spin offs?



jup


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooooooooooo boy, this going to be epic!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> After Shioon beats him this time, Sera and Jinie will have to fight off So Chun in order to protect Shioon's chastity.



He took it in the turd cutter a long time ago, so their efforts would be futile...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Dat blush 

So Chun confirmed for bottom bitch.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> just wondering, isn?t the new chick with glasses guy the one from the spin offs?



spin offs? where
?


----------



## Face (Oct 4, 2013)

I think So-Chun is not the same as he was when he fought Shioon in part 1.

I am willing to bet that the image that Shioon has been fighting in his head is a weaker version. It's already been hinted that So-Chun has been training in seclusion. He is a prodigy so chances are Shioon will still lose despite his improvements. However I do believe he is very close to reaching that level.

Shioon will give him a good fight.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> spin offs? where
> ?



I was mistaken, they started in part 2.

*9.5* / *19.5* are the agent girl extras. *48.5* is about the author/writer team visiting a Paris/Japan expo.

I would really recommend downloading from *Ateam* because it doesn't seem like that site got permission to upload. Not a big deal, but yeah


----------



## Ceria (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Dat blush
> 
> So Chun confirmed for bottom bitch.



His uke status was confirmed a while ago but this adds to it.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 4, 2013)

So after shioon loses he will update his meditation technique which will make him get stronger as he continues on his journey to badassery.

But this won't be  fight to the "death" because I really doubt Chun can keep shioon down when the old doctor was unable to.

But still gonna be an awesome fight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

i think so chun will just fall deeper in love with shioon during the fight after seeing his new abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2013)

Shiwoon will probably my make this fight close but not win yet but he will make hyuk quit because shiwoon will keep getting up


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

Rather than So-Chun quitting I feel that the fight will be interrupted before they manage to finish it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2013)

:roflLMAO! I died laughing when the young master started blushing.

Next chapter, Shioon will be stopped for having intent to kill with bad ass technique, which then leaves young master shocked at his growth and potential


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 5, 2013)

I think So Chun is one of the 10 masters of Murim.

In other words: He no punk bitch!


----------



## Space (Oct 5, 2013)

Shioon will be able to beat the So Chun from back in the days, but he will lose in the end because So Chun has also grown in the meantime.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think it'll be close at all. But Shioon will be incredibly impressive none the less. If he forces So Chun to fight seriously then it's a victory for him, anyway, because he's only been learning martial arts for a few months.

The So Chun Shioon remembers in the Incarnate Illusion technique isn't really So Chun's full strength, so it's only natural that he'll exceed that version of himself.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2013)

For some reason I think the fight might be stopped because Shioon overdoes it a little.


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2013)

you guys all going off on that blush  I think he simply was flustered for a moment sensing Shioon's aura. Those two panels of his face and that grin, it looks just like 9AD and the blush or whatever was to emphasize that he recognized Shioon had evolved a lot since last they met.

Either way, looking forward to this fight, and laughing in advance about the elder's reaction when they hear about this sparring match


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

except the dude has had gay vibes since part 1.


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2013)

well yeah but that's just being played around with shioon's female harem is big enough as it is 

and tbh, I've seen gayer, I think it's quite plausible he is so fixiated on Shioon given his own story as the uber genius - and now comes this no name who shows him something that all his genius can't achieve no matter how hard he tries, of course he'd be fascinated and want to fight him again once he has grown some ...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2013)

question would people hate it if shiwoon won? i would not mind if he actually has grown to be superior to hyuk.


----------



## Face (Oct 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> question would people hate it if shiwoon won? i would not mind if he actually has grown to be superior to hyuk.



I wouldn't mind it either. However I would rather see Shioon learn some new techniques as opposed to beating So-Chun.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2013)

Just..anything other than Shiwoon being beaten to a pulp and then the opponent quiting due to recognizing his latent talent and will.

It's about time the boy started to win some goddamned fights.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it would be better for the story and for the fans if Shioon stopped the duel himself if he notices So-Chun is superior. It would show us his mental growth. I don't think the Elder's will ever second guess Shioon after what they saw on the island.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 6, 2013)

I really don't see So-Chun winning. He has undoubtedly improved, but so has Shioon. This fight will either be a draw or Shioon will outright win. Shioon isn't an idiot, he knows the real So-Chun will be much stronger than the illusionary So-Chun. However, training against So-Chun for so long should also give Shioon a slight advantage, at this point Shioon should have So-Chun's movements memorized. He'll likely be able to predict So-Chun's movements.


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2013)

I have no answer to this... on the one hand might argue that despite shioon's growth it is yet to early to beat him - on the other hand, beating Hhyuk So Chun is one step towards being able to stop his own master later on and I am guessing that IS where we are headed, amongst other things...


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm gonna bet on a slight tie with So chun being more skilled taking the lead. Shiwoon might've evolved and all but to beat someone so hyped this early? Idk


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 7, 2013)

I definitely feel that this page will come into play soon

Magi 200 and Sinbad ch. 11

Hopefully through his fight with Shioon (and most likely a Kwon interruption) So chun will know that the SUC has infiltrated his clan


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 7, 2013)

I really don't think there are many people that can actually kill shioon now, he just keeps getting up


----------



## Wrath (Oct 7, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't think Kwon will interrupt an honorable duel, but I do think So-Chun will end up helping Shioon with the SUC in some way.


I actually think we're heading towards So Chun being forced to fight Shioon for real as a result of SUC machinations.


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

doubt it. what IS coming eventually is So Chun taking over and showing his good for nothing elder bro his place. that dude trying to mess up their fight might well be a first step in that direction...

I kinda expect the 2nd arc to finish with SUC goin down, Chundomoon being cleaned out good and both Sunwoo and Chundomoon moving closer together with each other and the alliance or what will be left of it by that time. I also think Shioon and 9AD will meet, and it will not go well, and the  third arc then will leave the issues of 9AD, Sosul and the global mayhem blackforest chief is stirring up...

So due to that I think the elder Chundomoon hyung is gonna get it this arc and then vacate the premises for good hence I dont see Shioon and So Chun being pitted against each other as antagonists in earnest. these two are the future of murin so to speak, they will not oppose each other imho but both have their part in whatever rebirth this world might get eventually


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I actually think we're heading towards So Chun being forced to fight Shioon for real as a result of SUC machinations.



It could happen. The author knows how to handle fights and hype, so it's all good.

It would be funny/interesting if So-Chun helped Shioon perfect BoT. We did get a panel of So-Chun recreating a lost art, it isn't that crazy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 7, 2013)

Hyuk So-Chun should just obliterate So-Jung already.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2013)

He shamed Shioon, it will most likely be Shioon who puts So-Jung in his place. Hopefully in front of the whole Murim Alliance.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I actually think we're heading towards So Chun being forced to fight Shioon for real as a result of SUC machinations.



I was thinking that earlier, once Kwon finds out that Hyuk is present i think there's going to be some discussion regarding that handlebar mustache guy. 

That's assuming Kwon doesn't execute the Kwon stomp on that little shit the moment he sees him. 

*Kwon stomp hits opponents with the same force he used exiting and landing from the helicopter.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

Jotun said:


> He shamed Shioon, it will most likely be Shioon who puts So-Jung in his place. Hopefully in front of the whole Murim Alliance.



This is what I am waiting for


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

I admit Shioon deserves to beat the crap outa So-Jung (? cant remember his name ) - but as much as Shioon deserves that revenge it ought to be So-Chun who steps up to the responsibility of leading the clan once he learns all there is to know about his hyung's and the elder mustache master's actions.

COme to think of it we could get that both,or maybe all 3:

1) Shioon vs So Chun
2) So Jung steps in stirring up trouble, interrupting the fight
3)Kwon steps in, revealing the SUC connection, maybe with some research help from Seira
4)Shioon officially challenges So Jung and beats him
5)SoChun publicly demotes So Jung and takes over Chundomoon


In a way that would be resolving things too neatly though - then again SUC has spread enough chaos, it is time they are dealt with.


speaking of what SUC caused, it's about time we see Shioon visiting his mother again. He probably does so every day but it still would be kinda nice to see it happen. On another note, if she cares about him even a tiny bit Sahee should have started trying to find out about Shioons alternate life considering all the exposure she had by now - sure there are more important plot points atm and sure, most people wanna see her go to hell and root for Seira or Jinnie...

but hey, I hate lose ends like that and personally, I like all them girls so ...


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2013)

If SaeHee dies, is she still considered a loose end? 

I don't think we will get another mom panel until something is resolved/revealed.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2013)

lol Sahee is irrelevant.


----------



## Face (Oct 7, 2013)

I wonder how So-Chun and So-Jung compare in terms of power?

So-Jung was completely helpless against a Grandmaster to the point where he could not follow Kwon movements at all. Where as So-Chun managed to exchange blows with GMR for a short period of time.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

Smug face needs to get beat bad by shiwoon he is behind such which attack shiwoon many times and hurt his mother as well as are responsible for the elder. Smug face is shiwoons fight.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 8, 2013)

New cover I think
Well


----------



## haegar (Oct 8, 2013)

changed colors for visibility


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2013)

haegar said:


> changed colors for visibility



 very nice


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm guessing this is for the Volume Cover? Was posted a day before... that other cover


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I'm guessing this is for the Volume Cover? Was posted a day before... that other cover



That a naked apron with Sera?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 9, 2013)

haegar said:


> changed colors for visibility



Oh my!


----------



## Griever (Oct 9, 2013)

Ceria said:


> That a naked apron with Sera?



looks more like Shiho, no?.


----------



## haegar (Oct 9, 2013)

looks like shiho to me, see in better contrast:



also seems to be she striking a phoenix from the ashes pose under that apron? thats the vibe I get at least ... maybe shze gonna be back by end of volume? Didnt expect that though tbh thought she'd be thawed off again by vol3 ....


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2013)

Those covers


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

Shiho cover nice


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder if this part or the next part is going to have a tournament like event where Shioon is named a Dragon of X number of arts. Then again i wonder if there would need to be such an event. 

I kind of get the feeling there's gonna be a training arc in the future, either with Hyuk or Kwon but i wonder if that would end this part.


----------



## haegar (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the training for arc 3 ending will be IN arc 3. The last chapters heavily implied that Shioon has just now reached yet another stage of*goomoonryong level* (both in spirit, aura and fighting skills given what he showed against doc and how that old fart acnowledged him) and I kinda expect this to be enough powerup for this arc given the fact that we have not seen him perfect and routinely use ALL the higher level techniques -yet. Focus stomp will happen more often and we might see a black origin end of arc fight - but proper master training to face 9AD, to bring back Sosul, that is yet to come laters


----------



## aegon (Oct 10, 2013)

Basically everytime shioon stays for few days in the hospital is like a training arc, just off panelled. now he will fight see some new techniques, memorize them and become even stronger. 

In any case it is clear that he will not be on the level of his master when he will meet him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2013)

dam, was sad to see vertias go, but Breaker more than makes up for it. 

Question is 9 dragons part of the murim top 10 or is he solo. And who is the Kaiser guy?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2013)

We don't know the answer to any of those questions yet. Based on hype and portrayal, Nine Arts is probably solo but just as powerful as a so called Grand-Master. The Kaiser's identity and motivations are not known yet. All we know is that he's the leader of the Black Forest Defence which Nine Arts works under.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2013)

^okay I wasn't sure, I just caught up, but had like five months in between reading chapters. 

Are there any thoughts on Shiwoon's dad? Or do people just read him as an important character? 

Because I just don't see how Shinwoon would jump as much as he has in what a few months? Even the characters in story have said its basically absurd to think he would be as good as he is. 

I also liked the interaction with the doc and elder, was good to see that end amicably. The doc is a cool character and didn't want to see him get taken out so soon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> *UGH DREADED BLUE TEXT AT THE END. FUCK ME*



The message at the end says (according to ChaoticKen) that five pages will be uploaded tomorrow (because they couldn't get'em done today)....


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 11, 2013)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^okay I wasn't sure, I just caught up, but had like five months in between reading chapters.
> 
> Are there any thoughts on Shiwoon's dad? Or do people just read him as an important character?
> 
> ...



he was given that billion dollar murim pill in part 1 remember?

that unleashed the chi of a master in his flawed body.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> The message at the end says (according to ChaoticKen) that five pages will be uploaded tomorrow (because they couldn't get'em done today)....



 You better not be lying to me man


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> You better not be lying to me man



Man, just read his post for yourself if you don't believe me  :

Read on Batoto


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 11, 2013)

No shiho?
Also, oddly enough, i'm sad/unhappy that so chun lost his boner for shiyoon.


----------



## zapman (Oct 11, 2013)

shioon obv just testing atm


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> No shiho?
> Also, oddly enough, i'm sad/unhappy that so chun lost his boner for shiyoon.



The trans seems a little off, where is he getting that impression from anyways?

These last 5 pages better be Shioon blocking/dodging the hit, then saying something like "I'm done warming up, are you? :sanji"


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> The trans seems a little off, where is he getting that impression from anyways?
> 
> These last 5 pages better be Shioon blocking/dodging the hit, then saying something like "I'm done warming up, are you? :sanji"



That's pretty much what I'm thinking. So-Chun is being a little too arrogant. Can't blame him though, not like he could predict Shioon's rapid development.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Not a bad start but what the hell is So Chun talking about?


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Not a bad start but what the hell is So Chun talking about?



I think he believes that Shioon gained the title of Gaju undeservedly and is using that title to get what he wants. He was definitely in awe of Shioon's spirit during their first meeting, but that doesn't mean he understands Shioon's true strength.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I think he believes that Shioon gained the title of Gaju undeservedly and is using that title to get what he wants. He was definitely in awe of Shioon's spirit during their first meeting, but that doesn't mean he understands Shioon's true strength.



Guess Shiwoon will teach him otherwise in this match


----------



## tgre (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a feeling that so chun will get a double boner after this fight

I need more Gyu-bum Yi though

he wears the best fucking suits D:


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 11, 2013)

Sense that this new fight will be epic


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2013)

oh lol what a nasty cliffhanger 
that guy, meaning to put him in his places on the last page, lol. he isn't stupid enough to underestimate him again given what he has seen of Shioon, so the only reason I can see for calling him *arrogant* is that deep down he is still afraid of that massive spirit which he felt just moments ago as strong as ever, even stronger than before, when he entered the room last chapter 

Im kinda expecting the missing 5 pages to confirm that subconscious sentiment of his 

I say foottechnique next page, followed by focus stomp to shake the dude out of his delusions


----------



## Lezu (Oct 11, 2013)

Still waiting for those 5 pages.

I hope Shioon will beat his ass.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 11, 2013)

Ignorant fuck doesn't know what Shioon went through. Also, Shioon's goal is to fully appreciate So Chun's capability, how the hell is that arrogant?


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2013)

oh he will get it again in the missing pages I bet 

double meaning there - I expect a close win for Sochun or a draw, maaaaaybe, but the very least we will see is an attack that surprises him rly badass end of chapter and then we get the real cliffhanger    - maybe I should just go hibernate 7 days the wait is gonna kill me ...

on another matter, I didn't get on first read that jinnie is deliberately distracting Kwon 

I bet he will sense their Ki explode once they get serious


----------



## Ceria (Oct 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Ignorant fuck doesn't know what Shioon went through. Also, Shioon's goal is to fully appreciate So Chun's capability, how the hell is that arrogant?



Hyuk sees that as arrogance, because he doesn't know any better i guess. Shioon's going to show him the error of his ways and i think he'll be back on that dick for lack of a better expression.


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2013)

Ceria said:


> This author is a unique one, what the hell else does he have to do that takes precedence over his weekly chapters?



you are aware authors are human beings like everybody else, yes? spending 2 days on the toilet due to bad food, catching a flue, having a row with your spouse that sets you off for two days and messes with your workflow, his little kid barfing all over the ipad he draws on, hell what do I know? I don't give the slightest fuck. this is one of the very few series that delivers QUALITY on a regular, reliable basis - I will rant and moan to vent my frustration about the wait if there is some but holding it against the author personally like that is just ... eh I dunno what it is ...let's not go there ...


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 11, 2013)

First time i've seen some good trolling in this manga.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2013)

"_Arrogantl_y"

What the hell you're talking about, So Chun?


----------



## Griever (Oct 11, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> "_Arrogantl_y"
> 
> What the hell you're talking about, So Chun?



Probably the fact that shioon invited him to the sunwoo headquarters and requested a duel there and ha-ill asking him to take it easy on Shioon. It's not inconceivable that he would take this as Shioon trying to back him into a corner by using the sunwoo to intimidate him, or something like that.. 

his intentions will no doubt be cleared up in the next couple chapters though.

edit: i get a strange feeling that Shioon is going to pull out Glasses' tech....


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

Shioon is just warming up. So chun will be surprised.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Facccccckkkkkk need dem 5 pages. I predict a ghost foot tech and an attack from behind.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 11, 2013)

Inb4 he rips so chuns arms as he's about to strike a la glasses guy.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2013)

haegar said:


> you are aware authors are human beings like everybody else, yes? spending 2 days on the toilet due to bad food, catching a flue, having a row with your spouse that sets you off for two days and messes with your workflow, his little kid barfing all over the ipad he draws on, hell what do I know? I don't give the slightest fuck. this is one of the very few series that delivers QUALITY on a regular, reliable basis - I will rant and moan to vent my frustration about the wait if there is some but holding it against the author personally like that is just ... eh I dunno what it is ...let's not go there ...



It's a 2 man team, but yeah the author/artist has told the readers multiple times that he just isn't used to drawing at this pace. Who knows when writers block kicks in for his partner. The main reason for this 5 page back up seems to be the vacation he took, because he didn't work on the series at all. I feel for the guy, it sucks having to catch up on shit you NEED to do right after a vacation.


----------



## Griever (Oct 11, 2013)

It is pretty interesting though. This is the first time I've ever anxiously waited a day for 5 pages rather than a week for a chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2013)

He will use that old doctor?s techs


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2013)

inb4 Shioon in the last page



Griever said:


> Probably the fact that shioon invited him to the sunwoo headquarters and requested a duel there and ha-ill asking him to take it easy on Shioon. It's not inconceivable that he would take this as Shioon trying to back him into a corner by using the sunwoo to intimidate him, or something like that..
> .


Make sense...


----------



## Griever (Oct 11, 2013)

^ yeah, normally when there is a duel between two members of opposing houses or clans, it should be set in neutral territory... an oversight by Shioon probably brought on by inexperience as the head of a clan and excitement.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2013)

Man,I can't believe I am waiting so eagerly for just 5 pages..


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2013)

Shiwoon is gonna surprise hyuk he will probably catch his punch like hyuk did in part one when shiwoon was about to hit the bully when they first met


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

Shiwoon will finally lay the beat down on this absolute cock-womble.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2013)

If you want to talk about using someone else's techniques, then you know who would be a better choice than Ghost Hands or Glasses?

So Chun.

After all Shioon has been training all this time by fighting the Incarnate Illusion version of So Chun, which he even referenced last chapter, so if Shioon's picked up on anyone's techniques it should be his.

Of course Shioon doesn't really steal techniques from other people, he just learns techniques which are properly taught to him really quickly. The case of him versus Ryuji wasn't actually him copying but remembering the techniques NAD recorded for him on the phone.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2013)

New , has Vol 8 cover with Cool Guy on it. The Google translate is iffy, sounds like he finished faster than he thought and he only needs a page or two left? He also says the last page of the 5 is going to make an impact without dialogue? The dude isn't sleeping well either I think.


----------



## Griever (Oct 11, 2013)

Wrath said:


> If you want to talk about using someone else's techniques, then you know who would be a better choice than Ghost Hands or Glasses?
> 
> So Chun.
> 
> After all Shioon has been training all this time by fighting the Incarnate Illusion version of So Chun, which he even referenced last chapter, so if Shioon's picked up on anyone's techniques it should be his.



I don't know, i can't recall So-Chun using any real techniques on Shioon in their fight.... just an overwhelming amount of ability, or am i just forgetting?.



> Of course Shioon doesn't really steal techniques from other people, he just learns techniques which are properly taught to him really quickly. The case of him versus Ryuji wasn't actually him copying but remembering the techniques NAD recorded for him on the phone.




he didn't copy any of Ryuji's "techniques" just his form, which is a technique in a different category i suppose. but lets not forget how quickly he learned the 'breaking spirit strike' with just a quick demonstration and brief explanation, and more so with his movement techniques.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 11, 2013)

Jotun said:


> New , has Vol 8 cover with Cool Guy on it.


Cool Guy will obviously become a good guy.
Shioon strikes again 



Griever said:


> ^ yeah, normally when there is a duel between two members of opposing houses or clans, it should be set in neutral territory... an oversight by Shioon probably brought on by inexperience as the head of a clan and excitement.


Yeah. Shioon is pretty inexperience as a Clan Head


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it has more to do with the match in general, then the setting of the match.  It seems like you just don't go around asking a member of another clan for a match without it being a serious matter.

I think So-Chun thinks (especially after tattoo guy's request) that Shioon is using him as propoganda to say he had a duel with him and walked away since Shioon is now Gaju and any match where So-Chun injures the Gaju of Sunwoo would have repercussions.  My thoughts at least :/


----------



## Face (Oct 11, 2013)

For anyone interested the 5 pages are out now on DAUM.

I gotta say though.. I am kinda disappointed with the outcome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was so excited to see Shioon pull out something awesome. Turns out he couldn't even dodge the attack.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm fine with what happened, Shioon just laughed that shit off. He probably said something like "You should pay attention" and I hope he said to get serious at the end...



I NEED THE NEXT CHAPTER.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2013)

Face said:


> For anyone interested the 5 pages are out now on DAUM.
> 
> I gotta say though.. I am kinda disappointed with the outcome.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not too disappointed...Shioon still has quite a bit to improve and So Chun is a very talented martial artist.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 11, 2013)

someone said this shits drawn on an ipad? impressive

the reason you would get so hyped and anxious waiting for just 5 pages is because the breaker is JUST THAT FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2013)

[sp]I think it was good, we can?t just expect him to wipe the ass of a guy who has years into this and on top is recognized for having great skills since the beginning.

Without syaing it was cool, the dude failed on purpose and Shioon wa slike "You?re pretty good, i knew it, but i don?t need your pity" and then knee attack before a last badass stance in the last page. Pretty satisfied for the moment IMO[/sp]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 12, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> [sp]I think it was good, we can?t just expect him to wipe the ass of a guy who has years into this and on top is recognized for having great skills since the beginning.
> 
> Without syaing it was cool, the dude failed on purpose and Shioon wa slike "You?re pretty good, i knew it, but i don?t need your pity" and then knee attack before a last badass stance in the last page. Pretty satisfied for the moment IMO[/sp]





*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah I think so too. i mean so chun was one of the few who fought nad in BOT and didn't get wrecked in a second.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 12, 2013)

mangacow 

Last 5 is out


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2013)

Page is missing


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

Shioon is about to get quite an awesome beating.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like Shioon was kind of not taking it seriously I guess? 

Beating incoming for someone.

Edit:

Plz no filler pages next week, I want fight panels


----------



## Blαck (Oct 12, 2013)

Shiwoon better know Tekkai or something because So chun is about man handle him.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, this was expected but I don't think the rest of the match will be ridiculously one sided. Although, Shioon is asking for more than he can take


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2013)

Well..that was interesting..


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 12, 2013)

Shioon is the new Kakashi. Does something epic. In the hospital for 3 weeks.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see Shioon getting a beat down. Do you guys realize what Elder Kwon would do to So-Chun and Chundomoon if Shioon ended up in a hospital bed again? Shioon was clearly holding back as well.
So-Chun may have caught Shioon unprepared when he got serious, but I'm guessing Shioon can handle it. He's likely been fighting a stronger version of So-Chun in the Incarnate state.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 12, 2013)

I want a balanced match no matter who wins at the end.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 12, 2013)

i honestly find shiyoons actions quite cocky.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 12, 2013)

Such a great chapter . Nothing but pure win every week for me. Now it's time for So-Chun to get serious. Because Shioon won't take kindly to a half ass sparring match and you do *NOT* want to displease the Clan Head.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 12, 2013)

bow chika wow wow  

Damn it was worth the wait


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2013)

^lol Shoulda posted the Ateam link if you were gonna post that 

Special Chapter


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Yeah, I don't see Shioon getting a beat down. Do you guys realize what Elder Kwon would do to So-Chun and Chundomoon if Shioon ended up in a hospital bed again? Shioon was clearly holding back as well.



Well, the beating doesn't quite have to be to the extent that Shioon ends up in a hospital bed again.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 12, 2013)

I hope Shioon shows off a new move. And I mean a *new *move, not one that we've seen before. The Black Heaven and Earth School must have plenty of techniques we haven't yet seen.

A defensive technique of some sort would be cool.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2013)

Read the whole chapter in one go, hell yeah!!

Now Shioon has to show So Chun what he's got


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2013)

I actually think shiwoon is gonna win this, he was not trying hard like Hyuk and he will end up doing good.


----------



## tgre (Oct 12, 2013)

OH SHIT OH SHIT

I JUST CAUGHT UP ON THE LAST 5 PAGES

HNNNG

@Preet: Lmfao, to be honest Shioon has spent the majority of the second season in recovery from one of his many fights

I'm with you on this, I don't want to see him get hospitalized again -_-


----------



## Blαck (Oct 12, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I actually think shiwoon is gonna win this, he was not trying hard like Hyuk and he will end up doing good.



To beat someone who didn't get his shit pushed in by a bloodlusted 9AD after one evolution? Too big of a jump imo, now Hyuk winning with mid diff would be a nice start.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> To beat someone who didn't get his shit pushed in by a bloodlusted 9AD after one evolution? Too big of a jump imo, now Hyuk winning with mid diff would be a nice start.



shiwoon is a monster it would not surprise me if he beat hyuk or at least made him give up. i do not think hyuk is stronger then the elder shiwoon faced. i think shiwoon will do very well. i really dont mind the jump in power if shiwoon wins, if he is suppose to face 9 ad and the suc, he should be able to take out someone like hyuk.imo


----------



## Blαck (Oct 12, 2013)

Gabe said:


> shiwoon is a monster it would not surprise me if he beat hyuk or at least made him give up. *i do not think hyuk is stronger then the elder shiwoon faced*. i think shiwoon will do very well. i really dont mind the jump in power if shiwoon wins, if he is suppose to face 9 ad and the suc, he should be able to take out someone like hyuk.imo



I'd hope not on the bolded, I'd place Hyuk close to Grandmaster but there's no telling how strong the other GM's are for that. But for me if Shiwoon is going to win it better be High to extreme difficulty, but I think losing will do him more good because then he can get some training started.


----------



## tgre (Oct 13, 2013)

Well Ji-Gun is meant to be Hyuk's rival if he has a sword in his hand which kind of implies that Hyuk is a fucking beast

I'd really like to believe that Shioon would win but I don't think he will. I think Shioon knows this as well and he's doing this to see how much he's progressed (which is completely understandable)

However I do believe he'll turn Hyuk into a rival of sorts if he isn't one already.

I think the author is doing this to give the Gaju of the Sunwoo clan some much needed asskickery


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 13, 2013)

Awhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! shit Shioon is about to rip him a new one.


----------



## Face (Oct 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I'd hope not on the bolded, I'd place Hyuk close to Grandmaster but there's no telling how strong the other GM's are for that. But for me if Shiwoon is going to win it better be High to extreme difficulty, but I think losing will do him more good because then he can get some training started.




Didn't Shioon make a promise to Elder Jang, that he will never lose a fight again?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 13, 2013)

On one hand, I wouldn't mind if Shioon lost and stopped the fight himself.

On my much stronger, more beautiful hand which is 100x better, I want Shioon to just stomp his way to the end of the series


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 13, 2013)

so do I, he's lost enough times, it's time for him to lay the smack down already


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Face said:


> Didn't Shioon make a promise to Elder Jang, that he will never lose a fight again?



Don't remember that but that'd be some ol' Zoro shit


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 13, 2013)

man y'all mofo's don't know.

So-Chun is one of the 10 masters of Murim...he's no joke.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 13, 2013)

Can someone explain the difference between a munju and a gaju...  Or are they synonyms?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 13, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Can someone explain the difference between a munju and a gaju...  Or are they synonyms?


Munju = Master of a School
Gaju = Head of a Clan

Two different types of organisation.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Well Ji-Gun is meant to be Hyuk's rival if he has a sword in his hand which kind of implies that Hyuk is a fucking beast
> 
> I'd really like to believe that Shioon would win but I don't think he will. I think Shioon knows this as well and he's doing this to see how much he's progressed (which is completely understandable)
> 
> ...



Based on portrayal, Ji-Gun is nowhere near Hyuk So-Chun's strength. Even while performing at maximum capacity, he's only at the strength of one of the SUC's weaker captains, while So-Chun would probably decimate any one of them without much difficulty. Ji-Gun was only stated to have a similar level of genius to So-Chun, which doesn't necessarily dictate strength, because he was thought to have attained the Formless Sword state, when he was just mimicking it.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Oct 13, 2013)

How strong do you think So-Chun is in the Murim world?
Is he nearing Grandmaster level as he wasn't stomped by Nine Arts although he was taken out quite quickly.


----------



## Griever (Oct 13, 2013)

I think So-Chun is at best master level bordering on true master, not even close to grandmaster, the world of the breaker would be drastically reduced in scale if a couple 16-17 year old kids where on the verge of the highest level of mastery of martial arts the series has to offer.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

Hyuk So-Chun obviously isn't an average 16/17 year old kid, though. Likewise, neither is Shioon. I don't see your point.


----------



## tgre (Oct 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Based on portrayal, Ji-Gun is nowhere near Hyuk So-Chun's strength. Even while performing at maximum capacity, he's only at the strength of one of the SUC's weaker captains, while So-Chun would probably decimate any one of them without much difficulty. Ji-Gun was only stated to have a similar level of genius to So-Chun, which doesn't necessarily dictate strength, because he was thought to have attained the Formless Sword state, when he was just mimicking it.



According to The Breaker wiki:



			
				Ji Gun Yoo said:
			
		

> Master Martial Artist (Strong Dragon Style): He is the most talented child genius of geniuses of the Strong Dragon School, and, if using a sword, is said to be a possible rival to So-Chun Hyuk, if not actually defeat him in battle. He was able to counter Jin-Ie's attacks during their first skirmish with relative ease, one of the top five fighters in the Sun-Woo Clan. His skills have earned him the title "Smiling Blade". His skill can be confused with using Jigong, though people who use Jigong have thick hands that are very large with short fingers. While Ji-Gun's finger are thin and long.[4] Due to his skill in his martial art, his outstretched arms feels much longer then it actually is, witnessed by Jin-Ie to be longer than her legs, despite her flexible reaches using them



However I'm more inclined to agree with you because the way Jinie and Ji Gun were portrayed were more like they had the potential to be the best/top 5 etc

Jinie was first introduced as fucking beastly strong but as the series progressed it was VERY evident that she was nowhere near top 5 of Sunwoo clan- what with fucking Elder Kwon, Hal-nim, Gyu-Bum Li, the other elders (elder Jun etc) and so on-

INCONSISTENCIES


----------



## Griever (Oct 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hyuk So-Chun obviously isn't an average 16/17 year old kid, though. Likewise, neither is Shioon. I don't see your point.



You just highlighted my point. 

Ghost hands could have killed shioon at any point (if that where his intent) whereas none of shioons attacks had any effect even when they where clean hits, there is still a world of difference there.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 13, 2013)

I seriously doubt So-Chun is a GM, maybe he is bordering TM, but yeah.


----------



## Face (Oct 13, 2013)

Griever said:


> You just highlighted my point.
> 
> Ghost hands could have killed shioon at any point (if that where his intent) whereas none of shioons attacks had any effect even when they where* clean hits*, there is still a world of difference there.



I don't recall shioon ever getting a clean hit on him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2013)

wasn't the head of murim alliance a grandmaster or am i wrong? and he got stomped by nad with a little bit of energy from shioon. the fact so chun didn't get obliterated by nad with a couple attacks means he's on par with the head at least.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 13, 2013)

The hit to the foot maybe?


----------



## Griever (Oct 14, 2013)

Face said:


> I don't recall shioon ever getting a clean hit on him.





Jotun said:


> The hit to the foot maybe?



Yes, the hit to the foot  

Didn't even give him a slight limp....


----------



## Wrath (Oct 14, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> According to The Breaker wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's an inconsistency - I'm pretty sure that as a grouping it never included the Elders. They're management rather than staff, so to speak.


----------



## tgre (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah, I guess that'd definitely make a little more sense

I always considered Elder Kwon to be a primary fighter in New Waves- mainly because he's had such a massive physical role beginning from like ch 50ish lol


----------



## Lezu (Oct 15, 2013)

If any of you haven't seen those pages translated yet, then read it here:
is his zanpakuto


----------



## Wrath (Oct 15, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Ah, I guess that'd definitely make a little more sense
> 
> I always considered Elder Kwon to be a primary fighter in New Waves- mainly because he's had such a massive physical role beginning from like ch 50ish lol


Yeah, well, Elder Kwon doesn't have to settle for being one of the top five fighters in the Sunwoo Clan because he's one of the top five fighters, full stop.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2013)

New cover up, trans from *dokko-tak* over at the ateam forums.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> [ copy-pasta > blog.naver.com/tdstudio/100197944220 ]
> 
> aside from the cover sketch, PJH goes on to say that his computer is acting up. it's 4-5yrs old, and more and more it just sits there and does nothing when he turns it on in the morning. so he says that he's waiting for Cintiq Companion (pictured), which has not been released yet. it's apparently a better version of what he's currently using (Cintiq 12"). price has not been announced but he estimates it to be more than 2.5 million Won (~$2,500). says he's gonna use that as his main computer, at both home and studio.






Is that gonna be his excuse for the next week+ delay


----------



## Griever (Oct 16, 2013)

^sweet, I think that's supposed to be that one girl, i forget her name sahee, or something no?.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like a cooler version of Saehee, hoping it's someone else


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Please tell me that Glasses-kun is about to get his shit wrecked.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it, the way shounen usually goes... but it would be bad ass if he was just handled here


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

mangacow 

Mangacow as fast as ever

Edit:

Good chapter, gimme moar.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh, forgot that Glasses-kun seems to work with the guy in command of NAD so he won't be getting a beating.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 18, 2013)

Dream said:


> Ugh, forgot that Glasses-kun seems to work with the guy in command of NAD so he won't be getting a beating.



Worry not, if we know 9AD, he's got one fucked up temper so he may slap the shit out of Glasses just for smiling at him too much.


At least I hope so anyway


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2013)

Glasses is going to make a fool of himself.

Again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2013)

The Shioon vs Hyuk fight is going down differently from what I was hoping for but exactly what I knew it would be


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 18, 2013)

i hope glasses says or does something to irritate 9ad so he can have an excuse to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 18, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> i hope glasses says or does something to irritate 9ad so he can have an excuse to beat the shit out of him.



Keep your fingers crossed, been waiting on him to get his ass beat since he was introduced


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 18, 2013)

Dat  brostanding.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Has the homo-eroticism of this chapter been brushed aside?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Has the homo-eroticism of this chapter been brushed aside?



Probably, there are some feels in it, but not to the levels of the previous chapters. 

Decent one by the way, i hope it kind of stays like this without Shioon losing control and going black heaven.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 18, 2013)

at least now So choon doesn't have to feel bad about whooping Shioon...the kid likes it rough.

he practically moaned out "give me moar daddi" after getting tossed around.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 18, 2013)

I still live how confused Shiwoon looked after So chun tossed him


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2013)

Shioon really did come a long way. He's still getting pummeled but at least he's able to do something as opposed to before.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems like glasses guy doesn?t unerstand , does he?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

You know, I'm just starting to feel bad for Glasses Guy at this point. He has to be taking drugs by now, the guy is way too delusional.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah, if this glasses guy thinks he can intimidate NADz with his gang of chumps he _must_ have taken way too many blows to the head...he _just_ finished getting punked by NADz' baby boy ffs.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 18, 2013)

Glasses guy still has an important role to play, he still has to confess to shooting Shiho under command.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

I think we can all see the plot shield on Cool Guy, he might even be stupid enough to mention something about Shioon. I seriously doubt he confesses to the Shiho shooting unless he thinks he can't lose (he always thinks this ) which won't happen until the author wants him dead.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 18, 2013)

Not bad hope 9ad kills glasses but doubt it isn't glasses working with kaiser

But it will be interesting to see if he mentions shiwoon.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2013)

You guys are underrating the Government.

Glasses Guy will be just fine.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

Not really underrating it, especially after what the Kaiser did to show how vulnerable people can be 

He definitely has a plot shield though.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 18, 2013)

For some reason I get the feeling that blonde girl with Goom will join Shi woons harem, is it just me?


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 18, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> at least now So choon doesn't have to feel bad about whooping Shioon...the kid likes it rough.
> 
> he practically moaned out "give me moar daddi" after getting tossed around.



Ya no, So Chun is the bottom bitch.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 18, 2013)

actually a pretty solid chapter


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, I'll admit I'm actually a little disappointed in Shioon's performance.  I didn't expect him to beat So-chun, but I did expect him to put up more of a showing against him... oh well.

And I definitely think glasses is going to try and manipulate 9AD to attacking Sunwoo somehow


----------



## Wrath (Oct 18, 2013)

As I predicted, Shioon's victory in this was merely to make So Chun fight seriously.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2013)

Shioon is doing pretty well and he keeps coming back pushing So Chun even more. I prefer this to Shioon just outright getting knocked out or So Chun getting crushed.

Please don't cock block the fight Elder Kwon


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 18, 2013)

As always this weeks chapter delivers. Definitely enjoyed the in session sparring going on as well as having So Chun finally get serious against Shioon. 

Yeah. Glasses gonna get wrecked.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Glasses guy still has an important role to play, he still has to confess to shooting Shiho under command.



Karma's gonna be a friend for him when that happens. 

as for the duel, i realize this is a longshot but what i hope to see is maybe shioon start to employ a more conscious version of black heaven, the undying will but no insanity or friendly fire.


----------



## Face (Oct 18, 2013)

He is still taking it too easy on Shioon. He makes it look so effortless.  
Hyuk has been using non lethal attacks since the spar started.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 19, 2013)

It was funny when So Chun said "I might break your arm"

 Shioon has been half dead for half of this entire manga and hes worried he might break his arm.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 19, 2013)

Face said:


> He is still taking it too easy on Shioon. He makes it look so effortless.
> Hyuk has been using non lethal attacks since the spar started.



Shioon has some pretty nasty attacks of his own, but it isn't really a duel. Friendly sparring match as far as we have seen.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> It was funny when So Chun said "I might break your arm"
> 
> Shioon has been half dead for half of this entire manga and hes worried he might break his arm.



Well he thought Shioon was this fragile kid whose ki center was shattered for the longest time. He hasn't seen him go BoT and he hasn't heard of any of his feats since the start of New Waves. 

Still pretty funny considering what we have seen though


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2013)

Good chapter! So Chun finally takes this seriously. Just hope Shioon will be able to exchange more blows before getting thrown around again 

And damn, 9AD is in da house!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2013)

I want 9ad to go look for shiwoon if glasses mentions him and Kwon gets in the way Kwon vs 9ad epic fight


----------



## Spartacus (Oct 20, 2013)

I was just re-reading the chapters from a couple of weeks back. This panel here gets to me everytime. That character development.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 21, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And damn, 9AD is in da house!



Goomoonryong is God!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2013)

Rawwwwwwwww


WARNING WARNING BADASS NAD PANEL

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Glasses dodged a bullet, oh well


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2013)

[sp]
Such a pity that Glasses got beat off-panel. 

[/sp]


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2013)

nice chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that new girl


----------



## Byrd (Oct 24, 2013)

All of this leading up to one of the moments I been looking forward to... 

Master meeting pupil


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> nice chapter
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job!


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Both smug-face and glasses in one chapter...It's almost too much.

Can't wait for 9AD to throw down the hammer of justice on glasses-kun


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Rawwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> WARNING WARNING BADASS NAD PANEL
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Glasses got a sample of the ass whoppin


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2013)

Scan is out
mangacow 

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, it really seems like Part 2 is going to end soon after seeing where 9AD is headed


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2013)

NAD going straight for the Murim Alliance, the upcoming few chapters are going to be dynamite.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2013)

Jotun said:


> That's how he always looks like.
> 
> But jesus, I mean lets be real here. We basically getting a recap of what happened in Part 1, but this time Shioon is gonna be a contender. Bald Ryu, Shiho, Elder Kwon, Smug Face... so much shit gonna go down soon.



So many rematches for Shiwoon, can't wait til he fights smug face again 



> Wasn't there someone who was saying 9AD wouldn't do anything against Glasses at the airport



Oh that asswhoopin was gonna happen one way or another, it was practically set in stone


----------



## haegar (Oct 25, 2013)

nice filler boobs there ... 

so what you folks think how it is gonna play out with 9AD now setting the pace?

Will Shioon lead thre Sunwoo to the Alliances help? And what will Chundomoon do? Was the older brother just there at the Alliance to be able to offer his help when things go sour? or just to enjoy the moment?

as for 9AD, I am dissapoint, it would have been much more satisfying if he himself had indead sliced that sucker in half right then and there as promised...


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 25, 2013)

Chapter is too short and they still keeping glasses prick alive. Anyways, awesome pics of NAD.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish someone would eliminate that little shit that was meeting with Kangsung, he's needed an ass kicking for a long time now. 

as for Kangsung's weakness looking, he hasn't had a reason to be at full power until now, so i expect he'll look better in the future.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 25, 2013)

Gabe said:


> nice chapter
> 
> that new girl



♥



Jotun said:


> Damn Glasses dodged a bullet, oh well



You mean he dodged a sword *yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw*
I hope he'll get snuffed out soon enough.

Chapter was good, but to be honest I was more hyped about Shioons fight than for 9AD. And his close-up panel was more creepy than badass, IMO.

Dammit, can't wait for the next chapter!!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I wish someone would eliminate that little shit that was meeting with Kangsung, he's needed an ass kicking for a long time now.
> .



Shiwoon'll get him or Elder kwon will finish what he started


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

the only things that will save the Murim and Seoul from 9AD's conquest are gonna be 2 things: Shioon's tears and Shiho's revival...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2013)

Imagine if all the grandmasters get together to face 9ad and his goons


----------



## Stannis (Oct 25, 2013)

why is the glasses dude still alive


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

He will outlive us all, the crappy ones always do.


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 25, 2013)

I look at manga and manhwa across the board and I notice a continuously-rising influx of fine-ass women, titties, and ass. "This is not a bad thing," I think to myself as I watch Glasses Guy fend off Blade Boobs with his pistol.
=====
Glasses Dude is an immortal leech. He's gotten his shit pushed in by 9AD once, 9AD's disciple once, and now by 9AD's disciples. He's not going anywhere any time soon. He's got to be the prick that stands amidst the final stage of the carnage and mentally snaps.

The question is: Who will be put down first: Chang-Ho, Glasses Guy, or Smug Face?
=====
I'm hyped for The Breaker Part III.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 25, 2013)

Boshi said:


> why is the glasses dude still alive



I don't think 9AD knows he is the Kaiser's subordinate, but that could be a reason if he does know. Other than that, it's just a straight up plot shield. You are almost untouchable in a story when you make plans against the main character and they haven't come to fruition. 

I find the clash with the sword girl very interesting, especially if you consider his recent run in with Shioon (just woke up/not fully healed) which ended in him pretty much losing. Ghost Doc straight up says Glasses would have lost in 116. I know you can't really compare "power levels" and that the fighting style makes a difference... but yeah.


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 25, 2013)

^If boob sword tried that shit on Shioon, she'd be ragdolling across that airport by the next fucking page.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2013)

Glasses thinking Nine Arts Dragon wouldn't hurt him . . . this guy makes terrible judgment calls.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm hoping Smiling Sword gets another chance to show his skills, maybe even against that new sword chick.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

I like smiling sword...I hope he's been taking the time to master the true version of his bootleg sword style.

Also, don't get hypnotized by dem tittays!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, he is somewhat of a master of his school I think. The problem is that he has a shitty health condition that gives him a time limit IIRC.


----------



## Succubus (Oct 25, 2013)

Glasses Guy is the final villain


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2013)

Sera vs sword girl vs jinnie


----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Sera vs sword girl vs jinnie



Sera's got this :ignoramus


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Glasses thinking Nine Arts Dragon wouldn't hurt him . . . this guy makes terrible judgment calls.



Maybe he'll make another one including the mentioning of Shioon.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 25, 2013)

Goomoonryong is God!

The time to see him in action again is coming close


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2013)

Shiwoon will probably find out 9ad has arrived in town because the alliance will probably contact Hyuk about his wanting to attack the alliance. Also wonder if sera will want revenge because 9ad killed her grandfather


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 26, 2013)

If Jinie's worf-streak continues, she'll be getting fucked up by some chick that can out-agility her and that wields a weapon. Sounds like blade boobs to me. Or maybe... since the Shioon-getting-his-ki-center-back-while-doing-formulaic-battles era is over now, we can see some fresh shit from everyone - like at the end of The Breaker.

-Let's see Jinie earn a victory for the first time since she faced the Strong Dragon school.
-Let's see Sera in a legit battle.
-Let's see Shioon go ham on motherfuckers.
-Let's see Nine Arts Dragon fuck shit up once more only to be deterred by a revived Shiho.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 26, 2013)

Glorious .


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 26, 2013)

no lets see shioon go ham on MORE motherfuckers please


----------



## Stannis (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Jotun (Oct 31, 2013)

Small delay, it will probably be out in 4-6 hours. He said "late afternoon" and it is 10:am in SKorea right now so~


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it odd that i don't see any of the old NAD in this picture. It's like he's an entirely different character.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah, that's how he was meant to be portrayed imo. It may even come to light that he did not mean for Shioon to survive on the rooftop. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2013)

I keep waiting for the day when they see each other.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 31, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Nah, that's how he was meant to be portrayed imo. It may even come to light that he did not mean for Shioon to survive on the rooftop. Makes things more interesting.



nah, didn't he left shioon with knowledge on how to learn blackblubblub technique in his phone?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> nah, didn't he left shioon with knowledge on how to learn blackblubblub technique in his phone?



I think it was more than just BoH(whatever it's called) pretty sure he left him more lessons on his masters martial art style


----------



## Jotun (Oct 31, 2013)

^^That was before the rooftop battle, he still had a cast in some of the videos.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope he's still goofy and a bit of a womanizer.  I'd hate it if he's only super serious and evil now.  That just wasn't his personality.

Also anyone notice that Shioon is now more like part 1 9AD?  He's even threatened to kill people.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, when you think your woman is dead and you basically euthanize your very close disciple who reminded you of the teacher you loved like a father...

What is there to be happy/carefree about? He is gonna have to kill a lot of people to accomplish what he wants right now. Shioon sort of resembles 9AD, but he won't kill random people like part 1 9AD almost did (Shioon had to stop him)


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

Well what would it take to bring back 9AD to his more light hearted persona? A match with Shiwoon or seeing Shiho alive?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 31, 2013)

Shiho sexual favors and Shioon kicking his ass. 

And killing Glasses at some point.

Maybe a haircut too.


----------



## The End (Oct 31, 2013)

I want to know how Kaiser is managing to keep 9AD in line. I doubt just a promise of getting rid of the Murim Alliance would be enough.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Shiho sexual favors and Shioon kicking his ass.
> 
> And killing Glasses at some point.
> 
> *Maybe a haircut too.*



But the hair adds to the badassery


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 1, 2013)

RAWR is out!


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is NAD about to check up on his disciple? (fingers crossed!!!!!!)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2013)

Major_Glory said:


> RAWR is out!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Short chapter 

But glad to see Shiwoon hanging with Hyuk


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2013)

mangacow


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn nice chapter, i was worried that it was gonna be single subject for a while but he touched on all the forward moving plots. 

glasses got fucked up.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Is NAD at where I think he is?

I feel the spar is going to get hype as NAD walks in on them.

I'm guessing some of NAD's crew are going to "disrespect" the Ganju/interrupt the spar and it's all going to hit the fan (elder Kwon is on his way there to.... damn it's going to be interesting).

Or maybe things will be peacful (but, after reading the last page I'm doubtful).


----------



## Space (Nov 1, 2013)

So there's a chance for a Kwon vs NAD skirmish? DO WANT!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 1, 2013)

Isn't that the MA headquarter?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Ch.37
Ch.37

Seems like a different building.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 1, 2013)

Great fucking chapter, 9AD will fuck up the MA Alliance and Shioon will lead the rest! Hell yeah 



Jotun said:


> Shiho sexual favors and Shioon kicking his ass.
> 
> And killing Glasses at some point.
> 
> Maybe a haircut too.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 1, 2013)

aww got my hopes up, well soon enough... soon enough


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 1, 2013)

nonononno his hair is badass

I don't know.....as motherfucking manly elder kwon is I think 9ad would win if they fought.

cod damn it.........I want that shioon training to begin. inb4 his spar with hyuk is the training 'arc' and he gets a huge power up just from watching him in their spar


----------



## Space (Nov 1, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> nonononno his hair is badass
> 
> I don't know.....as motherfucking manly elder kwon is I think 9ad would win if they fought.
> 
> cod damn it.........I want that shioon training to begin.* inb4 his spar with hyuk is the training 'arc' and he gets a huge power up just from watching him in their spar*



I'm pretty sure that's what's going on. Shioon has a habit of copying moves on the fly or at least grasping the basics of it very fast. A spar with a high level figher like Hyuk is doing exactly that.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 1, 2013)

so what building is that?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably the Murim Alliance building.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 1, 2013)

It is most definitely the Murim Alliance building. 9AD said he was gonna go fuck up the Murim Alliance after finding out they were still running. Why would he go to the Sunwoo Clan? Too soon my children.

Do people not know that Elder Jeong is dead? It's odd that they tried to reach him instead of Elder Kwon. Who was it that called Elder Kwon? 

This chapter was pretty slick, So-Chun sweating bullets while Shioon is smiling his ass off. Elder Kwon gonna walk in just as Shioon finishes, gonna be guuuuuuuuuud.

So this is pretty much how I've been picturing 9AD since he has come back.



Taking care of business.


----------



## Succubus (Nov 1, 2013)

no dat building doesnt like M.A. HQ

lolwut?
lolwut?
lolwut?

entrance:

lolwut?
lolwut?

looks big difference


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 1, 2013)

Great chapter, too bad it seems like Shiwoons fight is gonna be interrupted soon though, just when he started pushing Hyuk.


----------



## Griever (Nov 1, 2013)

Good chapter. I can't wait to see how elder Kwon reacts to Hyuk and Shioon's Match, perhaps this is where Hyuk will learn of his uncles connection to SUC (if he didn't already know.... Though i kinda doubt his does) it'd be a good opportunity for the Sunwoo and Heavenly way. 

And rematch between 9AD and 3AD is inevitable.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 1, 2013)

Bikko said:


> no dat building doesnt like M.A. HQ
> 
> lolwut?
> lolwut?
> ...



all the images posted look different. The one in the previous page is at different angles, so it is hard to compare. 

While true that the one's you posted gives a better perspecrtive, it could jusr be a different entrance that's not the front? Yeah NAD is not BAMF enough to go through the front? Hell no, so either they did some renovation on the MA entrance, it's not the MA place, or an artistic discrepancy (we all make mistakes).

Either way next week will be awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 1, 2013)

^Or it could just be ANOTHER MA building. It doesn't have to be the same one, just one that they are currently using. My original point was that it wasn't the Sunwoo building.


----------



## Face (Nov 1, 2013)

It's the MAA building. Where else would 9AD go?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep, also not sure if they moved headquarters after the NAD incident. Thought I read that at some point.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep, it's either MAB or SCB. But I think it's the former since GMR said he would greet them first after all.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 1, 2013)

So why do you think the author/artist has 3AD with bags under his eyes?  Is it to gimp him for the upcoming fight?  That he's too sick/tired to perform at his best?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2013)

Good chapter


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't be the Sunwoo HQ, I mean Sosul is together with Black Forrest Defence Group or whatever they're called these days and 9AD doesn't really have a reason for going there. 

Hoping for a 9AD vs 3AD, but I kinda have a feeling that won't happen.



Irishwonder said:


> So why do you think the author/artist has 3AD with bags under his eyes?  Is it to gimp him for the upcoming fight?  That he's too sick/tired to perform at his best?



It's aegyo fat.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm late to this party, but man what a party?

I haven't read anything in a while, but got new waves from the surprise me link. 20 chapters later I had to search for the Breaker.  After reading it twice, this is now the standard I will judge other fighting series by.
chapters 128 to 130 are the best sections of a story arc I ever read. Even now, the author is setting us up for more. My only regret is I now have to wait like everyone else for next weeks chapter.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 3, 2013)

It is pretty balanced as far as art/story/pacing goes. Even the delays haven't been that bad. I really can't think of a series that hits all the levels that The Breaker does. Veritas was kind of close in some regards, but it was far from perfect.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 3, 2013)

what I want: legit kwon training shioon

more top tiers duking it out fucking fisticuffs


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 3, 2013)

^ I have to agree the balance nails it. Shioon's relativity to contemporary teens is something else that makes you want to root for him. I mean everyone knows or knew a kid like him. The author did well to keep Shioon's goals within reason. He only wants to change from being a doormat coward to be able to protect himself and his friends. The irony is that in gaining strength or power to do that, the opposite is happening.

Am I alone in thinking that Sosul will have to go through a body rebirth similar to Shioon to leave her loli form and be able to use her legendary powers? The author hints that spirit, body and ki have to be in balance to be at optimum. In part 1 and the beginning of New Waves Shioon is feared because of his relentless fighting spirit and now the illwulmon doctor saying his ki center expanding. now everyone comments that they don't remember him being this big. When last saw Sosul, she incinerated the shadow guy and said she needed to rest right after that. just a thought.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> My only regret is I now have to wait like everyone else for next weeks chapter.


 
Welcome!  Glad you're liking it.  Now you at least get to join in the weekly discussions.



conorgenov said:


> what I want: legit kwon training shioon
> 
> more top tiers duking it out fucking fisticuffs



Now I may be wrong in this, but I don't think there will be any "official" kwon training for two reasons.  1) I think it would have happened already at this point.  and 2) I think that the author wants to keep Shioon more 9AD disciple than Sunwoo.  That's not to say that Shioon won't pick up techniques from other schools, but I don't think there'll be anything official.



Randomaxe said:


> Am I alone in thinking that Sosul will have to go through a body rebirth similar to Shioon to leave her loli form and be able to use her legendary powers? The author hints that spirit, body and ki have to be in balance to be at optimum. In part 1 and the beginning of New Waves Shioon is feared because of his relentless fighting spirit and now the illwulmon doctor saying his ki center expanding. now everyone comments that they don't remember him being this big. When last saw Sosul, she incinerated the shadow guy and said she needed to rest right after that. just a thought.



I think they were talking more about his presence than his actual height changing.  Though I agree that I believe that Shioon will be the cure for Sosul's condition seeing as the guy is a walking cure for just about everything


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 3, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I think they were talking more about his presence than his actual height changing.  Though I agree that I believe that Shioon will be the cure for Sosul's condition seeing as the guy is a walking cure for just about everything



Ok, I can see it from that point of view, as now he emitting a stronger attitude as well, so his presence would be bigger. Speaking of universal cures, I can't figure why the Illwulmon clan head didn't ask Shioon for help to revive Shiho? I got to believe she's in a coma.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think the entire clan knows about it.  Just that one creepy ex-boyfriend guy.  Bringing someone back from the dead is kinda taboo I guess lol.  

I think the homeless doctor confirmed she was dead also by stating that the ingredients the Illwulmon guy was using were for that purpose, which made him upset at being discovered.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 3, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I don't think the entire clan knows about it.  Just that one creepy ex-boyfriend guy.  Bringing someone back from the dead is kinda taboo I guess lol.
> 
> I think the homeless doctor confirmed she was dead also by stating that the ingredients the Illwulmon guy was using were for that purpose, which made him upset at being discovered.



So, he's desperate to tap that.  I guess I got confused when he said Shioon's Ki was still linked to her.


----------



## David (Nov 4, 2013)

Honestly, this is how I've viewed the Nine Arts Dragon for a while now:

While fighting *with one arm, he was shown to be a serious, tough fight for three Top Ten Murim Masters* (elders/top tiers).

It's impossible to say if he would have won or lost, but at the very least, it seemed to be a *promising fight*: They had a good start, and Goomoonryong had a distraction and made use of it.  Even without the distraction, things were getting heated, both sides would have taken blows.  It would have been good.

To put things into perspective, *Fox-face (Sunwoo's Supernova) is likely a step or two above Mamungi, but both are Supernovas, so they're probably not too far apart.*

Even though Fox-face and Mamungi are probably at a similar level, with Fox-face being above him, *when Mamungi fought without using one arm, Fox-face was going to one-shot him in a few seconds* but stopped because of an injury/plot.

*That* is how big a one-armed disadvantage is in The Breaker:

Two similar-level fighters go at it, and the one without an arm would get one-shot in a few seconds.

Basically, a one-armed Mamungi would need a huge boost to even consider keeping up with someone of a similar level.

*Now think about Goomoonryong being able to give a good fight to three masters at once without an arm.*


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2013)

^While you have somewhat of a point there, they have completely different fighting styles. 9AD has multiple types of foot tech and powerful ki strikes, Mungi specializes in sword arts. Not to take anything away from 9AD, but I think it ends up being a little easier for him. You saw how he was able to break out of the trap on the roof in part 1 with a combination of feet tech, it can be pretty strong.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 4, 2013)

imo 9ad is going to murderstomp everyone and shioon will have to undergo power ups to defeat him


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope 3AD doesn't die, I was hoping he would mentor Shioon at some point.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2013)

Did anyone ever notice that stance he uses in that panel is the same one Elder Jeon taught Shioon in the early parts of New Waves?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 4, 2013)

It's still too early for Kirei to leave. Please be strongest grandmaster.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Did anyone ever notice that stance he uses in that panel is the same one Elder Jeon taught Shioon in the early parts of New Waves?



Yeah, Shioon also achieved something similar (hiding his attack) with that shoulder rush he did recently against So-Chun.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2013)

I think shiwoon and the sunwoo clan will help the alliance makeing 9ad retreat and kaiser will send sosul to regain the sunwoo clan at some point to join 9ad.


----------



## Griever (Nov 8, 2013)

friend!!. the god of the Cliffhanger strikes again!.

looks like the sparing match between Shioon and Hyuk is at it's end, a great conclusion in my opinion. now to see how this situation is concluded, though probably not though a fight, anymore of Elder Kwons badassery and the breaker will be broken.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dude. That fight was spectacular! . I mean whoa Shioon is seriously making headway as the clan head keeping up with pretty boy's attacks and counters. And now with the arrival of Elder Kwon you know things are going to get even more intense.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

AWWW GAWD THE EPIC IS TOO DAMN HIGH! 

Also So Chun must want his ass beat fucking with Kwon


----------



## haegar (Nov 8, 2013)

follow the Quincy's movements

damn, feels so short this week 

nice chapter though. so kwon let the cat out of the bag right away eh... now what hyuk should think is "he, my bro that douchbag, he wouldnt have to do with that, would he now?!"
however,  he'll be about as proud of his folks as the sunwoo are. I do hope kwon also mentions how the older one draged mamungi into the sunwoo headquarters and assaulted the gaju - rather than coming by for a friendly sparring. that way, hyuk still wont believe the whole story but at least will be slightly more weary towards his asshole bro and his inevitable sneaky betrayal 

anyways, the more important question atm is if kwon intends to help out the alliance with 9AD or plans to have the sunwoo sit this out...


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Heh. So Chun is good, but not THAT good, surely?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Heh. So Chun is good, but not THAT good, surely?



Nah. well not yet at least, Kwon would still wreck.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 8, 2013)

Your silver dragon strike is invalid, shioon just got up like it was shit


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Nah. well not yet at least, Kwon would still wreck.



He's got like half a century on him or something. If both of their future/past prime versions fought, they'd probably be equally strong.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> He's got like half a century on him or something. If both of their future/past prime versions fought, they'd probably be equally strong.



Agreed, hell he could already hang with with Bloodlusted 9AD for a bit at his age, when hits his prime he'll be a true monster


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2013)

Kwon is about to wreck Shioon's love interest.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 8, 2013)

yeah......kwon would kind of wreck all kinds of shop all over so chun........good shioon fight though! wonder where this will go now *eats popcorn*


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 8, 2013)

Shioon will defuse the situation.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Not before the real masters exchange blows for a bit, I hope


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Kwon is about to wreck Shioon's love interest.


lelmagina
Shioon will not let anyone harm his boyfriend


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 8, 2013)

i'm betting So-Chun is one of the 10 masters of Murim...don't sleep on him. I think Kwon is stronger, but not by a huge margin.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> i'm betting So-Chun is one of the 10 masters of Murim...don't sleep on him. I think Kwon is stronger, but not by a huge margin.



I rather doubt it to be honest.  The head of So-Chun's clan has a better chance of being one.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 8, 2013)

I can see Shioon jumping in and deflecting both of their strikes just as they try to fight. If Shioon finds out about 9AD, the Sunwoo will be involvled. Kwon isn't the Gaju. So we can confirm Shioon is at the "real master" tier for now. Obviously it is/will be higher. Props to So-Chun for not taking shit talk about his clan, even if it is true. Takes some balls to talk back to Kwon.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems some of you forget that So-chun has already fought and held his own against 9AD, Kwon is not going to "wreck" a serious So-chun but this fight should be a struggle for both sides. The only people we know who can stand against him so far is So-chun, Kangsung and the former alliance head... so its more of if Elder Kwon is in their tier.

So lets be honest, Kwon has been fighting people who are slightly above the Supernovas and 9AD shat on Mungi, his only real fights so far has been against that doctor and that assistant to So-chun's uncle


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> lelmagina
> Shioon will not let anyone harm his boyfriend


His best bet is jumping in front of Kwon's fist with his face.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Kwon is about to wreck Shioon's love interest.



Plz.

If Jung Lae Won is Glasses and So Jung Chan is Smug Face, then Hyuk So Chun is definitely Yaoi-kun, not Shi Woon.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2013)

I never said Shioon felt the same way.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2013)

Kwon vs hyuk will end up like smug face vs kwon. I don't see hyuk as a grandmaster. I believe smug face is hyuk level. So he would get beat down if he faces kwon


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I never said Shioon felt the same way.



Oh


----------



## Ghost (Nov 8, 2013)

Shioon is only a step or two behind So Chun atm I believe.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Shioon will defuse the situation.



What I had in mind for the next page (if it weren't for that cliffhanger xD) would have been a spread of Shioon saying "Stop!" with authority and showing off his aura. Damn, that'd be great!

This was a great chapter, can't wait for shit to get real. Dammmmmmmmmmnnnn!!!


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 8, 2013)

ya'll gun be feeling the anal devastation when Kwan and SoChi are evenly matched...prepare the lube is all i'm sayin.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 8, 2013)

So Chun belongs in Street Fighter games with that Dragon Uppercut


----------



## Griever (Nov 8, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> ya'll gun be feeling the anal devastation when *Kwan* and SoChi are evenly matched...prepare the lube is all i'm sayin.



You mean Jini?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Nov 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> His best bet is jumping in front of Kwon's fist with his face.


Sound like something Shioon would do


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Griever said:


> You mean Jini?



Jinie is an even match...for Shiwoon in bed


----------



## Stannis (Nov 8, 2013)

yeah wreck his shit kwon


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Kwon vs hyuk will end up like smug face vs kwon. I don't see hyuk as a grandmaster. I believe smug face is hyuk level. So he would get beat down if he faces kwon



Hyuk So-Chun is supposed to be a prodigy. I doubt anyone his age besides Shioon is even close to his level. Smug Face was certainly arrogant however that does not mean that he is capable of fighting on an even level with his nephew. So-Chun was even able to fight Chun-Woo for a length of time without dying where as everyone else got demolished. How many can say that they have been able to do that? 

Where as Smug Face got manhandled the moment he started fighting Kwon.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2013)

This fight has made me slightly uncomfortable. The homo-eroticism is too strongk.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a strong feeling that Shioon wanted this fight so he could get familiar with Chun do moon school techniques. Elder Kwon states that he already told Shioon that the SUC used the heavenly way school techniques, So he's using this sparring session to get familiar with them. The author likes to give us the fights we want, but usually for unexpected reasons. I would have liked to see another page or 2 with Hyuk so Chun and Elder kwon going at each other and Shioon materializing between and blocking both. With both of them giving him the WTH?!!! Kwon thinking, when did he learn high speed movement, and Hyuk So Chun thinking, how did he block us so perfectly?Then Shioon would tell Kwon the So munju is his invited guess, I expect you to act accordingly.


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 8, 2013)

Before, there were two people in this manga that were the Style Champions of kicking: Nine Arts Dragon and Jinie. Shioon has joined their ranks.

Shioon and Hyuk So-Chun! Are you fucking serious? This sparring match has reached new heights of swag and bro-tasticalness. These two need to fight a thousand Murim just to cool down from this high level exchange.

Jinie, we never got to know exactly what you think about the little shit that you had to bodyguard become a master level. The distance between he and Hyuk So-Chun, an established and revered prodigy, is shorter than the length of your fucking short shorts.

I would love to see this Shioon just live his Murim life. He could walk around an SUC-infested town and not give shits. He could take Sera out for Starbucks and no fucks would be given.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> The distance between he and Hyuk So-Chun, an established and revered prodigy, is shorter than the length of your fucking short shorts.



It isn't quite that short. 

What's keeping Shioon in this fight is his absurd damage tanking ability.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 8, 2013)

Has any one discovered what "Cho In Yun Sung" is? Kwon says in chapter 129  that the Hwon Gol Tal tae is a stage of Cho In Yun Sung. I can't find a reference to it anywhere.


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2013)

I love Shioon's new fighting style. I think it's awesome how much he's changed since part 1.


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 8, 2013)

Dream said:


> It isn't quite that short.
> 
> What's keeping Shioon in this fight is his absurd damage tanking ability.


True. I went overboard. 

It's fantastic to see how much of a vessel of skill Shioon has become. He was formerly a juggernaut that swung his fists like a noob without the ability to hit anyone. Now he has the amazing power that Yi Gyu-Bum praised him for - but with the speed and the precision necessary to put his fist on a friend at will and turn them into a skipping ragdoll.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2013)

i really think this will end up being just a pissing contest and they may not fight. that next chapter they get a call 9ad is attacking the alliance and they need their help. i want more kwon action


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 9, 2013)

Is Shioon still a bitch? Should I read this now?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 9, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> Has any one discovered what "Cho In Yun Sung" is? Kwon says in chapter 129  that the Hwon Gol Tal tae is a stage of Cho In Yun Sung. I can't find a reference to it anywhere.



I remember reading a trans that said it had something to do with Sosul's Nine-Yin Body Type.  So Shioon's new body is supposedly one of the stages in achieving Sosul's full power (maybe?)



Randomaxe said:


> I have a strong feeling that Shioon wanted this fight so he could get familiar with Chun do moon school techniques. Elder Kwon states that he already told Shioon that the SUC used the heavenly way school techniques, So he's using this sparring session to get familiar with them. The author likes to give us the fights we want, but usually for unexpected reasons. I would have liked to see another page or 2 with Hyuk so Chun and Elder kwon going at each other and Shioon materializing between and blocking both. With both of them giving him the WTH?!!! Kwon thinking, when did he learn high speed movement, and Hyuk So Chun thinking, how did he block us so perfectly?Then Shioon would tell Kwon the So munju is his invited guess, I expect you to act accordingly.



I think it's wayyyy too soon for that.  Shioon couldn't keep up with the Ghost Doc's speed in his last fight at all.  The only way he could block Kwon is if Kwon allowed him to (Gaju title and all ).


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 9, 2013)

Read it immediately.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 9, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I think it's wayyyy too soon for that.  Shioon couldn't keep up with the Ghost Doc's speed in his last fight at all.  The only way he could block Kwon is if Kwon allowed him to (Gaju title and all ).



In part 1 I thought it was too soon for him to be resisting capture by the murin, with only one ki strike and 4 foot techniques, but he did it. Remember when he was learning those foot techniques? It was done quickly, because 9AD was leaving and it didn't seem like he could grasp it. Yet hours later he would employ them like a veteran. Until, Kang Sung stopped him and he still left a positive impression on him, he who we think is #1 grandmaster. Now he's got a super sayian body with built in sensu beans, matched with a form of sharigan. Also he's recently endured 2 massive beatings from fighter's well above his lvl. All the while, his body was going through some legendary regeneration. I just think the stage has been set for a big power up display.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 11, 2013)

Your hear that? It's the sound of me freaking out because there is no new chapter.


----------



## haegar (Nov 11, 2013)

^
'tis monday good sir, there never was chapters on mondays. you are either late or early, depending on the point of view - either way, the magic day is friday, or, if late release, saturday 




$Naruto19$ said:


> Is Shioon still a bitch?






> Should I read this now?



yes. yesterday. now is too late.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2013)

Author posted a note saying the chapter will be released a little late into the afternoon. Most likely a 10pm-1am PST release today/tmrw.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 15, 2013)

Rawwwww

Edit: Wow, shit just got real


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Rawwwww
> 
> Edit: Wow, shit just got real



Oh fuck!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 15, 2013)

scan:  Link removed


----------



## Griever (Nov 15, 2013)

Finally Kang-Sung is going to get to showcase some real skills (i hope) And Shioon is probably going to start heading over  to the martial arts building pretty soon.... I see good things in our reading future


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 15, 2013)

All I have to say is fappity-fap-fap.

Edit: Did Shioon just check Elder Kwon? Looks like he's learning a lot from Sera too.


----------



## Starburst~ (Nov 15, 2013)

This is bad. Without some kind of backup I don't like 3Ads chances. If he is killed I wonder what kind of effect it will have on Shioon.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> scan:  Link removed



Awww shieeettt!!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2013)

Starburst~ said:


> This is bad. Without some kind of backup I don't like 3Ads chances. If he is killed I wonder what kind of effect it will have on Shioon.



It could be the catalyst to get Shioon's perspective away from the thought of his teacher as a good guy, in spite of what he's done thus far i think Shioon still holds his teacher in a pretty high or moderate regard. It could be the necessary change that allows him to enter into the concept of rebelling against NAD.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

anyone who goes to the Martial Arts Alliance building is fucked.

it'll just be better if they pretend to have missed the call.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 15, 2013)

I might get some hate for this, but if 9AD kills 3AD, I don't want any sort of redemption. So-Chun is so fucking jelly 

Shioon maturing nicely.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 15, 2013)

NAD giving so few fucks watching the slaughter around him, it makes you wonder if he ever was a good guy at all! I just hope Kang Sung doesn't die, as he's one of the few Murim people that's actually nice and personable. Though considering the mood NAD is in, I don't think he's going to let Kang Sung leave with his life.

EDIT: Also, I'll be friggin' pissed if Kang Sung is killed but that glasses twerp is allowed to live. He was lucky enough to walk away from Kwon; I don't think NAD would be so forgiving.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2013)

I expect a great fight but 9ad will end up winning and killing 3ad


----------



## Jagger (Nov 15, 2013)

Holy mother of Sprinkles, I can't wait.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

Let me have your children Goomoonryong.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 15, 2013)

Things just got interesting.

Btw guys and gals, if Shioon had to choose a wifey;

Sera or Jini?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

Jinnie is the correct answer.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2013)

As Gaju, he needs both of them, i won?t acknowledge a Gaju with only one woman


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 15, 2013)

Since when does Shioon give you the impression he's into harems or polygamy?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 15, 2013)

Imagine said:


> So-Chun is the correct answer.



correct. **


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 15, 2013)

i forsee the can opener getting abused........with how many cans of whoop ass that will be opened that is


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

Boshi said:


> correct. **


Fight the canon.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 15, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Since when does Shioon give you the impression he's into harems or polygamy?



better yet, Since when did Shioon give you the impression he's into women?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

blueblip said:


> NAD giving so few fucks watching the slaughter around him, it *makes you wonder if he ever was a good guy at all*! I just hope Kang Sung doesn't die, as he's one of the few Murim people that's actually nice and personable. Though considering the mood NAD is in, I don't think he's going to let Kang Sung leave with his life.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'll be friggin' pissed if Kang Sung is killed but that glasses twerp is allowed to live. He was lucky enough to walk away from Kwon; I don't think NAD would be so forgiving.



he wasn't, it was just that the author shrouded his character in comedy and with the role of unwilling teacher/seducer of women.

9AD was a fugitive even then who was known for his disdain of murim and his lack of respect for the masters who had his own teacher killed. The only time we see his true self was at the end of The Breaker when he opened a barrel of whoop ass on the Alliance.

Shioon was just an anomaly. The kid was sooo pathetic that even 9AD felt sorry for him.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 15, 2013)

^Not really, 9AD is just quick to kill people. Add in everything else that has happened and it sort of makes sense. If 9AD kills someone "good" I don't think Shioon will be able to redeem him. Remember that the SUC is responsible for what happened to his mother and although 9AD isn't directly involved, he pretty much approved the use of the SUC.

Sera no contest, Sosul if her body "upgrades" and Jinnie if she stops acting like a retard/starts winning fights on her own.

And Shiho if Shioon has to take 9AD down


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 15, 2013)

^
^
I'd say he was on the right path, but then fuckin' Glasses happened....

These dudes 9AD brought with him are gonna be food for Kang Sung
I also recognized that dude from part 1 who tried to capture Shi Won when the Martial Arts Alliance visited his school and got his arm broken for his troubles. He's so outa his league



Speedy Jag. said:


> Btw guys and gals, if Shioon had to choose a wifey;
> 
> Sera or Jini?



Sera best waifu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2013)

Hell yeah. HELL YEAH. Slaughter them all, GAIZ!!!!

Can't wait for more, dammit, can't wait foooooor MOAR!!


----------



## Jotun (Nov 15, 2013)

ROFL I knew that long haired guy looked familiar. Chang-Ho could probably kick that guys ass using the pill 

Lot's of weapon users in this group~


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Things just got interesting.
> 
> Btw guys and gals, if Shioon had to choose a wifey;
> 
> Sera or Jini?


Sera 


Imagine said:


> Jinnie is the correct answer.



Imagine


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone think it's odd there was no cover page this week?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Imagine


Look deeply into your heart, and you will see that my answer is the right one.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm more concerned about the Sunwoo clan right now.  Shioon will eventually take action against BFD and 9AD which will drag the Sunwoo into the fight against them.  

Not sure if anyone's noticed, but people tend to die when those guys are around


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 15, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ^Not really, 9AD is just quick to kill people. Add in everything else that has happened and it sort of makes sense. If 9AD kills someone "good"* I don't think Shioon will be able to redeem him.* Remember that the SUC is responsible for what happened to his mother and although 9AD isn't directly involved, he pretty much approved the use of the SUC.
> 
> Sera no contest, Sosul if her body "upgrades" and Jinnie if she stops acting like a retard/starts winning fights on her own.
> 
> And Shiho if Shioon has to take 9AD down



I believe he will be redeemed but of course he will die in the end. Shioon obviously be the one who will do it.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2013)

I think shiwoon and the top sunwoo fighter will head to the fight maybe even sera. 9ad vs Kwon maybe


----------



## Griever (Nov 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think shiwoon and the top sunwoo fighter will head to the fight maybe even sera. 9ad vs Kwon maybe




i wonder if we can expect the red star to make his return soon?, he's been gone a long time now and i wanna see him fight some S.U.C.....


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think shiwoon and the top sunwoo fighter will head to the fight maybe even sera. 9ad vs Kwon maybe



Would love to see Shioon and *insert female murium* recreate 9AD and Shi-oh's fight in the alliance building.


----------



## Face (Nov 15, 2013)

Griever said:


> i wonder if we can expect the red star to make his return soon?, he's been gone a long time now and i wanna see him fight some S.U.C.....



Yeah still no explanation as to where Gyu Bum Yi is. 
He just disappeared and never really came back.


----------



## Griever (Nov 16, 2013)

Face said:


> Yeah still no explanation as to where Gyu Bum Yi is.
> He just disappeared and never really came back.



All that was said was that he went to do some kind of disciplinary training, but no detail. 

So yeah, Him and Big Mountain need to come back. Big Mountain irritates me more though, i mean that man just up an' vanished like a ghost..... Last we saw of him he had attacked some Sunwoo enforcers (or something) let Sera and Ha-ill escape, and then silence. 

It wouldn't surprise me if he got some kinda punishment for those actions.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 16, 2013)

Face said:


> Yeah still no explanation as to where Gyu Bum Yi is.
> He just disappeared and never really came back.



He's at training camp or something since he failed so much.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 16, 2013)

It was hinted that he might have been messing up on purpose because he had heard something about Sosul.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2013)

It would not surprise me if Gyu Bum Yi betrays the sunwoo clan and joins 9ad in this fight. He seems very loyal to sosul and may want to go find her and he know 9ad took and he can see her through him.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 16, 2013)

whose your favorite 9AD lackey? I like the guy with the chains the best because his weapon is cool.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2013)

Sword girl


----------



## Face (Nov 16, 2013)

Jotun said:


> It was hinted that he might have been messing up on purpose because he had heard something about Sosul.



Yeah I don't buy the whole training thing either. 


I also think they may have sent them on a mission to find Sosul's location. Maybe Gyu Bum Yi will show up at the end of Part 2 with the location of BFD's base. GMR will obviously succeed in killing Kang Sung and dismantling the MAA. That will force Shioon and Hyuk to form and alliance between their clans. S.U.C will be taken care of by then. That is where Part 3 will start.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 16, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> whose your favorite 9AD lackey? I like the guy with the chains the best because his weapon is cool.



Sword girl, she's got that Date Masamune thing going 

but Hoodie guy is a close second.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2013)

Ch.252
Ch.252

I found that funny for some reason.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> whose your favorite 9AD lackey? I like the guy with the chains the best because his weapon is cool.



The female with the sword is currently my favorite.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> The female with the sword is currently my favorite.



_Good Job!_


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 16, 2013)

The Red Star is out fucking bitches of course.


----------



## Face (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the hooded guy.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 17, 2013)

truly, the final technique shi oon will learn and will be key to beat 9AD


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 17, 2013)

I love how this story moves. A little more than six months have past, from wimpy nerd to you can't f..ck with the Gaju. I really hope Shioon can get through to NAD,  maybe he will be able to say something that brings him back to the purity of his master's teachings.  
Still, I want to see some great fight panels before that occurs.

Btw. between Sera and Jinni, Sera is blowing Jinni away. First impressions, Shioon thought jinni looked like a delinquent. Sera on the other hand he states is very beautiful, so much so, he drinks poison tea from her after her goons force a meeting. Jinni protects him because she's ordered to and doesn't really show any affection to him. Sera rescues Shioon when mad doc wants to turn him into super steriods. When she first sees him on the table she administers a blood pill using her lips and I assume some tongue. Plus Sera has confessed her feelings for him while he was awake, not intentionally, but it happened. Bad points for Jinni during school trap, After bomb blows and Shioon had going black earth nuts when Elder Jun had finally calmed him down, she states she doesn't want him to use his energy to heal Shioon after The Elder clearly tells her healing himself would be useless. Also, during fight with Ghostly doctor she was basically saying again she could live without him, telling him to give up. Stature wise Sera's a better fit. This is just a Jinni V Sera debate I still think Lady Sosul has more of an inside track.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 17, 2013)

i want some shi oon vs 9AD lackeys


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 18, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> i want some shi oon vs 9AD lackeys



There has to be some scenario where Shioon enters, calls out to 9AD, some eager lackey does the "!! appears behind Shioon move" and Shioon does a roflstomp backhand or kick with the said lackey becoming one with the wall.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2013)

Sera is the head of a school, and Shioon is the Gaju of the Sunwoo clan; I think they would be a better fit overall - though, obviously Shioon wouldn't think of that. I'm inclined to think Shioon would be more likely to go with Jinie (ugh) or just nobody at all.


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2013)

ah but shioon will not be sunwoo head forever - eventually sosul is gonna take back her birthright or rather he will give it back.

however, sad as it is kangsung will probably bite it soon and as things are nobody will be eager to take his seat - so by end of story it is likely shioon can go and pimpin lead the alliance with all them female school leaders at his feet 

edit: truth be told I still think Sahee is gona make a return out of nowhere at some later point to bite us all in the ass


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2013)

I hope he ends up with jinnie if not sosul 2 monsters together


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

haegar said:


> edit: truth be told I still think Sahee is gona make a return out of nowhere at some later point to bite us all in the ass



Not going to happen. 

I'm all for a Shioon x Sera or Shioon x Sosul pairing.  Jinie would be tolerable I suppose.


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 18, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Sera is the head of a school, and Shioon is the Gaju of the Sunwoo clan; I think they would be a better fit overall - though, obviously Shioon wouldn't think of that.* I'm inclined to think Shioon would be more likely to go with Jinie (ugh) or just nobody at all.*



I'm inclined to think you meant "Sae-Hee" in place of "Jinie," given how many times we've had this conversation - and especially the "ugh" of disgust.
Also, Randomaxe, your assessment of Jinie in comparison to Sera was hella biased and in some cases, half-truths that didn't do Jinie justice. I mean, I also think that Sera > Jinie, but if you don't give Jinie her props, it will look like Sera did nothing but be superior to some fodder.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 18, 2013)

It's ok guys, we still have Glasses Guy, he will take out Sae-Hee for us.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

Jotun said:


> It's ok guys, we still have Glasses Guy, he will take out Sae-Hee for us.



Poor Sae-Hee, she's going to be off-paneled.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Dream said:


> Poor Sae-Hee, she's going to be off-paneled.



This might be the first time I'm okay with a character getting off-paneled


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 19, 2013)

you all be trippin balls *CLEARLY* shi oon is meant to be with his destined lover elder kwon


----------



## Ceria (Nov 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Poor Sae-Hee, she's going to be off-paneled.



The only way i'd see her get with him would be near the end of the series when he had resolved himself to be a normal person, say if he lost his powers again. In this time, any other girl would be a reminder of the world he left behind. 

Sosul would have to grow up a bit, Sera would be the most logical choice as an alliance with her clan through marriage would be beneficial to Sun woo


----------



## Jotun (Nov 20, 2013)

dokko-tak translated the latest blog, apparently we getting a 20~ page chapter FULL of action


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> dokko-tak translated the latest blog, apparently we getting a 20~ page chapter FULL of action



Unbelievably great news!


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> dokko-tak translated the latest blog, apparently we getting a 20~ page chapter FULL of action



I don't think that I'm ready for all the awesome that we will be getting.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2013)

A 20 page chapter containing NAD..

MY BODY ISN'T READY FOR THIS


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 20, 2013)

full of action.............my body.....my body isn't reggie


----------



## Jotun (Nov 21, 2013)

Forgot to post the cover page that was translated, love me some 3AD.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 21, 2013)

i been waiting for some 9AD vs 3AD action since part 1...

Kang sun is all sorts of fucked, but I hope he shows his shit before he gets smeared.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't want 3AD to die


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't believe that he is the type of person that would retreat so I doubt that there is much hope for him unless reinforcements arrive and make NAD leave the scene. :/


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2013)

20 pages of 9ad action that's awesome

Also how long do you guys think it will take 3ad to mention shiwoon


----------



## Stannis (Nov 21, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't want 3AD to die



I want to believe.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2013)

I actually want 9ad to kill 3ad and show how much of a badass he is


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 21, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> I'm inclined to think you meant "Sae-Hee" in place of "Jinie," given how many times we've had this conversation - and especially the "ugh" of disgust.
> Also, Randomaxe, your assessment of Jinie in comparison to Sera was hella biased and in some cases, half-truths that didn't do Jinie justice. I mean, I also think that Sera > Jinie, but if you don't give Jinie her props, it will look like Sera did nothing but be superior to some fodder.



I guess I'm guilty as charged, but isn't the nature of an opinion biased? Its not that I don't think jinni is helpful, but so far she's just above fodder. It's not like she would be the 3rd person you would call to help you with a fight, definitely if true masters were involved. The author used her as an early measuring stick, and so far hasn't raise her stature. Sera and Jinni did have an encounter and if I remember Jinni didn't fare to well.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 21, 2013)

Small delay as usual, probably get the chapter in 2-4 hours. Maybe sooner.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope it's more than JUST action.  I want some revelations! REVELATIONS!


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

I want a reunion between student and teacher.


----------



## kruchy (Nov 22, 2013)

Link removed

I guess it's time to hype the 3AD


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

It's not complete. 

Bug?


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

Apparently it is complete. 

It just looked so cut off.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 22, 2013)

WTH, I was promised 20 pages..

3AD is a beast though.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2013)

kruchy said:


> Link removed
> 
> I guess it's time to hype the 3AD



So THIS is what the top of the world looks like!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 22, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> These dudes 9AD brought with him are gonna be food for Kang Sung



Well, that was one-sided.

I guess 9AD is up next cause his minions ain't doing shit. He better not kill of Kang Sung


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't know if it was mentioned, or implied, but is Kang Sung the one that is stronger than Elder Kwon?

Anyway, the dude kicked some ass, didn't even spoke a word. 9AD will show him business tho


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Don't know if it was mentioned, or implied, but is Kang Sung the one that is stronger than Elder Kwon?



Yep,the one implied to be above the grandmasters and 9AD's equal.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 22, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Yep,the one implied to be above the grandmasters and 9AD's equal.



Hopefully there is some background story pages for 3AD.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh freshly introduced fodder, we barely knew thee.


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 22, 2013)

9 arts is a pretty considerate fellow, using his fodder to give 3 arts a nice warm up, so that he doesn’t accidentally pull a muscle when they eventually fight. Something like Achilles’ “generosity” toward Hector when Hector stumbled on a stone and fell to the ground  during their fight: “Get up, Prince of Troy! I won't let a stone rob me of my glory!”

But seriously, why did 9 arts allows his fodder to get owned without using them as some kind of diversion for a sneak attack or something, it is strategically speaking stupid and a waste of the money he spent for their planetickets


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

Did he train them? I actually never thought so. 

And he really doesn't give a darn about his followers. He couldn't care less, even if they all die. The only person he could possibly care about at this point is Shi-Woon.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, he at least went through the trouble of getting them to be on his side and screening them for traitors and shit like that. Requires effort.

But whatever, it's not like we were supposed to care about those characters anyway


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it even that certain that Goomoonryong actually gave a shit about recruiting and training, or are they just 'hindrances' he tolerates because wth. Besides, he did warn them, they just didn't listen.


And Sanmoonryong should be at LEAST this badass, afterall the only reason he's not a Goomonryong as well is that he didn't want to hurt the poor little Murim grandmasters' feelings with his awesomeness.


Still gonna die tho


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, I see his followers rather as such. Followers. They offered 9AD their assistance, because they think he's god or something. He just tolerate them as long as they don't get in his way and prove useful. 

He does not give a darn about them in any other way.


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

Mhm, I think I was wrong. 

Apparently they are the Black Forest Defence, not the S.U.C. 

That's different of course. They're teamed up with 9AD since the beginning. 

He still doesn't give a darn about them tho.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 22, 2013)

For a while there we were getting longer chapters but lately its been only 16 pages, man it's over so quickly. 

Kang sung the boss


----------



## Higawa (Nov 22, 2013)

Finally Boss Chapter again  I really like that even Shioon is getting so strong, the masters are still a level of their own. Impressive


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 22, 2013)

Kang sung, wrecking bitches since 2013


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Makes Shiwoon more awesome in retrospect too; even back then when Shiwoon was scrub-level, Three Arts took him completely seriously


----------



## Trent (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, that was one *brutal* and *bloody* beatdown that 3AD delivered! 

I _winced_ a couple of times. 

Good bye "Expert" fodders, you've just tried to bite more than you could chew!


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 22, 2013)

A lackey will always be a lackey. 3AD don't fuck around with mooks


----------



## Lmao (Nov 22, 2013)

I knew what to expect as soon as I saw the colored page.

Dat 3AD.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2013)

Good chapter 3ad was awesome also it was funny how 9ad told his lackeys they were dead


----------



## Stannis (Nov 22, 2013)

Author should really make more chapters like this with 3AD/Kwon/9AD just walking around and wrecking shit.


----------



## Xin (Nov 22, 2013)

^ Yeah. 

I did not enjoy the recent yaoi chapters too much.


----------



## Griever (Nov 22, 2013)

Kang-Sung..... fuck yeah!!. I liked that Projectile-Reversal that was probably my favorite page.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope the author forgot to release 4 pages or something. Welp, there goes Shioon wrecking those new lackeys. I really liked his style of small movements, should be interesting since 9AD seems to be a little more flashy.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I hope the author forgot to release 4 pages or something. Welp, there goes Shioon wrecking those new lackeys. I really liked his style of small movements, should be interesting since 9AD seems to be a little more flashy.


I also felt like a couple of pages were missing... 

Weird feeling but still Stomping fodders like a boss


----------



## Griever (Nov 22, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I hope the author forgot to release 4 pages or something. Welp, there goes Shioon wrecking those new lackeys. I really liked his style of small movements, should be interesting since 9AD seems to be a little more flashy.



I know, That was a really weird place to end the chapter.... 

yeah, Shioons martial art style seems to have some Sunwoo mixed in with his original. I hope that gets capitalized on in part three, could be interesting, to see how he measures up to 9AD.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

Heh, they all ended up being fodder for 3AD.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

ugh, I hate 9AD's followers. Just plain annoying thinking they can take on top tier fighters. Reminds of Bleach when some arrancars thought they could beat Yamamoto...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> Heh, they all ended up being fodder for 3AD.



I'm ok with this 

It would be awesome if 9AD was forced back by 3AD alone, but then Smug Face comes and tips the scales. At least 9AD doesn't technically have blood on his hands that way if Smug Face or his master land the finishing blow on 3AD.

Edit: I love 9AD, who doesn't?

But 3AD is where it's at fellas.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 22, 2013)

>implying they stood a chance to begin with


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 22, 2013)

don't get too attached; 9AD is gonna put 3AD in the fucking ground...then the 10 grandmasters are gonna show up and he's gonna put _them_ in the ground too.

i bet you the only thing that will stop 9AD when the time comes is a surprise attack because he gets distracted either by ShiWoon or his revived girlfriend who should be showing up soon.

but then Sosul is gonna come in and put everyone whose left in the fucking ground. Fucking Murim pussies.

then when everyone is dead, knocked out or crippled Glasses-nim will stand at the top of the murim world as -1AD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well, he at least went through the trouble of getting them to be on his side and screening them for traitors and shit like that. Requires effort.
> 
> But whatever, it's not like we were supposed to care about those characters anyway



I'm just happy Sword Girl (aka BOOBS) is still alive.
But none of the guys who were offed now were with him when he fled from Seoul, were they?

Can't wait to see those two fight, this'll be epic!!


----------



## Face (Nov 22, 2013)

Mark my words. That girl that stood back will be joining Shioon's harem very soon.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

Face said:


> Mark my words. That girl that stood back will be joining Shioon's harem very soon.



Shioon's harem is probably too large as it is to be honest.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> Shioon's harem is probably too large as it is to be honest.



For the Clan Head?  perish the thought! the possibilities are limitless for our Gaju .


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> For the Clan Head?  perish the thought! the possibilities are limitless for our Gaju .



Sera, Jinnie, and Sosul are all he needs.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> Sera, Jinnie, and Sosul are all he needs.



Not gonna lie, 



my Sera loyalty almost slipped


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 22, 2013)

I doubt this will happen but the thought has crept in my mind that this fight could be a gauge to show us the difference between 3AD and 9AD. This nagging thought also makes me think that Kang Sung  isn't 1 of the 10 Grandmasters. After So Chun's talk with Elder kwon, I have to believe that the heavenly way school has an 
elder of equal stature to Kwon. An since they are the strongest clan it would stand to reason that there elder would be the strongest Grandmaster.

I just couldn't imagine 9AD's henchmen making Elder kwon take his hands from behind his back.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Not gonna lie,
> 
> 
> 
> my Sera loyalty almost slipped



If her zipper keeps slippin any further does that mean so will your loyalty for Sera noona?


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 22, 2013)

when elder kwon takes out his pimp hand womens panties drop and bitches die 

I'm pretty sure kwon beats out the other grand masters at being BA


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn Kang Sung you didn't have to beast them like that 

Then 9AD not giving a single fuck that his goons got wrecked in front of him


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 22, 2013)

he must not talk to boobs very much, two pretty large reasons to care about her


----------



## Gabe (Nov 23, 2013)

Think 9ad and 3 ad maybe equal but the bot is what makes 9 ad above everyone most likely.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 23, 2013)

I think kwon is my favorite character


----------



## Jotun (Nov 23, 2013)

So did 3AD do a focus stomp mid air on that guys head? The one who tried to tackle him from behind.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2013)

Can't wait until the day Shioon curb stomps 9AD
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Jotun said:


> So did 3AD do a focus stomp mid air on that guys head? The one who tried to tackle him from behind.



Looks like it, wonder why he killed that guy and only knocked out the others?


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes. That was a mid-air focus stomp - just like how Nine-Arts did a double-footed focus stomp on the one mook's shoulders during that Master-army showdown in Part I.
Here I thought Kangsung was gonna be light on them - only knocking them out. I'm seeing broken faces and shit, though.  Why, you ask, are some alive and one dead? I'm guessing it's because he's just shitting on them indiscriminately: cripple a few, just toss a few to the side, completely wreck this one dude's skull. The goal is to cleanse the room of fodder and mooks.

...but now - Nine-Arts Dragon. Next week, shit is going down.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm probably in the vast minority but I think 3AD would be able to hold off 9AD and most likely even without getting more injuries than 9AD. Even if by some chance he loses, it definitely wouldn't be a stomp like some people imply.

IMO even if 9AD has stronger techniques, 3AD would be able to counter them due to his skill/experience.


----------



## Griever (Nov 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Looks like it, wonder why he killed that guy and only knocked out the others?



there are a few that might be dead. Like this dude here on the bottom right panel. Kang-Sung hit him do hard that it appears one of his eye balls ruptured and the other is about ready to pop out the socket..... he could very well be dead or at the very least dying. 

Kang-Sung Ain't playin' here.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 23, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I'm probably in the vast minority but I think 3AD would be able to hold off 9AD and most likely even without getting more injuries than 9AD. Even if by some chance he loses, it definitely wouldn't be a stomp like some people imply.
> 
> IMO even if 9AD has stronger techniques, 3AD would be able to counter them due to his skill/experience.



Oh, I don't think anyone here actually thinks 9AD stomps 3AD. Right from the start 3AD has been the only one hyped to 9AD's level.

Its just that 9ad is gonna win eventually.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 23, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I'm probably in the vast minority but I think 3AD would be able to hold off 9AD and most likely even without getting more injuries than 9AD. Even if by some chance he loses, it definitely wouldn't be a stomp like some people imply.
> 
> IMO even if 9AD has stronger techniques, 3AD would be able to counter them due to his skill/experience.



I agree with you, but I think 3AD has to die here one way or another. 9AD does not have land the killing blow. If 3AD survives, it kills some of the tension built up. 

Who knows, the writer could toss us a curve ball. I didn't expect things to move so quickly right after the island incident to be honest.

Edit:

*TAKE THIS WITH A GRAIN OF SALT*

Someone on the ateam forums is saying that the artist and writer of Breaker will be attending that Japan convention again this year starting Nov30. Possible 2 week break inc, I haven't seen the author post on his blog so I don't know.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 23, 2013)

the saltiest grain of salt has been taken with that information


----------



## Gabe (Nov 23, 2013)

Bot is something not even 3 ad can handle especially when used by someone as powerful like 9ad


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2013)

Face said:


> Mark my words. That girl that stood back will be joining Shioon's harem very soon.


Patience, young Padawan. Just matter of time. 



Jotun said:


> Not gonna lie,
> 
> 
> 
> my Sera loyalty almost slipped


Just a little bit more.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 23, 2013)

It was nice to see the fodder get stomped so quickly, now we'll get a treat; 3ad vs 9ad


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah they WERE pretty cocky, they kind of deserved getting their shit pushed in


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 23, 2013)

When the black guy said as long as he gets a thrill out of the fight I was like I hope you enjoy the thrill of getting focused Stomped. 

Then on the next page his ankle was focus stomped into dust most likely. I hope he got the thrill he was looking for. Also that other guy.....at least he had a quick death although his head must be a sight to see right now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When the black guy said as long as he gets a thrill out of the fight I was like I hope you enjoy the thrill of getting focused Stomped.
> 
> Then on the next page his ankle was focus stomped into dust most likely. I hope he got the thrill he was looking for. Also that other guy.....at least he had a quick death although his head must be a sight to see right now.



Haha, yeah, such stupidity can only be repayed by getting crippled. Death would be too quick xD


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2013)

I just caught up again and this series never disappoints.

It seems I caught up at exactly the right time: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Nine Arts Dragon versus that middle aged dude.


 Holy ****


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just caught up again and this series never disappoints.
> 
> It seems I caught up at exactly the right time:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's not just any old dude, that's 3 Arts gawd damn dragon!


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2013)

And what about the 12AD?


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 24, 2013)

that's kwon 

negative nine arts dragon is glasses douche


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Bot is something not even 3 ad can handle especially when used by someone as powerful like 9ad



3AD handled 9AD BOT in the first series quite easily.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2013)

That was crippled and worn down 9AD though...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> 3AD handled 9AD BOT in the first series quite easily.



He did not 9ad was tired and he was already out of it


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Bot is something not even 3 ad can handle especially when used by someone as powerful like 9ad



I wish I could agree with this, but we have yet to see 9AD or Shioon defeat anyone because of bot. History says your right, but the displayed battles with it haven't convinced me that employing bot would enhance his ability to win.

Don't get me wrong becoming impervious to pain and increased ferocity are great, but the loss of technique and efficiency was exposed in both instances where bot was shown. So I wouldn't rely on it as a game changer.

P.S. I just read your other posts, and you seem to discount that Shioons Ki was transferred to 9AD and, not only did it revive his energy but allowed him to be a 2 arm fighter, which we hadn't seen since the iron claw guy.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 25, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He did not 9ad was tired and he was already out of it



BOT 9AD lost all technique, he just strength and speed boosts. Being tired didn't matter once BOT was activated. 

Its got me thinking though, the fact that 3AD handled 9AD is actually quite amazing, given that Unwol killed several master level opponents when he activated BOT (and was banished to hermithood). They probably attacked simulataneously as well, once Unwol started rampaging.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah BOT just seems like a rage mode, when I think about it I think "It's insane-oh wait loss of technique." now that I think about it BOT is kind of like the barbarians rage class skill from D&D.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 25, 2013)

Wasn't 9ad dragon already out of bot when he faced 3ad. I am going to re-read the last fight but I remember him fighting 9ad after shiwoon punched him to get him out of the bot and then he broke shiwoons ki center. When he was already out of bot and never truly faced the tech.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2013)

Though you have to remember that Shiwoon's usage of BOT is special viz he gets all the rage and speed/stamina upgrades without losing an ounce of skill or technique.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Though you have to remember that Shiwoon's usage of BOT is special viz he gets all the rage and speed/stamina upgrades without losing an ounce of skill or technique.



shioon is like 9ad in bot + 3ad combined


----------



## Face (Nov 25, 2013)

I always thought it would have been cool if Shioon learned martial arts from 3AD or Kwon. Especially Kang Sung's Style.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah, same here. it would be amazing if kwon taught him.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm ok with how Shioon is developing with midair kicks. I was hoping for 3AD to size Shioon up before this clash, but yeah. . .


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm still hoping for shioon to bust in and some mook to rush him and get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 26, 2013)

We all know that 9AD will not pay Shioon any attention....I get that feeling. He will probably ignore him and tell him he is not worthy of his time or something along the lines.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't even think Shiwoon will show up just yet.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 26, 2013)

Cover up and some goodish news from dokko-tak over at ateam forums




			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> a winter themed cover.
> 
> also says that 139 is coming out on schedule, but 140 (next week) will probably be a skip. due to that convention in france.



Was expecting worse.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 26, 2013)

Sera cover nice


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I don't even think Shiwoon will show up just yet.



Its possible with elder Kwon, but then again he might keep it all a secret.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 26, 2013)

Yummy cover! And he'll be at a convention in France? Cool!


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2013)

I really would be a lot happier if kwon fought more people


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> I really would be a lot happier if kwon fought more people



I wouldn't. Supreme badassery is best enjoyed in small servings


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2013)

nuuu I want mooooore


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 26, 2013)

At least we're getting this weeks chapter (so hyped) two week wait for 140 isn't so bad. I honestly would've preferred a Japan convention but oh well..the dream of a breaker anime is still far..


----------



## Jotun (Nov 26, 2013)

Well it's a "Japan" convention held in France. Same one he did the mini chapter about.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2013)

with korean stuff I squash any and all hopes for animation as soon as i have them. unless it happens then I get super hype.....looking at YOU noblesse......fucking shit deserves to get animated


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 27, 2013)

If Noblesse had an anime then I would imagine it being like Bleach anime.(yes I compared Bleach to Noblesse and what!)


----------



## David (Nov 27, 2013)

I was viewing the Mangahelpers forum and some of the regulars actually seem to think Goomoonryong and Kang Sung aren't Grandmaster level, based off of feats.

It's true GMR has shown little on-panel compared to Kwon and Shik, but I would think his God hype (and what he did mostly off-panel to the alliance, but more the God hype) is enough.  I'm unamused that there are non-believers in 9AD and 3AD


----------



## Jotun (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the main problem is that there was a huge power shift in Part 2. It's kind of like what happened with the hokages before the timeskip. Pretty sure the author is gonna show what 9AD and 3AD are made of with this next fight.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2013)

I think 9ad is way above grandmaster. The three old fighters he faced in part one that included sears master with a broken arm were probably grandmaster. Didn't he call thm old monster or something


----------



## David (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea, there's definitely that Part 2 power inflation to take into account, as you say.

But imo, GMR taking on the three old monsters at once with one arm spoke for itself.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 27, 2013)

David said:


> I was viewing the Mangahelpers forum and some of the regulars actually seem to think Goomoonryong and Kang Sung aren't Grandmaster level, based off of feats.
> 
> It's true GMR has shown little on-panel compared to Kwon and Shik, but I would think his God hype (and what he did mostly off-panel to the alliance, but more the God hype) is enough.  I'm unamused that there are non-believers in 9AD and 3AD



They'll learn soon enough, with some hope maybe one of 3AD lackeys will actually mention it while he watches the fight.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 28, 2013)

David said:


> Yea, there's definitely that Part 2 power inflation to take into account, as you say.
> 
> But imo, GMR taking on the three old monsters at once with one arm spoke for itself.



I agree with you, but one could make the argument that we have no clue if they are grandmasters or not. Seeing as how Kwon was instantly regarded as one and the others were not. They are most likely GM level, or close to it. The author could have changed his mind since he didn't specifically give them a "power ranking" and is slowly reinserting new/old characters with the power inflation in NW.

Hell, maybe the GM ranking is similar to master. Those old guys could be Grandmasters/Advanced GM and 9AD could be a Real Grandmaster ...


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 28, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I agree with you, but one could make the argument that we have no clue if they are grandmasters or not. Seeing as how Kwon was instantly regarded as one and the others were not. They are most likely GM level, or close to it. The author could have changed his mind since he didn't specifically give them a "power ranking" and is slowly reinserting new/old characters with the power inflation in NW.
> 
> Hell, maybe the GM ranking is similar to master. Those old guys could be Grandmasters/Advanced GM and 9AD could be a Real Grandmaster ...



inb4 shioon ends up super ultra mega grandmaster c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Jotun (Nov 29, 2013)

Raw



Happy thanksgiving folks

Edit:

Blue text at the end, gotta wait for the trans/scan to see how long the break is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The former Alliance Chief is still alive  I guess his ki center is broken? I just assumed that naga was dead.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2013)

That Sera cover.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 29, 2013)

Mangacow scan is up

here

Edit: Gonna be a 2 week break, not too bad I guess. 

Shioon why you so badass 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So everyone pussed out except for Shioon/Sunwoo. So-Chun will most likely back them up after they break through. Everything is set up for Shioon to save the day here. I could see part 2 ending after things settle down with 9AD.

Glasses gonna get his ass kicked again as a warm up?


----------



## Xin (Nov 29, 2013)

That fat fuck is still alife. 

Damn.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 29, 2013)

Negging Xin if Kang dies


----------



## Xin (Nov 29, 2013)

daw         .


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Negging Xin if Kang dies



Kang might look sick but I'll be damned if he doesn't put in some work before dying


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2013)

So is the Northern Black Star the Personal Bitch or something of that Old fart that should be dead.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So is the Northern Black Star the Personal Bitch or something of that Old fart that should be dead.



Starting to look that way, also have all the stars been introduced yet or are we still missing_ East_?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 29, 2013)

Goomoonryong, why you so damn badass?


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Goomoonryong, why you so damn badass?



This. Can't wait to see him vs Kang, especially since we've never really seen him fight until now iirc.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm sad to see chain mouth dude acting like a bitch, and i thought that old grisly piece of shit was dead. 

I hope they enjoy the vacation, i wonder if this japan touch thing would lead to them getting an anime?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2013)

So the clans chickened out only the sunwoo is helping. To bad that old guy is not dead


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2013)

Old Fart still alive


 Good chapter, Shioon not chickening out like the rest of fools, Everyone making a fool of Jinnie(), NAD being badass and a cute cover of Sera.

I insist, glasses guy will never die and will have a painful life as a complete and utter loser.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sunwoo about to save Murim, fucking lol. And if Kang Sung's last stand gets offpaneled I'm gonna rage.

Also, Sera Christmas


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Sunwoo about to save Murim, fucking lol.



Irony at its finest. I wonder how the other clans of the alliance would react to this


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome setting up posponing awesome action 

Not sure if I should smile or frown


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2013)

I laughed so hard when I seen glasses guy...especially when people in here thought he was gone. LoL he ain't going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 29, 2013)

friend! fight blue balled! I suspect kwon vs 9AD in the future prease?

that france thing, SIU is also going to that thing, and I doubt breaker will get an anime.......it fucking deserves one but I doubt it.

I also blame glasses fuck for the fight blue balls, i hope shioon and the sunwoo clan bust through and run his ass over


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesomeness incoming! (only in two weeks, though )
Damn, didn't expect the ex-Alliance Leader to still be alive :/

And hell yeah, Shioon for new Alliance Leader  
The portrayal of Kangsung really shows him as a just leader, so I hope he'll survive this. He should be able to keep up for quite some time and I guess that if Elder Kwon arrives too, he'll be pressured to retreat? Or maybe just Shioon will be enough for that? 

Lastly: Tanks? Really? This ain't HSDK, so they might be a bit much xD


----------



## Jotun (Nov 29, 2013)

I think a powered up focus stomp in the right place could handle the tank, or that 3 step kamehameha Shioon knows.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I think a powered up focus stomp in the right place could handle the tank, or that *3 step kamehameha* Shioon knows.



Dat name..I like it.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 29, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if kwon could rip through tanks.......because he's fucking kwon


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 29, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Awesomeness incoming! (only in two weeks, though )
> Damn, didn't expect the ex-Alliance Leader to still be alive :/
> 
> And hell yeah, Shioon for new Alliance Leader
> ...



Consider, its elements in the Heavenly way school that have brought this confrontation to this point. I wonder how much influence those elements are exerting to leave Kang Sung with minimal aid? Lastly if by some chance, and I think its a small, that Shioon can get NAD to suspend his assault. How will that play with those elements when Shioon explains his mother was attacked by the SUC? This could turn disciple against master if he can't acknowledge Shioon's right of defense.



Jotun said:


> I think a powered up focus stomp in the right place could handle the tank, or that 3 step kamehameha Shioon knows.



I think You Mean (Chaotic Heavens Destruction Strike!)


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the name 3step kamehameha

I think that shiwoon will have to send Kwon to face 9ad because 3ad will be in danger. Then the fight I really want to see could happen Kwon vs 9ad


----------



## blueblip (Nov 29, 2013)

Somebody kill the Glasses twit, for god's sake 

Seriously. The guy has tried this shit how many times before (incidentally, that number is for some reason equal to the number of times he's had his ass handed to him on a jewel encrusted platinum plate)? The ass bal blued the fight indeed!

/rant

I'm liking the potential setup of Shioon and NAD being polar opposites in how to fix the Murim. NAD wants to obliterate it, Shioon wants to heal it. Conflict of ideologies battle? Although I'm a little apprehensive about Shioon meeting NAD as the gaju of Sunwoo. Looking at the way he's been behaving, NAD is just as likely to fly into a rage thinking Shioon has betrayed him, especially if the kid tries and protects the Murim.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 29, 2013)

i SUPER want to see kwon vs GMR


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Although I'm a little apprehensive about Shioon meeting NAD as the gaju of Sunwoo. Looking at the way he's been behaving, NAD is just as likely to fly into a rage thinking Shioon has betrayed him, especially if the kid tries and protects the Murim.



It's more than likely NAD will be really surprised to see Shioon fully recovered and stronger than he's ever been after he shattered his ki center. So far as has been said, Shioon is the first person to have ever recovered his strength and martial arts. But as far as presuming betrayal, I doubt it. NAD knows that Sosul gave him the seal which symbolizes leadership of the clan, so while he might see it as betrayal for Shioon to fully integrate himself into the role of Gaju, I doubt he'd be very surprised to the point of going into rage again.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 29, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Somebody kill the Glasses twit, for god's sake


Seriously, how the hell did he survive NAD? IIRC that wasn't the first time he's getting in his way too.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 29, 2013)

and he SAID he would kill him! GMR is a lying scumlord!


----------



## Jotun (Nov 29, 2013)

Everything hinges on how the reunion goes down. Maybe Shioon won't even reach 9AD in time to properly confront him.

I'm hyped for the Skinny/Fat elders finally throwing down.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 29, 2013)

booooo kill glasses fuck

fat guy and slim jim are probably going to wreck everyone's shit


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Somebody kill the Glasses twit, for god's sake
> 
> Seriously. The guy has tried this shit how many times before (incidentally, that number is for some reason equal to the number of times he's had his ass handed to him on a jewel encrusted platinum plate)? The ass bal blued the fight indeed!
> 
> ...



Or he just might ignore him altogether.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 29, 2013)

Nah, the match will be over by the time Shioon and Sunwoo arrive.  Only thing waiting there will be 3AD's body.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2013)

The Glasses guy needs to die.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> Consider, its elements in the Heavenly way school that have brought this confrontation to this point. I wonder how much influence those elements are exerting to leave Kang Sung with minimal aid? Lastly if by some chance, and I think its a small, that Shioon can get NAD to suspend his assault. How will that play with those elements when Shioon explains his mother was attacked by the SUC? This could turn disciple against master if he can't acknowledge Shioon's right of defense.
> 
> I think You Mean (Chaotic Heavens Destruction Strike!)



Well, pretty much everyone abandoned Kang Sung. And it's a fact Shioon's mom and other civilians were harmed by the SUC, which are subordinates of 9AD (or the Black Forest Defense...did I get that right? ). So he'll have to confront 9AD anyway, since him taking out the Alliance also involves normal people, which Shioon can't forgive.
Only question is, how the confrontation will look like, ultimately?


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 30, 2013)

^I was under the impression that the SUC was acting in the hope of getting NAD to Associate and lead them. I have to think that once Shioon explains the nature of SUC, NAD will have to see the pitfall of letting chaos loose where innocents are suffering because of SUC efforts to impress him. Also, his breaking of Shioon's KI center didn't remove him from being targeted by his enemies.

Your right, if NAD has any affection toward Shioon, well either way, it could be another wild ride.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> ^I was under the impression that the SUC was acting in the hope of getting NAD to Associate and lead them. I have to think that once Shioon explains the nature of SUC, NAD will have to see the pitfall of letting chaos loose where innocents are suffering because of SUC efforts to impress him. Also, his breaking of Shioon's KI center didn't remove him from being targeted by his enemies.
> 
> Your right, if NAD has any affection toward Shioon, well either way, it could be another wild ride.



I don't know if they had "official" ties, or just "unofficial" ties with BFD anymore...
Though I think 9AD is so blinded by hatred/rage at this point, he doesn't give a darn about collateral damage.
And breaking Shioon's ki center was indeed a bit naive (if taking him out of harm's way was his intention), since he'd get targeted just for having been his disciple, but I guess he did bet on Shioon getting back up, stronger than ever.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 30, 2013)

if it comes to blows 9AD would destroy shioon.....who couldn't take hyuk


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys doubting that NAD still has affection for Shiwoon? Seriously? 


Now that bond might well be overridden by NAD's utter rage against Murim, but don't ever doubt that it's there. I'd think pretty much the whole of part one stands in counterpoint to that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2013)

Between the Black Forest Defence, the Murim Alliance, and the Sunwoo Clan, the SUC doesn't really fit in anywhere. Apart from So-Jung and Ryuji, none of the Captains can really fight it out with the three big factions, and even So-Jung and Ryuji would get destroyed by the big boys of BFD, the Alliance and the Sunwoo clan.


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see Kangsung and Goomoonryong fight


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 30, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Between the Black Forest Defence, the Murim Alliance, and the Sunwoo Clan, the SUC doesn't really fit in anywhere. Apart from So-Jung and Ryuji, none of the Captains can really fight it out with the three big factions, and even So-Jung and Ryuji would get destroyed by the big boys of BFD, the Alliance and the Sunwoo clan.



Don't forget they have a supernova too.  

I wouldn't count the SUC out yet.  Even their weakest captain is a match for smiling blade, who is suppose to be an extremely high tiered fighter.  Not to mention they use some pretty underhanded tactics to win, so they don't even NEED to be top tier themselves.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Don't forget they have a supernova too.
> 
> I wouldn't count the SUC out yet.  Even their weakest captain is a match for smiling blade, who is suppose to be an extremely high tiered fighter.  Not to mention they use some pretty underhanded tactics to win, so they don't even NEED to be top tier themselves.



The supernova is not even a match for shiwoon. So I doubt any are truly powerful other them smug face and bald Ryu


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2013)

Jagger said:


>



Obviously BEST GIRL.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 30, 2013)

Gabe said:


> The supernova is not even a match for shiwoon. So I doubt any are truly powerful other them smug face and bald Ryu



We don't really know how strong Shioon really is though.  He could be supernova level or slightly higher in my opinion.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 30, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> We don't really know how strong Shioon really is though.  He could be supernova level or slightly higher in my opinion.



I definitely believe he's above Super Nova as Ha il and the Western white star would attest to. I think he may even be above the number 1 SUC captain. Bot, meditation and ki infused lvl up. I agree with your op.

@Zaru  Was there any doubt.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 1, 2013)

you mean the guy who fought kwon? I don't think shioon would be able to go toe toe with kwon. I think that guy was losing to be fair however he still had some showing. Against kwon i am pretty sure shioon wouldn't be able to do even that.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 1, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> I definitely believe he's above Super Nova as Ha il and the Western white star would attest to. I think he may even be above the number 1 SUC captain. Bot, meditation and ki infused lvl up. I agree with your op.



Well let's be fair, both Ha-il and the supernova were basically sucker punched.  Neither of them were fighting Shioon in a proper match and their guard was down, so it's hard for me personally to place him above them.  

Also remember that So-Jung described Gyu Bum as a "monster" just like he did Elder Kwon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rankings:*
9AD
3AD
Elder Kwon
Ghost Hands Doc
So-Chun
Gyu Bum
So-Jung
Lone Wolf
Ha-il
White Star
Shioon


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 1, 2013)

elder kwon> who ever that is because fuck if I remember people from english names let alone korean ones.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 1, 2013)

Freedan said:


> It's more than likely NAD will be really surprised to see Shioon fully recovered and stronger than he's ever been after he shattered his ki center. So far as has been said, Shioon is the first person to have ever recovered his strength and martial arts. But as far as presuming betrayal, I doubt it. NAD knows that Sosul gave him the seal which symbolizes leadership of the clan, so while he might see it as betrayal for Shioon to fully integrate himself into the role of Gaju, I doubt he'd be very surprised to the point of going into rage again.


I would think defending the Murim would piss off NAD more than him being gaju. The gaju aspect would just be a rage booster for the main problem ("so now that you're a clan head you side with these weak corrupt fools?" etc.).

And speaking of Sosul, do you think NAD brought her along?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2013)

blueblip said:


> I would think defending the Murim would piss off NAD more than him being gaju. The gaju aspect would just be a rage booster for the main problem ("so now that you're a clan head you side with these weak corrupt fools?" etc.).
> 
> And speaking of Sosul, do you think NAD brought her along?



9AD viewing Shioon as a traitor is something that has a high possibility of happening. Just hope he won't murder him the moment he gets wind of it 

I don't know. Either she's on a different mission, or she stayed back as a bodyguard.


----------



## Roman (Dec 1, 2013)

blueblip said:


> I would think defending the Murim would piss off NAD more than him being gaju. The gaju aspect would just be a rage booster for the main problem ("so now that you're a clan head you side with these weak corrupt fools?" etc.).
> 
> And speaking of Sosul, do you think NAD brought her along?



I doubt he'd see it that way considering the Sunwoo's relationship with the alliance, which is what Shioon himself is trying to defend under the context of preventing the Murim from imploding. As BlueDemon says, there's a good chance of NAD seeing Shioon as an enemy for that reason alone.

It doesn't look like Sosul came along for the party, but I've been interesting to see exactly what would happen when she does. Will she want to reclaim her place in the Sunwoo clan, and will the elders want to place Shioon aside when she does. I also wonder what Sosul wants to do with the Sunwoo and if she is siding with NAD. If she is, I have my doubts that the elders will want Sosul back.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 1, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Well let's be fair, both Ha-il and the supernova were basically sucker punched.  Neither of them were fighting Shioon in a proper match and their guard was down, so it's hard for me personally to place him above them.
> 
> Also remember that So-Jung described Gyu Bum as a "monster" just like he did Elder Kwon.
> 
> ...



You think he sucker punched Western White Star? if you mean he surprised him with his lvl of power, ok, then it was a sucker punch. The white star thought he had easy pickings and just thought the bloody stick couldn't hurt him. So he went in with his guard down, but Ha il saw that an then evaded his first attack and comments, ?! , so I don't see that as a sucker punch. 

Also, to have him ranked where you do in light of Ha il comments during his duel with So Chun leads me to think if anything he's on par with So Chun or just slightly below. Wasn't it So Chun during that spar admit he was surprised by Shioon's counter and that's why he used a dangerous strike. A strike I remind you everyone expected him to be hurt severely, but he got up and asked to go again. If Elder kwon hadn't arrived, I believe So Chun was going to raise his effort to see what Shioon could really do. The term monster gets used a lot here, but I generally look at it in regards to differences between characters.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 1, 2013)

i think it would be a good twist if 9AD or someone straight murders shioon, i mean you would expect he has immunity to out of no where dying because he's the main character and all. it would be game of thronesy


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Well let's be fair, both Ha-il and the supernova were basically sucker punched.  Neither of them were fighting Shioon in a proper match and their guard was down, so it's hard for me personally to place him above them.
> 
> Also remember that So-Jung described Gyu Bum as a "monster" just like he did Elder Kwon.
> 
> ...



He did not sucker punch the supernova the guy had a chance to clock but shiwoon was to strong plus remember what was said about shiwoon when he was fighting with Hyuk. Shiwoon is above the supernova easy especially after his comeback from his rebirth thing. Ha-il and white star are below shiwoon.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 1, 2013)

Gabe said:


> *He did not sucker punch the supernova *the guy had a chance to clock but shiwoon was to strong plus remember what was said about shiwoon when he was fighting with Hyuk. Shiwoon is above the supernova easy especially after his comeback from his rebirth thing. Ha-il and white star are below shiwoon.



here

He kinda did though.  


And I read Ha-il's comments about So-Chun and Shioon as being impressed with how young they are, not about placing them both above him.  Until Shioon fights a supernova level opponent we cant really say he's above them in strength just cause he knocked 2 unexpecting guys out and is having a non-serious sparing match with So-Chun



Randomaxe said:


> You think he sucker punched Western White Star? if you mean he surprised him with his lvl of power, ok, then it was a sucker punch. The white star thought he had easy pickings and just thought the bloody stick couldn't hurt him. So he went in with his guard down, but Ha il saw that an then evaded his first attack and comments, ?! , so I don't see that as a sucker punch.
> 
> Also, to have him ranked where you do in light of Ha il comments during his duel with So Chun leads me to think if anything he's on par with So Chun or just slightly below. Wasn't it So Chun during that spar admit he was surprised by Shioon's counter and that's why he used a dangerous strike. A strike I remind you everyone expected him to be hurt severely, but he got up and asked to go again. *If Elder kwon hadn't arrived, I believe So Chun was going to raise his effort to see what Shioon could really do*. The term monster gets used a lot here, but I generally look at it in regards to differences between characters.



That's the thing though, as soon as So-Chun went serious, Shioon was laying outside of the ring.  And that was only a "gut-reaction" from So-Chun.  Shioon couldn't even react to the strike.  I wouldn't place him anywhere near So-Chun's level just yet.  Can Shioon take a beating and get back up?  Sure.  But as far as fighting, I think my list is pretty accurate for now.


----------



## Face (Dec 1, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> here
> 
> He kinda did though.
> 
> ...




Except Ha-il did see shioon throw a punch towards him and still ended up getting knocked out by a single kick. Ha-Il was suggesting that Shioon's level had gotten to a point where something like that would make sense.

Also regarding the bolded part of your quote there was no way for Shioon to dodge a strike in mid air. He was already attempting to counter So-Chun's attack.

During the spar it was obvious that Shioon was getting progressively stronger to the point where he was making So-Chun get serious. Even then Shioon wasn't taking any damage from his attacks. Had the fight continued I definitely think Shioon would have defeat him.

Another to take into consideration is the fact that Shioon didn't use any of his techniques (Soul Crushing Strike, Focus Stomp exc.) during the spar. Yet So-Chun was forced used one of his clan techniques.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 1, 2013)

^ Yes.  But try to remember the situation.  Ha-il had no idea what had been happening.  He didn't know about the BOT and didn't see Shioon as an opponent.  To him he was just some kid with a broken ki-center he's suppose to be protecting.  He was caught off guard and paid the price for it.

I would surmise that White-star, Ha-il, and Shioon are all extremely close in skill, but I retain my original order of Ha-il, White Star, then Shioon until Shioon has proven himself in a proper fight with someone of their skill level.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 1, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> here
> That's the thing though, as soon as So-Chun went serious, Shioon was laying outside of the ring.  And that was only a "gut-reaction" from So-Chun.  Shioon couldn't even react to the strike.  I wouldn't place him anywhere near So-Chun's level just yet.  Can Shioon take a beating and get back up?  Sure.  But as far as fighting, I think my list is pretty accurate for now.



I've seen a few of the translations of the duel, and in most the term gut reaction may have appeared, but the ones I've read the word that was used was "I panicked". That implies he was surprised by Shioon. Ha il shown thought's were of a fear of Shioon embarrassing himself, but instead, he was surprised to see that it looked like a proper match between to masters. I took this to mean peers or equals.This is the same guy who states every one of So Chun's movements are incredible. I took this to mean better than I could imagine or better than I could do. So, on my list Shioon would be behind So Chun.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 1, 2013)

Face said:


> During the spar it was obvious that Shioon was getting progressively stronger to the point where he was making So-Chun get serious. Even then Shioon wasn't taking any damage from his attacks. Had the fight continued I definitely think Shioon would have defeat him.
> 
> Another to take into consideration is the fact that Shioon didn't use any of his techniques (Soul Crushing Strike, Focus Stomp exc.) during the spar. Yet So-Chun was forced used one of his clan techniques.



Didn't see your edit, sorry.   The match up until that point, So-Chun was toying with Shioon.  He fought him at just enough of a level to give Shioon a good match (Confirmed by Ha-il, by saying that they both slowly started to escalate during the match)  When Shioon caught him off guard, he had no other option then to use his "true" strength which resulted in Shioon's ring out.  Had it continued without Kwon's interference it's likely Shioon would have kept getting thrown out of the ring or hurt/injured. (Though he prob would have slowly learned from these techniques as well) But he definitely wouldn't have won imo.




Randomaxe said:


> I've seen a few of the translations of the duel, and in most the term gut reaction may have appeared, but the ones I've read the word that was used was "I panicked". That implies he was surprised by Shioon. Ha il shown thought's were of a fear of Shioon embarrassing himself, but instead, he was surprised to see that it looked like a proper *match between to masters*. I took this to mean peers or equals.This is the same guy who states every one of So Chun's movements are incredible. I took this to mean better than I could imagine or better than I could do. So, on my list Shioon would be behind So Chun.



I don't think him saying they were masters implies So-Chun and Shioon as equals.  Elder Kwon called Cool Guy a Master as well, but Kwon would destroy him.  I really just see this dialogue as nothing more than Ha-il being surprised at how skilled So-Chun and Shioon are for their age.

What's your list look like?


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 1, 2013)

My list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD 
                                                3AD
                                                 Elder Kwon
                                                 Ghostly Dr.
                                                 So Jung
                                                 So Chun
                                                 Shioon 
                                                 Lone Wolf
                                                 Gyu Bum
                                                 Ha iL
                                                 White Star




I just have to accept we don't see these events the same way. I believe the duel with So Chun was to confirm Shioon's improvement. So Chun hit with that Silver lighting strike because first he states Shioon's counter was to big and he would change his attack then he is surprised again when Shioon reads his adjusted attack. Mind you, Shioon was in the air the whole time this sequence is happening. Shioon was just about to land a foot strike when So Chun panics and lighting strikes him out of the ring. The way you describe it, So Chun was toying with him even then. Ok I told myself I would stop trying to convince you. But I believe rebirth has raised Shioon's lvl and to me So Chun is his floor he could be a lot stronger.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 2, 2013)

Doesn't matter, Shioon levels up too fast for rankings to matter.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 2, 2013)

there is no way 3AD is above kwon and ghost hands


----------



## haegar (Dec 2, 2013)

well, for all we know all 3 of them a in the 10 grandmaster tier so I doubt they are far apart in which ever direction. We do know for a fact that Kwon's strength is considered 2nd of the grandmasters if I remember correctly?! Somehow I doubt Ghosthands is considered first, so actually, yeah might be that 3AD does have a slight edge if he is considered first? Don't matter much unless we see such a fight. Let's just call all of them monsters, that's pretty accurate I guess ...


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> My list:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




This looks pretty legit to me except for maybe So Jung, but the difference between him and So Chun may even be almost non-existent like it is with So Chun and Shioon? I could see that being the case.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Dec 2, 2013)

So-Jung isn't stronger than So-Chun. He is a genius beyond others and So-Jung was stomped by Kwon.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 2, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Doesn't matter, Shioon levels up too fast for rankings to matter.



True to a point, but his ability is what drive the story. Besides, I've got 2 weeks to kill before next issue, so a little debate about anything might help time pass. 




Freedan said:


> This looks pretty legit to me except for maybe So Jung, but the difference between him and So Chun may even be almost non-existent like it is with So Chun and Shioon? I could see that being the case.



The only reason I listed So Jung ahead of So Chun is this: here and: here, he punks him and its up to So Chun to set that right.


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> My list:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I almost agree with this, actually.

I'd say something like:

*9AD >/= 3AD*
*Elder Kwon* (2nd strongest Grandmaster)
*Ghostly Doctor* (is pretty much at Kwon's level, if not almost)
*Alliance Chief* (maybe he can hang with Kwon, but my impression is that he's certainly not above Kwon)
*Gyu Bum/Lone Wolf* (Lone Wolf is the hardest to place IMO: he's kind of like Goomoonryong without the Black Heaven and Earth technique and less of a prodigy - he trained Unwol's technique by himself and went around the Murim challenging masters to get stronger.  He was killing Sunwoo fodder in one hit effortlessly and presence seemed greater than So Jung's from Shiwoon's point of view)
*So Jung* (seemed scared of Gyu Bum, but can probably give him a good fight.  He's at least at So Chun's level, reacted to one of Kwon's movements, and was able to walk after getting shat on by Kwon)
*So Chun >/= Shiwoon* (even if his technique is still a bit below So Chun, Shiwoon's god-level resilience, stamina, and ki reserve place him up there imo)
*i/Ha Il/SUC Supernova/Mamungi* (Mamungi might be wrongly placed, but he's around this level)

The 3 I'm unsure about are Lone Wolf, the Alliance Chief, and Mamungi.

The others I'm pretty certain about.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> My list:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Indeed   I think my list is more about what has been proven or not yet proven, while yours tends to be more speculative.  Which is fine by me.  It's interesting to see people's thoughts on this.  I am curious though why you think Lone Wolf is lower than Shioon in your list?  Care to elaborate?  Because from their last showing Lone Wolf pretty much dominated that fight to me.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2013)

Shamelessly advertising


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Shamelessly advertising



This thread is pretty much a fanclub


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeh I figured as much 
Just spreading the love


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 3, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Indeed   I think my list is more about what has been proven or not yet proven, while yours tends to be more speculative.  Which is fine by me.  It's interesting to see people's thoughts on this.  I am curious though why you think Lone Wolf is lower than Shioon in your list?  Care to elaborate?  Because from their last showing Lone Wolf pretty much dominated that fight to me.



     Of course I speculated, but it wasn't without evidence. It became apparent to me that you need everything spelled out for you to grasp what the author is showing you. When Ha il says the duel looks like a formal match, the interpretation I get is the difference in skill is not as big as he first thought. When he also says "these guys are kids?" I took that to mean, he see them as, fighting way beyond their years. You stated in your post that So Chun was toying with Shioon, look at this here and who is toying with who? One more thing, After the Silver Lighting Strike and Shioon asks to resume, So Chun plans to raise his lvl again. Elder Kwon then enters and interrupts. That wasn't  because he was toying with Shioon, it was because as they were fighting, Shioon was pressing him. The panels before that clearly show Shioon backing up So Chun. So Chun sensed that Shioon was sandbagging him and he wanted to see how strong he really was. 

     My other speculation is much easier to explain. Lone Wolf fought bot lvl Shioon and beat him to near death, but during that fight Shioon sharingan all Lone Wolf's techniques, with his meditation training technique. We know Elder Jun saved his life with his Ki and possibly was the kick starter of the total body rebirth. While Shioon was in black earth limit his power and speed was multiplied, I speculate that is what his body regenerated to. My evidence, the island arc. New ability to sense auras and presence. Not to mention he single handedly fought off a army of murin special forces and stalemated the Ghostly Doctor. Also remember while he fought Lone Wolf, he just came straight at him. Now he would use his brain and look for his weakness. If you think Lone Wolf could do what Shioon did against the Ghostly Doctor, then I'm not the only one who speculates.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2013)

Go ahead and sign me up, just don't expect my lazy ass to actually post in there. 



Totally forgot I was in the Batman FC


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2013)

No one posts there anymore anyways 
It's like how things were before I gave ownership of the Magi FC to someone else. After that it had a surge of activity. I'm prbbly a terrible owner

and sure added


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 4, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> When Ha il says the duel looks like a formal match, the interpretation I get is the difference in skill is not as big as he first thought. When he also says "these guys are kids?" I took that to mean, he see them as, fighting way beyond their years.



So far I agree with both statements here.  Ha-il thought Shioon was a lot weaker than he actually was and seemed quite impressed.



> You stated in your post that So Chun was toying with Shioon, look at this here and who is toying with who? One more thing, After the Silver Lighting Strike and Shioon asks to resume, So Chun plans to raise his lvl again. Elder Kwon then enters and interrupts. That wasn't  because he was toying with Shioon, it was because as they were fighting, Shioon was pressing him. The panels before that clearly show Shioon backing up So Chun. So Chun sensed that Shioon was sandbagging him and he wanted to see how strong he really was.



This we see slightly different.  Both Shioon and So-Chun were holding back in the beginning of their sparring match evidenced by Shioons smirk.  I think everyone here agrees.  But, it was quite obvious to me that So-Chun was holding back his true strength till the very end (maybe "toying" was what you're disagreeing with) when he wtf clobbered Shioon outside the ring.  At that brief moment we saw the true disparity between their current levels.  I guess the only "win" I see for Shioon, is that he's at a high enough level to force So-Chun to lose himself for a moment and resort to using such a technique.  But that doesn't mean they are equals imo.



> My other speculation is much easier to explain. Lone Wolf fought bot lvl Shioon and beat him to near death, but during that fight Shioon sharingan all Lone Wolf's techniques, with his meditation training technique. We know Elder Jun saved his life with his Ki and possibly was the kick starter of the total body rebirth. While Shioon was in black earth limit his power and speed was multiplied, I speculate that is what his body regenerated to. My evidence, the island arc. New ability to sense auras and presence. Not to mention he single handedly fought off a army of murin special forces and *stalemated the Ghostly Doctor.*



Agreed with everything above regarding his new body till the bolded statement.  In no way did Shioon fight the Ghost Doc to a stalemate.  He technically didn't even survive.  He needed to have the Doc bring him back to life afterwards.



> Also remember while he fought Lone Wolf, he just came straight at him. Now he would use his brain and look for his weakness. If you think Lone Wolf could do what Shioon did against the Ghostly Doctor, then I'm not the only one who speculates



BOT comes with advantages and disadvantages that (at least to me) seem to equal out.  
- increased strength
- increased speed
- immunity to pain
- possible sharingan ability (he seems to pick up techs pretty fast outside of BOT as well though)

Outside
- Use tactics/martial arts

Even having Shioon keep the strength and speed from BOT, he still ends up getting huge holes blown into the side of his body.  If Lone wolf starts his "3 step kamehameha" *credit to whoever called it that) how does non BOT Shioon escape that?

Also I think we can agree that *No One* can do what Shioon did against the Ghostly Doctor.  The only reason he survived at all was because of the body rebirth thing and the Doc himself.  Kwon couldn't do it.  9AD couldn't do it.  Shioon is just a freak 

Hope none of this sounded mean.  Mad respect yo


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 4, 2013)

^ Truth be told, I really don't see Shioon's fight with the Doctor as a stalemate either, The Doc set the terms so as to trap Shioon to being his lab rat. So let me count the ways he lost:
1. (standard) underestimating his opponent, when a person is fighting you with the intentions of dying, theirs no bargain you can make.
2. Expecting them to give up because you have big killing aura. (also see number 1) 
3. over estimating your ability to bend a stranger to your will.
4. making bold declarations like "you keep attacking I won't move from this spot".
5. getting so angry when your victim out thinks you, you recklessly hurl him into a tree. possibly killing your prize. 
6. when time is running out you perform your ace in the hole, and end up doing it incorrectly. If you had used it early you may have had time to fix it. Anyway, how did he screw this up he was looking at his x-rays?
7. You try to reneg on the terms you set, just because your opponent would rather die then go with you. 
8. having to admit defeat when your prize won't relent even after you bribed him. 
9. having to heal him because his retainer tells you, you would follow soon if he dies. 
Oh, btw since Shioon, got to go toe to toe with a GM, I don't think A lone wolf would seem like a dangerous animal now. The only reason the 3 step Kami hit Shioon, he stood there like a statue copying it. I just can't see him letting that happen again. 
Thanks for entertaining my theories, I guess we'll see what he can do in a couple of weeks. With respect.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 5, 2013)

BOT wasn't Sharingan lol, he was using that meditation technique in battle to copy the bald guy's moves.


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> Oh, btw since Shioon, got to go toe to toe with a GM, I don't think A lone wolf would seem like a dangerous animal now. The only reason the 3 step Kami hit Shioon, he stood there like a statue copying it. I just can't see him letting that happen again.



Agreed. He was pretty much even with Long Wolf before he went through the hgtt. Right now, Shioon would wipe the floor with him, particularly now that he knows his movements.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't say wipe the floor, but I do think they are even one way or another. Bald Ryu controlled Shioon the whole fight, but the only scary thing we saw was the 3 step kamehameha. Shioon knows pretty much all of his skills AND more, it was just experience/still healing that kept him back. I wouldn't be surprised if Bald Ryu somehow achieves BoT before they meet again.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2013)

People just underestimate shiwoon we really do not now what he is capable of fully after going through the rebirth. I still say he is above the super nova he beat, and the other one he beat with can't spell his name the one fighting the supernova. He even was surprise when shiwoon was facing hyuk. Lone wolf and smug face are the only one from the SUV who have a chance vs shiwoon and like cool guy said every time he faced shiwoon he got stronger so expect shiwoon to be much stronger when he faces lone wolf. But I also think lone wolf will have found a way to enter bot. Don't know why but I have that feeling.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 5, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I wouldn't say wipe the floor, but I do think they are even one way or another. Bald Ryu controlled Shioon the whole fight, but the only scary thing we saw was the 3 step kamehameha. Shioon knows pretty much all of his skills AND more, it was just experience/still healing that kept him back.* I wouldn't be surprised if Bald Ryu somehow achieves BoT before they meet again*.



I would be very surprised by this, as it's a technique only passed from master to a single disciple. Considering the old Chief chased this secret for who knows how long, and he was also of the same school. It doesn't seem like something you can just figure out on your own, with research. Anyhow didn't Lone Wolf prove Uwol's decision not to teach him BOT when he immediately took all of his master's training scrolls to the Chief?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 5, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> BOT comes with advantages and disadvantages that (at least to me) seem to equal out.
> - increased strength
> - increased speed
> - immunity to pain
> ...



Actually, I think its been specifically stated that Shiwoon is the only BOT user so far to have maintained enough presence of mind to actually use techniques and analyse them, rather than become Rage!Mode like Unwol and NAD.



> Even having Shioon keep the strength and speed from BOT, he still ends up getting huge holes blown into the side of his body.  If Lone wolf starts his "3 step kamehameha" **credit to whoever called it that)* how does non BOT Shioon escape that?


----------



## Jotun (Dec 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


>



 . . .




			
				Randomaxe said:
			
		

> I would be very surprised by this, as it's a technique only passed from master to a single disciple. Considering the old Chief chased this secret for who knows how long, and he was also of the same school. It doesn't seem like something you can just figure out on your own, with research. Anyhow didn't Lone Wolf prove Uwol's decision not to teach him BOT when he immediately took all of his master's training scrolls to the Chief?



We saw the genius So-Chun recreate a lost art, I don't think it is outside the realm of possibility that Bald Ryu could achieve some level of BoT. He was Unwol's first disciple and has probably studied the Black Heaven & Earth school techniques to the max. He was showing interest in BoT when he faced Shioon. 

I'm not saying that it will happen, but I wouldn't be surprised if he brought it out. It would add another layer if he fought Shioon again. Could lead everyone to the realization that Shioon's BoT is very different (it is obvious for readers)


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 5, 2013)

It just occurred to me that the whole series of events that ruptured the murin, was started when the old masters sought the secret of Black Origin Thresold. If Unwol wasn't forced to chose death to save young NAD, he might never have associated with the BFD. I think that is the best reason you can't have it being figured out.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 5, 2013)

i got super hype that tomorrow was friday then remembered no new chapter for a week or two


----------



## Jotun (Dec 5, 2013)

Unless the Author/Writer pull another "got sick during travel" we should expect a chapter on the 20th~


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Soon. 

What's the time it's usually released?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 6, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> i got super hype that tomorrow was friday then remembered no new chapter for a week or two



yeah i was searching for it just now only to go... damn...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> Soon.
> 
> What's the time it's usually released?





Thursday night/friday morning, not sure if you didn't read, but no chapter till the 20th...


----------



## Xin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Thursday night/friday morning, not sure if you didn't read, but no chapter till the 20th...



pls no


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Thursday night/friday morning, not sure if you didn't read, but no chapter till the 20th...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Thursday night/friday morning, not sure if you didn't read, but no chapter till the 20th...



I trauma from hearing about this last time made me forget it...and now it hurts even more


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 6, 2013)

well thinking about it positively that's one or two days after my last final so it will be a great way to unwind


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 8, 2013)

A discovery for all those looking for the answer to the Cho In Yun Sung: Chapter 106 for those not interest in following the link the page, it says, Cho In = Superhuman, Yun Sung = becomes through self-training. I noticed it when I was rereading "The Breaker".


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 13, 2013)

What the hell? No chapter today, I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 14, 2013)

no chapter till the 20th


----------



## Ceria (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't get how mangaka think, if i was one i would have several chapters in reserve (several chapters forward if you will) so that when i go on vacation or whatever or if i'm sick for a while the fans never notice it, it's a smooth transition, i think shounen jump should be the same way, have an issue in reserve so that when they pull their golden week bullshit they can release an issue during that week so it's a smooth transition they get their vacation and we never notice it.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2013)

One more week which is good this is the chapter I am most excited to read sucks when it's on a break


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I don't get how mangaka think, if i was one i would have several chapters in reserve (several chapters forward if you will) so that when i go on vacation or whatever or if i'm sick for a while the fans never notice it, it's a smooth transition, i think shounen jump should be the same way, have an issue in reserve so that when they pull their golden week bullshit they can release an issue during that week so it's a smooth transition they get their vacation and we never notice it.



It's a holiday for golden week so everything is probably closed so even if they had some in reserve they could not release them if the guys who print the magazine are off because of the Holliday. About the breaker the guys barley are able to release  a chapter on time they probably do not have time to make extra chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2013)

Without saying that there are very very few authors that actually manage to get more than two chapters a week in case of something, as far as i know just doing one chapter takes a shit ton of time and effort.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 17, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I don't get how mangaka think, if i was one i would have several chapters in reserve (several chapters forward if you will) so that when i go on vacation or whatever or if i'm sick for a while the fans never notice it, it's a smooth transition, i think shounen jump should be the same way, have an issue in reserve so that when they pull their golden week bullshit they can release an issue during that week so it's a smooth transition they get their vacation and we never notice it.



yes, because art on the level of breaker new waves is just SUCH a quick process that he can totally just bang these out no problem /sarcasm 

ok just presentation today, one more final tomorrow, then finally new breaker new waves chapter on friday


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2013)

Cover is out, dayum.



dokko-tak over at the ateam forums did a short trans



> PJH says he's back from france. he thanks couple of folks from france, also thanks the fans he met there. says he's working on the chapter, that he's trying his hardest... but it ain't easy, as implied.



Seems like the artist is hinting at a late release, but idc as long as it gets released this week.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 18, 2013)

Jinie gonna kick some ass =)


----------



## Ceria (Dec 18, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> ok just presentation today, one more final tomorrow, then finally new breaker new waves chapter on friday



Yes, because as we've seen the lack of breaker chapters has made some, mainly myself crazy.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2013)

Jinnie cover nice always like hers


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 19, 2013)

Its been too long. Also, why France?


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2013)

because out of all europe, manga is best established there, has most fans, readers, buyers and a well working industry spreading it


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, it makes sense if you think about it though. France has always been very "art" orientated.


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2013)

im sorta beginning to get hyped up about things too


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2013)

^I'm way past that point now


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2013)

Should be a good chapter I think that this is hen the smug face  shows up and everyone think they he is their to help only to cow e with the suc and attack.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 19, 2013)

I really hope they give us a few more pages since they had time to rub elbows with the common folks.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2013)

Really doubtful, we might get a short chapter or maybe even a week delay.

Edit:

Raw



Double Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 3AD FIGHTINGUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2013)

It's clear that the blow was safely blocked, just wish that it didn't end there.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 20, 2013)

Goddamn these weird cliffhangers 

Was a good chapter, a bit too quick but...
3AD likely blocked that final strike.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 20, 2013)

finally some top action.

Glad that this isn't going to be a one-sided battle


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2013)

Kinda funny how 3AD vs 9AD is kind of playing out like Shioon vs So-Chun. I liked how annoyed 9AD was by the stand still and counter play 3AD is going for.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 20, 2013)

HYYYYYYPE 

ugh want kwon to start wrecking

also it's now ranked 3rd......good spot


----------



## blueblip (Dec 20, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> HYYYYYYPE
> 
> ugh want kwon to start wrecking
> 
> also it's now ranked 3rd......good spot


Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?

What would you do?


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally 9AD fighting again.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?
> 
> What would you do?



They aren't at the airport 

I don't think Kwon would interrupt a duel or tag team someone.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2013)

holy shit that shoulder block

too good


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2013)

Goomoonryong with the straight up brawling. Was hoing for some real techniques. Maybe sone fancy movements or ki strikes or something, but hey, brawling works too I guess


----------



## Xin (Dec 20, 2013)

Still waiting for the Kamehameha.


----------



## haegar (Dec 20, 2013)

hrm. cliffhanger was to be expected but meh, it's never nice and even less over christmas.

for me things still look pretty even so far, I dont give much by that one attack at the end whether it connected or was blocked. eventually, 9AD will have a slight edge but that'll take some more chapters.

Seira raising the interesting questions here: How will SUC act to benefit from this? I have no clue tbh. Even if 9AD and 3AD exhaust each other thus taking themselves out of the greater picture for a while, Sunwoo has the manpower and individually strong fighters to kick SUCs ass in a head-on battle - so what are those bastards gonna pull while 9AD wrecks up the Alliance and draws the spotlight?! And how will Chundomoon Elder and the older brother move, they have been suspiciously absent from this buildup.

I wonder if the Sunwoo group gets interecepted by someone on the way and who might that be if so ...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2013)

Well I am pretty sure they didn't plan on anyone interfering, so Sunwoo/Shioon should definitely put a wrench into things. I don't really know if you can 3stepkame someone like 3AD when he is still at full strength. Hopefully we get some focus stomp combos since they can both use it.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 20, 2013)

That was excellent (hate cliffhangers though).
I look foward to Shioon and the sunwoo arriving (shioon blasting any fodder that attacks him, the sword lady getting consumed my shioons mystical harem power... seriously how has shioon not realized he has the most powerful ability, but most importantly will 9A be surprised to see shioon in such a state?).


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Goomoonryong with the straight up brawling. Was hoing for some real techniques. Maybe sone fancy movements or ki strikes or something, but hey, brawling works too I guess



Idk, 9AD has always struck me as more of the brawler type compared to the rest of the Murim. At least that's what I thought if Shioon is anything to go by. Then again, he may not be showing everything he's got. So far the fight looks pretty even and I expected as much. Iirc it was mentioned Kang only went as far as being the 3AD on purpose so it's heavily implied those two are even.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 20, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?
> 
> What would you do?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?
> 
> What would you do?



That be too awesome


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?
> 
> What would you do?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Idk, 9AD has always struck me as more of the brawler type compared to the rest of the Murim. At least that's what I thought if Shioon is anything to go by. Then again, he may not be showing everything he's got. So far the fight looks pretty even and I expected as much. Iirc it was mentioned Kang only went as far as being the 3AD on purpose so it's heavily implied those two are even.



I think that's more related to Shioon not having had any formal training from Nine Arts Dragon or any practice on 'form' like the rest of Murim might have had. Notice how his fighting style has become more refined as he's watched other veterans like Cool Guy fight?


----------



## Roman (Dec 20, 2013)

Harrison Storm said:


> I think that's more related to Shioon not having had any formal training from Nine Arts Dragon or any practice on 'form' like the rest of Murim might have had. Notice how his fighting style has become more refined as he's watched other veterans like Cool Guy fight?



I don't really know how that's entirely relevant particularly when 9AD himself didn't receive formal training from any of the clans. That's precisely the reason why the alliance doesn't regard him as a proper member of the Murim to begin with, having received the 9AD title whilst not belonging to any of the Murim clans. If Shioon continued to train under 9AD, I think it's more likely his style would've been less refined and more centered around brute force than it is now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Iirc it was mentioned Kang only went as far as being the 3AD on purpose so it's heavily implied those two are even.



iirc it was said if he tried he could be a 7AD at least but didnt do it out of respect for the current masters or somethin


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 20, 2013)

This chapter got me really hyped up

I can't wait for the encounter between Shioon and 9AD
Also i hope Kwon kicks some serious ass


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 20, 2013)

We're probably gonna see a bunch of nameless fodder get a major beatdown and Shioon will get there too late....missing 9AD.  I'm liking 9AD vs 3AD


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 20, 2013)

HOLY FUCK, they need to learn how to end a fucking chapter. Stop putting fucking cliffhangers for every chapter, its fucking annoying.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Well I am pretty sure they didn't plan on anyone interfering, so Sunwoo/Shioon should definitely put a wrench into things.* I don't really know if you can 3stepkame someone like 3AD when he is still at full strength.* Hopefully we get some focus stomp combos since they can both use it.



Totally agree, 3 step kame is a finishing move for those with limited mobility who refuses to quit.
I was hoping for more, but aren't we always. Its starting to feel like Sunwoo/Shioon  may have to fight their way in with the army blockade there. Also does anyone sense a moment of deja vu here with large amounts of c4 missing and Sera's talk of a SUC welcoming. If the Alliance building exploded before Sunwoo/Shioon got there I would not be surprised.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice chapter, Sera is exasperated yet again by the Sunwoo clan 
And finally, the fight has begun!


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> Totally agree, 3 step kame is a finishing move for those with limited mobility who refuses to quit.
> I was hoping for more, but aren't we always. Its starting to feel like Sunwoo/Shioon  may have to fight their way in with the army blockade there. Also does anyone sense a moment of deja vu here with large amounts of c4 missing and Sera's talk of a SUC welcoming. If the Alliance building exploded before Sunwoo/Shioon got there I would not be surprised.



Definitely possible, but then Shiho would be kind of pointless in the story. I doubt they set her up for a revival only to come back after 9AD dies.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Imagine if, for some reason, Kwon gets to the airport, trash talks everyone there like he does, and then the fight becomes a 3-way between 9AD, 3AD, and Kwon?
> 
> What would you do?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 21, 2013)

Bored.  So here's my end of series predictions.


*Sosul *? Final Villian.  Will be corrupted by Kaiser and wreak havoc on the world including non-murim society
*Elder Kwon* ? Killed by Sosul
*9AD* ? Will have his ki center broken by Shioon in their final fight.  Shioon?s talk-no-jutsu works and he and Shi-ho leave the Murim world behind.
*Glasses* ? Killed by Shi-ho
*So-Chun* ? Becomes the head of the rebuilt martial arts alliance
*Shioon* ? Becomes the new 9AD and myth-like figure leaving the Murim behind
*Ha-Il* ? killed protecting Jinnie
*Jinnie* ? Becomes stronger after Kwon and Ha-il?s deaths.  Wears the fedora to commerate Ha-il.  Possibly takes over Sunwoo.
*Kaiser* ? Killed by Sosul by underestimating her full power


----------



## Lmao (Dec 21, 2013)

And so it begins


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 21, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Definitely possible, but then Shiho would be kind of pointless in the story. I doubt they set her up for a revival only to come back after 9AD dies.



Good point, So my scenario  just doesn't  work. If the building is booby trapped, then all the main players should survive.

How did you take NAD's actions at start of real combat? The fact that he said he was bored and the results so far suggest the fight is mirroring the mental one, stalemate. NAD is displaying impatience expending energy wastefully to end things quickly. From this, Kang Sung doesn't appear to be easy curb stomp material. Its quite probable that NAD breaks through, but it seems like 3AD is going to close the opinion gap before that happens.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Bored.  So here's my end of series predictions.
> 
> 
> *Sosul *? Final Villian.  Will be corrupted by Kaiser and wreak havoc on the world including non-murim society
> ...





Actually realistic predictions

Good job


----------



## Blαck (Dec 21, 2013)

Dat abrupt chapter ending


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Actually realistic predictions
> 
> Good job



kwon dying is BLASPHEMY and will never happen. because he is fucking kwon. other wise i agree


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Bored.  So here's my end of series predictions.
> 
> 
> *Sosul *– Final Villian.  Will be corrupted by Kaiser and wreak havoc on the world including non-murim society.  *Shioon changes her into a good person after an epic fight and ends up marrying her.*
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 22, 2013)

i can see the changing to good person part, i don't see the marrying part


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Bored.  So here's my end of series predictions.
> 
> 
> *Sosul *? Final Villian.  Will be corrupted by Kaiser and wreak havoc on the world including non-murim society
> ...


Can see pretty much all of this happening.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 22, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> kwon dying is BLASPHEMY and will never happen. because he is fucking kwon. other wise i agree


Kwon is too strong of an ally not to die imo.  Plus the clusterfuck it would create within Sunwoo if Sosul is the one responsible would be amazing storywise.



Mega Fail said:


> Fixed that for you.


lol, yeah that works.  Unfortunately he'll probably end up with the muggle


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 23, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Kwon is too strong of an ally not to die imo.  Plus the clusterfuck it would create within Sunwoo if Sosul is the one responsible would be amazing storywise.
> 
> 
> lol, yeah that works.  Unfortunately he'll probably end up with the muggle



eh i guess reading story patterns, for a twist the only way kwon is dying is sosul comes back and for some reason starts killing sunwoo people. but other than that kwon is invincible


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> kwon dying is BLASPHEMY and will never happen. because he is fucking kwon. other wise i agree



I'd say he is my favorite character currently and i'd really dislike for him to die

But i can easily see it, he is probably going to die BECAUSE he is so strong - but there being someone stronger.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 23, 2013)

i can't really see many people that are stronger, maybe kang sun, 9AD, or ghost hands but other than them i can't see ayone stronger


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2013)

Any one think kaiser will have some fighting ability or will he end up being weak in fighting


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Any one think kaiser will have some fighting ability or will he end up being weak in fighting



That's a good question when you consider. He had Knowledge of BOT to have Shiho shot to trigger it and then his statement proclaiming NAD would become the demon king. Since he worships the power of the Murin world, I have to think he would attempt to be capable in it.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 24, 2013)

merry christoweeaster everyone


----------



## Blαck (Dec 24, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Any one think kaiser will have some fighting ability or will he end up being weak in fighting



It would be a nice change if he were the type with just knowledge of Martial arts without the ability itself but I'd at least like him to be master level.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 25, 2013)

yeah that would be refreshing, someone with TONS of knowledge but they are like a stephen hawking type who is weelchair bound and super smart.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> yeah that would be refreshing, someone with TONS of knowledge but they are like a stephen hawking type who is weelchair bound and super smart.



Presumably this, which might be why he's so interested in Sosul, who has nigh infinite potential in martial arts due to her body type.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry xmas and all that jazz. Do we have confirmation that Kaiser is not Korean? I wonder how he got started in all of this.


----------



## haegar (Dec 25, 2013)

his name is german. as a last name it is not too uncommon. it might be a nickname of sorts though, it also means emperor. He looks caucasian but that don't tell us much...

oh, and I do think he can do some martial arts, or at the end of story by his plans intends to be able to, I don't remember the exact page but at some point in the first part of the story he sorta stated this philosophy of the most powerful martial artist having the capability to pretty much control the world as a whole by controlling murin completely. I think he wants to somehow get inwolsidan level physical cababilities via sosul and black origin treshold via his exploitation of 9AD thus putting himself at the top of the global  foodchain. again, that don't tell squat about his current level however.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2013)

The chapter is out:

Link removed

I don't like how things are looking for 3AD.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

oh snap

shit jsut got real

got smacked by kang sung and not a single scratch


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2013)

Art was really weird/meh this chapter for me. For some reason I thought there was no chapter this week 

The whole tai chi thing seemed kind of sudden, I don't think it's bad, but yeah seemed a little forced.


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2013)

well, considering their last fight it is not so surprising that Kang Sung prepared for this, but yeah, a tad convenient his school's technique just so happens to be the ultimate defense to apply naruto terms 

anyhow, he cannot truly attack back other than occasionally reflecting 9AD's attacks, so basically at best with this he can buy time and survive, but not win. Which in itself is quite the feat, mind, but it will not be enough to hold out against a full BOT which I guess 9AD is gonna bring out eventually to overwhelm him for real


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it really all that surprising? He reversed one of Goomoonryong's attacks in the original _The Breaker_, and did a less flashy version of it when he fought his mooks.


----------



## hell no (Dec 27, 2013)

Hmm, I always thought Taichi was exclusive to Chinese martial arts. Interesting chapter though.


----------



## Space (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks like 9AD will switch to grappling, throwing and submission techniques, showing off he also learned some new tricks in the meantime.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 27, 2013)

fight's getting pretty good


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess Kang Sung has been preparing for this fight a lot longer than a few months. I really don't see any inconsistency in him using tai chi considering we don't have a lot of panels in which we see him fighting. I'm starting to worry that while NAD is the aggressor, he's been emotional and straight forward in his tactics. This is good for 3AD to counter and reflect, but can he do it when NAD feints, how will he handle the hit when he doesn't see it coming? 

This kind of action deserves longer issues, it more art work than story.


----------



## conorgenov (Dec 27, 2013)

Randomaxe said:


> I guess Kang Sung has been preparing for this fight a lot longer than a few months. I really don't see any inconsistency in him using tai chi considering we don't have a lot of panels in which we see him fighting. I'm starting to worry that while NAD is the aggressor, he's been emotional and straight forward in his tactics. This is good for 3AD to counter and reflect, but can he do it when NAD feints, how will he handle the hit when he doesn't see it coming?
> 
> This kind of action deserves longer issues, it more art work than story.



I feel 9AD has previously fought......_better_ than he has shown in this fight, right now it's reminding me of part one shioon vs hyuk. I think he was fighting with better technique previous to this.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 27, 2013)

conorgenov said:


> I feel 9AD has previously fought......_better_ than he has shown in this fight, right now it's reminding me of part one shioon vs hyuk. I think he was fighting with better technique previous to this.



I agree, and it was what I was thinking, that 9AD has so far fought like he expected 3AD to roll over for him. It looks like he's forgot everything he taught Shioon.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 27, 2013)

Jotun said:


> The whole tai chi thing seemed kind of sudden, I don't think it's bad, but yeah seemed a little forced.



This.  Wasn't bad, but...

Wasn't the Song school's main technique "strong metal hand?"  It seems weird to have two completely different styles belonging to one school.  One concentrating on power and limb hardening, the other finesse and attack redirection .

Considering he's 3AD it would have been better had the Tai Chi belonged to another school that Kang Sung simply mastered.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't know why I was shocked 9AD didn't just destroy Kang Sung but I loved this chapter. Dat reflection technique. 

**


----------



## Face (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder if External Ki attacks would be more effective than Internal Ki attacks against Tai Chi?
For example: Chaotic Heaven's Destruction Strike


----------



## Blαck (Dec 27, 2013)

Didn't know Tai chi could do that  ...Go kANG!!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm really not even remotely impressed. 9AD is just that, the 9 Arts Dragon. Yet all he's done here is basic brawling (though at a much higher level than normal). It's not surprising in the least that Kang would be able to fight evenly with him when 9AD isn't even utilizing one of the martial arts he's so famous for mastering.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm really not even remotely impressed. 9AD is just that, the 9 Arts Dragon. Yet all he's done here is basic brawling (though at a much higher level than normal). It's not surprising in the least that Kang would be able to fight evenly with him when 9AD isn't even utilizing one of the martial arts he's so famous for mastering.



Well 9AD did say Kang had to be _at least_ that strong to keep him entertained so for all we know he's been saving the cool techs for a worthy challenger.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah it seemed like somewhat of an action filler chapter. I know they wanted to showcase 3AD here, but I feel it could have been handled a bit better. I love the series and these 2 characters... DONT DIE 3AD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2013)

Time to bring out the big techs now!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2013)

Goof chapter I like that tech used by 3ad


----------



## Jotun (Dec 31, 2013)

New cover?



dokko-tak over at ateam forums did a small trans 



> he conveys his new years greeting and wishes to the readers and fans.
> 
> he relates how his friend asked him to come to a year-end gathering... and how he had to decline, saying he had the deadline to meet. he'll be spending new year's eve in the studio overnight, he says.
> 
> he wishes much happiness and blessings to everyone, and promises he'll do his best to keep the deadlines in the new year.



Trying to guilt trip the fans


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which chapter is this scan from?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Can anyone tell me which chapter is this scan from?



The Breaker(the prequel, not New waves) CH.29


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 31, 2013)

Jotun said:


> New cover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Cover , it's a keeper


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2014)

Another year of epic agony, cheers.

Edit:

Google translated the authors note, looks like it will be updated later, but I don't know exactly when.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2014)

On -Break-?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2014)

RAW


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2014)

scan:  less flashy version


----------



## The End (Jan 3, 2014)

Good chapter IMO. Nice to see that 9arts was just testing the waters and not actually getting shut down by that reversal.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 3, 2014)

Seems the reunion might be dragged. I wonder what they'll say to each other; especially now since Shiion is the Gaju.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2014)

Good chapter damn 9 ad is beat the hell out of 3 ad it seems. Surprised the sunwoo is there this soon I thought the SUc would be there first and the sunwoo would fight them.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn good chapter, nice to see hwan again, i always loved that technique. 

Is it time for the glasses guy to get smacked around... i feel it coming...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2014)

This is more like the 9AD we know, all that is missing is Shioon slapping Glasses upside the head.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2014)

Jotun said:


> This is more like the 9AD we know, all that is missing is Shioon slapping Glasses upside the head.



Fo' sure, man! Can't wait to see that guy in the gutter.

And hell yeah, I knew what would happen the moment Kang Sung was in the air! Can't wait to see that blood flow everywhere!!!!!


----------



## hell no (Jan 3, 2014)

Good chapter, but it sucks that Kang Sung, a righteous man and one of my fav characters in the series, is getting beaten up. Hopefully he'll survive with no crippling injuries.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 3, 2014)

THIS is more like the goomooryong that was in part one, and OH HELL NAW glasses is not showing proper respect to the motherfucking sunwoo! he BETTER get his ass kicked


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 3, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> scan:  less flashy version



That cover... 

And good chapter with cool action, finally getting to see Gomoonryoung serious.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 3, 2014)

Dat cover. Best part of the new chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2014)

^indeed, that dang cover

Also it?s good to see NAD being boss,


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2014)

I think 3AD deserves this for not taking 9AD seriously, he was trying to act cool and ended up getting punked. Still like him though


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm still hoping for shioon to walk in and for one of 9ADs scrub lackeys to rush him and get their shit pushed in by either shioon or kwon


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> [sp][/sp]



So much perfect.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 4, 2014)

The last chapters were awesome.

Also, dat cover indeed


----------



## Lmao (Jan 4, 2014)

Dat cover

3AD is about to feel 9AD's wrath, I assume elder Kwon will be next so the senior badass geezer beatdown is complete. Shioon's jimmies are in for a serious rustle


----------



## Face (Jan 4, 2014)

Lmao said:


> Dat cover
> 
> 3AD is about to feel 9AD's wrath, I assume elder Kwon will be next so the senior badass geezer beatdown is complete. *Shioon's jimmies are in for a serious rustle*



I believe it to be the other way around. I think Shioon will be the one to surprise GMR.  He already knows what  GMR is capable of which is why he is in a rush to get to the MAA building.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 4, 2014)

and then kwon will lay the smack down


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2014)

Soon, Shiwoon is gonna style the fuck outta 9ad crew by blitzing them just show 9AD he's still got it 

Also if Kwon and 9AD fight


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 5, 2014)

After the breaker never read new waves as I don't like Shioon and I am tired of the archetype pacifist but secretly badass protagonist. Fuck peace I want a badass who acts like a badass and can back up their talk with action. The author should have dropped Shioon and made NAD the protagonist.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> After the breaker never read new waves as I don't like Shioon and I am tired of the archetype pacifist but secretly badass protagonist. Fuck peace I want a badass who acts like a badass and can back up their talk with action. The author should have dropped Shioon and made NAD the protagonist.



Shiwoons changed quite a bit in the last 20-30 chapters, he's more of a boss nowadays and ain't afraid to challenge someone talking shit about the Sunwoo


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2014)

I think shiwoon will save 3ad from 9mad some how maybe a surprise hit but it would be awesome for him to do so


----------



## Jotun (Jan 5, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> After the breaker never read new waves as I don't like Shioon and I am tired of the archetype pacifist but secretly badass protagonist. Fuck peace I want a badass who acts like a badass and can back up their talk with action. The author should have dropped Shioon and made NAD the protagonist.



So you haven't read New Waves and you don't like the guy who everyone else loves because of how he developed in New Waves.



Such a shame...


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ Seems like Tempproxy would enjoy Veritas more since mc there is exactly the type of guy he's looking for. 

All the while read the recent chapters and I'm in awe at the battle between 9AD and 3AD. C'mon Shioon show them how boss you've become.


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2014)

well, many of us were unhappy with shioon's development during first third or so of new waves, but I guess by this point it is pretty apparent there is some  improvement in that regard ....


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2014)

New blog post is out, seems like the cover for the latest volume



Did a google translate because no1 has done a trans yet, seems like he is explaining the problems and why he tends to be late.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2014)

Sosul <3     .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 9, 2014)

Sosul comes with fixed ki center and solos 3ad, 9ad, shioon, and elder kwon with 1 finger


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

think it is a bit too early for her reappearance but yeah she'll in all likelyhood be beast-tier once she comes back


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2014)

I thine may see sosul in a grown up body next time we see her. Also I wonder when she was healed did she go through a similar rebirth like shiwoon. Is so they are both gonna be monsters in future chapters.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder if Sosul returning might affect Shiion's status as gaju.

Ch seems late again.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if Sosul returning might affect Shiion's status as gaju.
> 
> Ch seems late again.



They'll get married and co-rule the clan.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 10, 2014)

That would be hilarious.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2014)

She could take care of the clan while shioon enjoys some Jinnie


----------



## Face (Jan 10, 2014)

Chapter is out: less flashy version


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 10, 2014)

Oooooooh damn!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2014)

Glasses guy is out of his league here, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh snap, this might be the end for Kangsung, such fucking power.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 10, 2014)

It might just be me, but I feel this has moved from badass martial arts fight to straight up bullying.

Hope Kang us dead next chapter without getting schooled further.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jan 10, 2014)

There is no way that the fight is going to end without Kangsung utilizing his clans fighting style. He hasn't even used his split heaven kick or the focus stomp.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 10, 2014)

Great Chapter, but I gotta admit I was hoping Shiwoon would be the one to scare the shit out of Glasses.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 10, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> It might just be me, but I feel this has moved from badass martial arts fight to straight up bullying.



Lol yeah that cover had kang looking like a helpless frightened old guy.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 10, 2014)

That was another good  chapter.
I like how glasses got shut down hard 
He should know by now that you don't mess with the Gaju.

Anyone else hoping Shioon will go in body the fodder and sword chick joins
the Shioon D club (probably not going to happen, but hey it can develop over the timeskip for part 3)?


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2014)

Was not expecting Kangsung to be this overpowered, NAD is one heck of a beast.  Thought that it would be a closer fight. 

Kwon keeps on being awesome. 

Also, does fucking glasses not learn?  NAD needs to kill the fucker already.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2014)

Nobody messes with the Gaju! Or with Elder Kwon! 

Kangsung really has to makea comeback and at least fight back for a while, I'd be disappointed if he goes down so soon.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2014)

That glasses guy is always getting sonned by the elder.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2014)

Great chapter 9ad is a monster he seems to be much stronger the 3ad


I wonder if even elder Kwon can keep it close against 9ad


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2014)

Solid chapter, 3AD is doing pretty damn well considering. So wait, is 9AD in BOT right now? Did they just retcon its randomness? Maybe a bad translation I guess.


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)

while the fight was quite awesome the banter with glasses is getting old. seriously, both kwon and shioon should feel the level of Ki those 2 release while fighting from a mile away, and they stand there and chitchat while 3AD is about to be done in?

how they can still think that guy does nothing but represent the government is beyond me...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Solid chapter, 3AD is doing pretty damn well considering. So wait, is 9AD in BOT right now? Did they just retcon its randomness? Maybe a bad translation I guess.



Maybe 3ad believes he is in the bot and did not think 9ad was this strong without it?


----------



## Griever (Jan 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Great chapter 9ad is a monster he seems to be much stronger the 3ad
> 
> 
> I wonder if even elder Kwon can keep it close against 9ad



I don't know about much stronger. I mean look how this fight has been going.... 9AD's attacks have been more about breaking Kang-Sungs flow rather than attacking him directly, I think there is more fight ahead, at least i hope.  



Jotun said:


> Solid chapter, 3AD is doing pretty damn well considering. So wait, is 9AD in BOT right now? Did they just retcon its randomness? Maybe a bad translation I guess.



It looked to me as though he was going in and out of BoT?

EDIT: also when is glasses going to learn?, poor elder Kwon


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 10, 2014)

You all seem to have a problem with the Glasses Guy, what did he ever do to you guys.


----------



## Griever (Jan 10, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You all seem to have a problem with the Glasses Guy, what did he ever do to you guys.




I actually rather like him. He just acts so stupid some times, i mean after the island you'd think he'd say "OMG elder Kwon, fucking run!!!!!!" but no....


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)

kill shiho and being an insolent prick that long should have been rage killed by somebody but has annoying plot armor?


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 10, 2014)

THE GAJU WANTS IN THAT BUILDING! THE GAJU GETS IN THAT BUILDING! ELDER FUCKING KWON 

elder kwon about to fuck a bitch up  i would joygasm if elder kwon ends up fighting 9AD


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2014)

Glasses guy is like team rocket level at this point, I love to hate him. Just reread the past few chapters with ateams trans, seems like 3AD wasn't using Taichi, it is part of his schools style (I apologize if someone already said this).

It definitely seems like 9AD is using short bursts of BOT which means he is much more dangerous. You can't help but feel bad for 3AD here, he trained so hard to counter 9AD...
He is just getting speed blitzed and juggled at this point


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2014)

NAD being overwhelming like he should

And motherfucking elder Kwon aboout to slap some bitches so they can learn their place. Awesome chapter


----------



## Face (Jan 10, 2014)

My god....Glasses your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. 
How many times must you get beaten before you realize that Shioon is no ordinary high school kid.

Also it doesn't look like NAD is using BOT. Unless of course he somehow managed to perfect it which I doubt.
I would say it's just an assumption that Kang Sung made and not really BOT.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Glasses guy is like team rocket level at this point, I love to hate him. Just reread the past few chapters with ateams trans, seems like 3AD wasn't using Taichi, it is part of his schools style (I apologize if someone already said this).
> 
> It definitely seems like 9AD is using *short bursts of BOT *which means he is much more dangerous. You can't help but feel bad for 3AD here, he trained so hard to counter 9AD...
> He is just getting speed blitzed and juggled at this point



Is that for sure? I should re-read the chapter, but I just thought Kangsung wondered why he's so powerful, not that he observed him being in BOT.
But if he can really control the mode, then he's even more overpowered than before!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2014)

eh i dont like how 3AD is getting kinda tossed around, its a vast difference than what he was doing at the end of part one idk


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I don't know if he is using BOT for sure, but by 3ADs observations and the panels where 9AD looks slightly BOT (sometimes the author likes to use this look for fierce attacks as well) it could be that 9AD just went to the next fucking level.

The reason 3AD getting juggled doesn't bother me is because he isn't really taking heavy damage. It's 9AD going full throttle to disrupt his stance while slowly doing damage to the both of them if he hits mid air. 

Loved the casual focus stomp.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2014)

It is just funny, every time he tries to look like a badass the elder takes the wind from his sail.

Also I think this chapters is showcasing 9AD fighting genius, to be able to see through his moves and flip to keeping him airborne, whilst altering the surroundings, is special.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 10, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You all seem to have a problem with the Glasses Guy, what did he ever do to you guys.



He started talking shit to the Gaju, and that don't fly around here


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 10, 2014)

Top master class battles in The Breaker New Waves consists of pretty much only dodging and blocking.

Not a single (clean) hit has been given, at least not in the second part of The Breaker. I wonder if that's because of "not wanting to hurt portrayal/image/whatever" or because most of them are glass cannons? Shit is getting annoying though, I want to see sum hurtin


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)

I fail to see what was wrong with Kwon vs Ghostly doctor - that didnt need sewered or crushed limbs to rock. Knowing 9AD you'll prly get what you want soon enough. Poor Kang Sung


----------



## Blαck (Jan 10, 2014)

Did they ever explain if Kang was sick or not? Others have also noticed how tired he looks since his reappearance


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 10, 2014)

haegar said:


> I fail to see what was wrong with Kwon vs Ghostly doctor - that didnt need sewered or crushed limbs to rock. Knowing 9AD you'll prly get what you want soon enough. Poor Kang Sung



I like Kwon, he 's a badas, but his fight with ghostly doctor consisted mainly of high jumps and sleeve waving lol


----------



## Ceria (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm kind of disappointed by the pacing, didn't we have a scene with glasses acting like a bitch and shioon says something, shouldn't we be passed him already i want him in that building now. he should break in around the time NAD goes in for the kill. but he's already going in for the kill so far as we can tell. How many times does that bitch have to posture before he just folds whenever Shioon appears?


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2014)

their sleave weaving cut through trees though


----------



## blueblip (Jan 11, 2014)

Elder Kwon's negotiation skills remain top-notch 

Seriously, Glasses Guy is too dumb to know when he's beat. He should really be put into early retirement.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 11, 2014)

elder kwon is master negotiater, you don't argue with elder fucking kwon


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 11, 2014)

Good chapter but felt like it dragged a bit. Im trying to hold on strong for the highly anticipated reunion of Shioon and Goomoonryong.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2014)

Little bit late on the cover post, but here it is 

Trans as usual from ateam forums.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> says he went into working on this week's chapter relatively early. shouldn't be a problem meeting this fri deadline. and it's 22pp, thanks to plenty of time.
> 
> the problem will be next, next week (end of the month), he says, when korea celebrates the Lunar New Year -- which falls on the 31st. that's a friday, btw, folks, and the holidays start the day before. timely satisfaction of the deadlines this wk and next should mean a peaceful and happy holiday for PJH, but he's worried. already.
> 
> btw, who do you suppose the coversketch girl is, asks PJH. he changed her eyes a little bit, and she became a different person!


----------



## kruchy (Jan 16, 2014)

New chapter is out:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally student and teacher meet again


----------



## Blαck (Jan 16, 2014)

kruchy said:


> New chapter is out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oooooooooooh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Finally they meet! 

Shiwoon time to show off some of that training.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure, but it looks like 3AD is sick. Gotta wait for the scan.




Edit:

Was F5ing the fuck outta mangacow, the guy who does Breaker said he wouldn't be able to do the chapter for like 2 hours because he is going somewhere. Thank god for that mini chat thing on their site or else I would have been refreshing the whole time xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

didn?t understand a word but that dang cliffhanger


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

